# Eure Nox Räder



## moe 11 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo mich würd mal interessieren wie eure Nox Räder so aussehen. 

Hier mal des Startrack vom basti (der zu faul is es selbst zu posten) 













allso los jetzt will ich mal eure sehen


----------



## Deleted55432 (16. Dezember 2005)

Morgen,
Poste das Rad doch bei dem Kontest.........

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (17. Dezember 2005)

Welchem Kontest??

(habs grad gefunden   )


----------



## gl3n (2. Februar 2006)

Da ich's ja zum Contestende nicht mehr geschafft hab', pack' ich das jetzt mal hier rein... Der schwarze Balken soll Augenkrebs vorbeugen, weil das Foto kurz nach dem Aufstehen entstand.

Greetz
Alex


----------



## underdog (16. März 2006)

hier mal mein neues nox


----------



## Hacksau (5. April 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/236318/si/nox

So, das ist meins


----------



## Freemax (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Ihr beiden Startracker sagt doch mal; also ich hab auch vor in den Club der Startrack Fans einzutreten, weiss bei 186cm Körpergröße nur nicht ob in S oder in L.

Was meint ihr !?  

Mfg

Alex


----------



## Stiftsquelle (14. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe S bei 1.84m.
Zum DH fahren für mich top! 
Hatte vorher einen großen DH Rahmen, komme aber mit dem kleinen besser klar.






Geändert wird noch (hab es erst 1 Monat):
Rock Shox Boxxer WC
823 UST Felge Vorne und 2.35 Highroller 42a.

Und das wird vorraussichtlich auch noch geändert, allerdings nicht sofort (Geldmangel):-(  :
FOX DHX Air
Selle Italia SLR
Thomson Sattelstütze
XO Schaltkomponenten
Holzfeller Kurbel+FSA Innenlager
und ein Easton Monkey Lite DH Lenker.

mfg Jannik


----------



## Freemax (14. Mai 2006)

Wowo, echt ein geiles Gerät!

Schön aufgebaut und auf die Änderung mit DHX Air bin ich ja mal gespannt ;-)

Also ich hab zur Zeit noch ein Felt D8.5, geht im Gh auch sehr gut, aber es gibt da diesen "WILL HABEN EFFEKT" bei Startrack.

Wenn du mal jemanden weißt der das Felt haben will dsag bescheid !

Mfg

Alex


----------



## Stiftsquelle (14. Mai 2006)

Ja das dauert wie gesagt noch etwas. 
Außerdem benötigt man dazu noch neue Umlenkhebel von Nox. 
Grund warum ich das tue ist das Gewicht von ca. 22 kg. 
Auf unter 20 kg möchte ich schon gerne kommen.
mfg Jannik


----------



## gl3n (14. Mai 2006)

Hmmm, da haste ja was zu tun... Der Produktmanager bei Nox fährt es auch mit DHX Air und Boxxer WC, da dürfte es schon bei unter 19 kg sein (aber auch wegen Tune-Naben etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (14. Mai 2006)

eins der geilsten dh-prügel ever
der aufbau schaut sehr nice aus


----------



## MasterK (14. Mai 2006)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,

fast fertig, fährt aber schon


----------



## nox-ährich (15. Mai 2006)

Des wär meins.










http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[url=


----------



## eHugo (29. Mai 2006)

Habe auch ein NOX


----------



## osi22 (9. Juni 2006)

Hab heute endlich mein NOX Rad zusammnegebaut Hier sind mal einige Bilder:













Was meint ihr?


----------



## gl3n (10. Juni 2006)

Ritchey sagt mir nich so zu, aber Gesamteindruck ist 
Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osi22 (10. Juni 2006)

Beim Ritchey hast du mal halbwegs Recht... Ich wollte Pro Plt teile drauftun, aber im Großhandel gab's mehr keine, also musste Ritchey kommen.
Gewicht ist leider nicht konkurrenzfähig Ist um die 12 Kilo, aber ich weiss nicht wieso Wollte eigentlich ein Kilo weniger haben...


----------



## eHugo (10. Juni 2006)

bekommst gewicht weiter runter in dem du 
-gabelschaft einkürzt
-anderer Sattel
-Kassette? welche is drauf?
-Latex Schläuche??

nur so ein paar möglich keiten


----------



## osi22 (10. Juni 2006)

eHugo schrieb:
			
		

> bekommst gewicht weiter runter in dem du
> -gabelschaft einkürzt
> -anderer Sattel
> -Kassette? welche is drauf?
> ...



Hab jetzt nachgemessen: 11.6 kg ohne Getränkehalter
Eigentlich kann noch an den Reifen und Schläuche Gewicht sinnvoll gespart werden. Da kann ich noch um die 500 g kürzen, wenn ich Kevlar Reifen und wie du sagtest Latex Sclauche reintue. Sattel werde ich nicht tauschen, ist 270 g, aber seit fast 10 Jahren für mich das bequemste, was man haben kann!
Gabelschaft ist aus Aluminium, also würde nicht viel damit gewinnen, und später den Gabel mit kürzererm Gabelschaft zu verkaufen ist schwieriger...
Hab eine 580-er Kasette drauf, vielleicht wäre eine 760-er oder 990-er Sram leichter, aber um 70g zu sparen und 2mal so viel Geld dafür auszugeben? Lohnt sich in meiner Augen nicht. Aber die 11 kg Marke werd' ich noch sicherlich erreichen 

Osi22


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo, OSSI Sehr hübsches NOX,

ist das ein Eclipse? Falls ja welches Modelljahr?

Meins wird hoffentlich Ende kommender Woche fertig. Nach einem halben Jahr Bauzeit. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass das Gewicht bei unter 10 Kilo bleibt.

Philipp


----------



## osi22 (11. Juni 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, OSSI Sehr hübsches NOX,
> 
> ist das ein Eclipse? Falls ja welches Modelljahr?
> 
> ...



Hi!

Ja das ist ein eclipse slt Rahmen (06', 19-er disc Version, 1430g).
Ich hab auch 7 Monaten gebraucht, bis ich alle Teile hatte, aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt  Es ist einfach phantastisch wie es sich fahren lässt 

Bin gespannt, wie deins aussehen wird

Osi22


----------



## Beck103 (11. Juni 2006)

darf ich auch bitte?


----------



## Beck103 (11. Juni 2006)

nicht nox aber von den "makers of"


----------



## gl3n (11. Juni 2006)

Jap, Gabel, Vorbau, Bremshebelstellung  Ansonsten ja ganz okay


----------



## Beck103 (11. Juni 2006)

Gabel wird bald ne DJ 3 sein(arbeite gerade daran),Vorbau vielleicht wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2754828 und da reinschauen,und hebel habe ich gerichtet.danke


----------



## freerider_90 (14. Juni 2006)

meins kommt wenn der rumbau fertig is--- oder wenigstens wenn endlich diese laufräder kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoken (25. Juni 2006)

so, jetzt stell ich nun auch endlich mal meins hier rein. hoffe es gefällt


----------



## freerider_90 (29. Juni 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_75_.jpg

was ich noch ändern will is ne holzfellerkurbel und vo hi gustav... vordere hayes wurde aus geldmangel verkauft^^


----------



## King Jens one (2. Juli 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/259144/ppuser/53489
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/259143

meine NOX Räder!!!


----------



## GTFreak (3. Juli 2006)

> Was meint ihr?



Sieht geil aus. Welche Rahmengrösse ist das bzw. für welche Körpergrösse?

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## King Jens one (9. Juli 2006)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht geil aus. Welche Rahmengrösse ist das bzw. für welche Körpergrösse?
> 
> cu,
> GTFreak


      

falls du mich meinst! Die Rahmen sind 52cm hoch ick bin 1,85m groß


----------



## MasterK (9. Juli 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:
			
		

> falls du mich meinst! Die Rahmen sind 52cm hoch ick bin 1,85m groß



ich denk mal er bezog sich auf osi22 ....


----------



## KingKraft (19. Juli 2006)

sooooooooo, hier is ma meins:







Als nächstes kommt noch:
1. Kefü
2. 24" Double Track hinten
3. Anständige reifen
4. Vernünftige Schaltung


----------



## gl3n (19. Juli 2006)

Gabel, Sattel, Kurbeln, KeFü fehlt, Lenkerposition... Sind das 26"er?


----------



## KingKraft (19. Juli 2006)

japp 26", 
was passt dir an der gabel nich? Lenkerposition?

Kefü kommt noch wie zu lesen is

Sattel bin ich am überlegen und die kurbeln find ich auch jut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gl3n (20. Juli 2006)

Oh, das mit der KeFü hab ich nich gelesen, hab' mich ja auch nur auf das Bild bezogen  Der Lenker sieht etwas weit nach vorne gebeugt aus, aber ist ja eher nebensächlich... Ich empfehl' dir was anderes, was nicht so viel kostet: Lieber komplett 24" (durch die Gabel ist die Geo schon etwas beeinflusst, ich fahre die DJ 1 '04, ich weiß, wovon ich rede ) und ein Singlespeedadapter. Naja, die Gabel ist schwer, wie ich auch weiß, und dann hat sie noch nicht mal 'ne Zugstufeneinstellmöglichkeit.  Ich werde meine DJ 1 auch verkaufen


----------



## MasterK (21. Juli 2006)

Hier mal meins :

Pike ist unterwegs ....


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Juli 2006)

Sattel/Stütze und Kurbel passen nicht zum Rest. Ansonsten recht hübsch.


----------



## nox-ährich (22. Juli 2006)

welche isn die hinterbremse sieht find ich a weng arg filigran aus


----------



## MasterK (23. Juli 2006)

Ja, Stütze muss ich mal kürzen, aber ich find den dämlichen Rohreschneider nich.
Die steckt bei dem Bild schon bis auf Anschlag drin, das ist ja der Mist.

Und Kurbel bleibt erstmal, auf dem Bild is der Truvative Bashguard noch nich montiert.

Bei beiden Bremsen handelt es sich um eine Shimpanso Deore 535, VR 203mm, HR 160mm.

Wird aber demnächst gegen was getauscht, was nen bissl besser zieht, so in Richtung 2004'er XT mit 4 Kolben oder ner Louise FR oder so... ma schaun...


Und Kasette, Kette und Kettenblatt müssen gewechselt werden, die sind echt feddich...

Ansonsten wars das erstmal ...


----------



## nox-ährich (23. Juli 2006)

stimmt des mit der sattelstütze is echt a weng blöd 
welchen steuersatz hast du den drinnen?
gruß nox-ährich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterK (23. Juli 2006)

Steuersatz is son 0815 Cane Creek fÃ¼r 30â¬ .. nÃ¼scht besonderes, aber dafÃ¼r Industriegelagert ....


----------



## sCuLLy (24. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19939&sort=1&cat=4&page=3

schick was  ZU VERKAUFEN ^^


----------



## nox-ährich (24. Juli 2006)

weißt du noch wo du den herhast den steuersatz??


----------



## nox-ährich (24. Juli 2006)

gibt es wirklich nen integrierten steuersatz con nox?!?!


----------



## MasterK (25. Juli 2006)

Es gibt Ahead Kappen von Nox, keine kompletten SteuersÃ¤tze.

Ich hab meinen Steuersatz von meinem Local Dealer,  aber ein Ã¤hnliches Modell gibt es fÃ¼r 25â¬ bei Poison-Bikes.de


----------



## gl3n (25. Juli 2006)

sCuLLy schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=19939&sort=1&cat=4&page=3
> 
> schick was  ZU VERKAUFEN ^^




Lies es dir bitte durch Es ist verboten, hier sowas anzupreisen. Warum wurde wohl sonst dein Thread geschlossen?


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (26. Juli 2006)

hi, das ist das NOX startrack dh 9.5 von meinem bruder (beitrag hat er aber selbst erstellt)!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parts:

Nox Startrack DH9.5

Gabel: 888 VF

Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger SPV 6 way

HR Laufrad: DT Hügi FR/ Mavic 

VR Laufrad: Fusion Stealth/ Sun Singletrack

Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller

Kettenführung: Selbst gebaute Truvativ Boxguide

Bremsen: Magura Louise FR

Schaltung: Sram X9

Vorbau/Lenker: Amoeba Borla

Sattelstütze:Thomson elite (schon bestellt kommt aber bald!!!)


----------



## CycleForce (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo Osi22,

sieht echt sauber aus. Die Ritcheyparts finde ich gar nicht so schlimm. Hast ja nicht mit anderen Komponenten gemischt und gute Qualität zu guten Preisen. Habe in Meinem Urlaub auch über den Kauf eines NOX Hardtail-Rahmens nachgedacht und werden das woll jetzt tun, angesichts der schönen Bilder. Werde aber auch erst 2007 fertig werden, mangels Masse und Verständnis meiner besseren Hälfte. Wie ist der Lack ???

Viel Spaß mit Deinem NOX und bis die TAGE !!!


----------



## nox-ährich (29. Juli 2006)

ich find des startrack zwar geil aber ein wenig abwechslung in der farbe wäre finde ich angebracht 
aber der rahmen findich verdient kultstatus
gruß nox-ährich


----------



## freerider_90 (1. August 2006)

an alle airborne fahrer: 
is des nur mei mir so? -> mein nox rahmen is irgendwie nicht so wirklich steif.... bin jetzt mal mit allen möglichen anderen dirt rahmen probegefahren und die sind alles viel besser....????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nox-ährich (1. August 2006)

ich hat etz nonet so viele vergleichsrahmen aber so find ich meinen schon in ordnung kommt zwar net an ein morphine von am kumpel ran aber so passt er


----------



## freerider_90 (1. August 2006)

nox-ährich schrieb:
			
		

> ...morphine...



das wir mein nächstes wenn die teile im ebay im witer billiger sind^^ mal schaun

mein nox rahmen hat halt 60 euro gekostet....


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. August 2006)

Wie versprochen: Mein NOX:









Neue Bremsen kommen in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## eHugo (5. August 2006)

juhu dat is mal ein geiles NOX
schade dat der Kurbelspder nit auch gold is 

ne Formula Puro Oro würde ihm sau gut stehn


----------



## Exekuhtot (5. August 2006)

Danke,

an die Oro hatte ich auch gedacht, bin dann aber sehr günstig an eine Marta SL mit Carbonhebeln gekommen, und da es ja Leichtbau ist...........(allerdings habe ich gesehen, dass es die kommendes Jahr in Gold gibt, so ein Mist.)

Kurbelspider passt zum Rebound Knopf unten an der Gabel....

Philipp


----------



## King Jens one (6. August 2006)

NOX Satelllite meine Stadtkarre


----------



## eHugo (6. August 2006)

stimmt

ohman noch so ein schönes NOX 

müsste auch mal wider pics von meinem machen


----------



## King Jens one (6. August 2006)

und noch das von nem Kollegen von mir!


----------



## MasterK (7. August 2006)

Ich versteh immernoch nich, wieso du da ne saint dran hast.....

Ich würd da ne XT oder XTR montieren, denn drehende masse = 5x starre masse ( Also entsprechen 100g an ner Kurbel 500g am rahmen, zB ... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (7. August 2006)

Ick hatte die Kurbel damals an meiner dual slalom kiste dran gehabt, nun ist die Dualkiste kaputt und dann lagen halt alle meine alten Teile zu hause rum. bis ick auf die Idee gekommen bin mir noch ne Stadtkiste aufzubauen weil genug Teile hatte ick ja noch. Und da sowieso nicht vor hatte ein Schaltungsrad aufzubauen hab ick mir das SSPgeschoss zurecht gezimmert und deswegen die Saint. Verstanden?


----------



## Deleted55432 (8. August 2006)

Sehr Edel >>>> da weiss jemand wie man sich sein Fahrrad aufbaut!!!!


Gruß Christian


----------



## grünerbär14 (8. August 2006)

mein nox startrack----->http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/279275/cat/2


----------



## King Jens one (9. August 2006)

Das Startrack ansicht ist schon ein geiles Fully! Wie schwer ist deine Kiste? Was ich vielleicht noch ändern würde wär ein anderer Sattel, den du hast sieht ein bissl 0815 aus. Ansonsten geiles Fully!!!!


----------



## grünerbär14 (9. August 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:
			
		

> Das Startrack ansicht ist schon ein geiles Fully! Wie schwer ist deine Kiste? Was ich vielleicht noch ändern würde wär ein anderer Sattel, den du hast sieht ein bissl 0815 aus. Ansonsten geiles Fully!!!!




hi,
ja ein neuer sattel wurde schon bestellt.
weiß nicht genau wieviel die kiste wiegt.ist aber sau schwer...


----------



## Super-Moto (16. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier zeige ich euch mein geliebtes NOX. Es wird rauf und runter gequält und natürlich ist ab und an auch mal ein kleine Sprung mit dabei. Ich weiß, ein NOX als Enduro zu nutzen ist fast schon Perlen vor die Säue. Aber ich bin halt schon steinalt. Und das NOX ist eine gute Gelegenheit um die eigenen fahrerischen Schwächen mit gutem Material zu kaschieren  






[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


Im übrigen ist das NOX so ultraflexibel das es ratzfatz in ein Erdhörnchen umgebaut werden kann. Auf dem Foto seht ihr mein NOX und 3 weitere umgebaute NOX achtlos im Dreck liegengelassen. Das auf dem Rücken liegende NOX ist meins. Scheint wie bei den Hunden und ihren Herrchen zu sein. Mit der Zeit ähnelt man sich immer mehr. Der kleine Speckbauch sieht genau aus wie meiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (17. August 2006)

schickes Fully schade das man wenig vom Antrieb sieht!! So wie es aussieht ist SRAM dran oder?


----------



## Super-Moto (17. August 2006)

Hast ein gutes Auge King.
Ist ne X0 mit Trigger. Lässt sich richtig schön knackig schalten.

Was fährst du ?


----------



## King Jens one (18. August 2006)

ick fahr Single Speed falls du das hören wolltest! Mein Radl ist ein NOX Satllite!


----------



## Bump Machine (21. August 2006)

meins wird aber auch noch was geänderd.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (26. August 2006)




----------



## eHugo (26. August 2006)

sry aber dat orange is ja mal *bäh*

aber sonst echt klasse beonders die SAttelstütze


----------



## Peter88 (27. August 2006)




----------



## King Jens one (27. August 2006)

peter 88 geilomatik


----------



## NightRacer (27. August 2006)

Hier mal meins:

Ich sag nur ´sauschnell´, Gewicht knapp unter 10kg inkl. Flaschenhalter
und ohne Mogelpackung bei den Reifen und Schläuchen
(inzwischen Schwalbe vorne NobbyNic, hinten RacingRalph, Michelin Latexschläuche)
Hat bis jetzt die komplette Trans Schwarzwald und andere Rennen ohne Platten und Defekt mitgemacht.







MichL


----------



## King Jens one (30. August 2006)

schick und wie schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (30. August 2006)

also wie gesagt, wie abgebildet, ~9,6kg,..inzwischen mit Schwalbe 2.25er Reifen, Tacho, Trittfrequenz und einem Elite Pase Halter immernoch knapp unter 10kg

MichL


----------



## Exekuhtot (30. August 2006)

Meins wurde gestohlen................................

Bilder gibt es oben auf Seite 3, wenn Ihr es seht, tretet Ihn einfach vom Rad es ist echt zum Kotzen mit den scheiß Dieben.

Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar.

Philipp


----------



## Super-Moto (31. August 2006)

Nightracer...cooler Flitzer....kostet ?

Exekuhtot...tut mir leid für dich


----------



## NightRacer (1. September 2006)

tja,..die Frage nach dem Preis...

...schwer zu beantworten: denn es sind relativ wenig Neuteile verbaut.

Die Geschichte dieses Hardtails geht auf die UrsprÃ¼nge dieses
FOCUS KillerBee 1998 zurÃ¼ck.
Dies hatte am anfang eine komplette M739er XT Gruppe verbaut und wurde im laufe der Zeit immer mehr aufgewertet und aktualisiert. So sah meine Rennfeile dann aus als ich sie anfang dieses Jahres in Rente geschickt habe. Der Rahmen seht jetzt im Wohnzimmer auf m Regal.

Die meisten Teile davon hab ich ans Eclipse Ã¼bernommen.

Ich fahre tatsÃ¤chlich noch Teile vom UR Focus an dem NOX. So zum Beispiel die XT Schalt-/Bremshebeleinheit ST-M739, die funktionieren seit 1998 ohne Probleme, und leicht sind sie noch dazu. Daher fahr ich auch noch 8-fach hinten (11-28)...wer braucht im Rennen schon n 32er Ritzel...hehehe

Neu sind eigentlich nur die Verschleisteile wie Kette ZÃ¼ge, HÃ¼llen.
Die XTR M760 Naben hab ich mir neu einspeichen lassen. Naben DT XR4.1, Speichen DT revo vorne, revo/comp hinten, prolock alunippel (Gewicht:vo.722g/hi.926g).
Relativ neu sind auch die EXUSTAR Klickpedale, Titan-Magnesium, SPD kompatibel. FÃ¼r das Gewicht (208g) echt gÃ¼nstig Ã¼ber eBay (ca. 70â¬), allerdings nur als Wettkampfpedal zu empfehlen da sich der Magnesium PedalkÃ¶rper recht schnell abnutzt.

sonstige KuriositÃ¤ten:

SID SL, okok...nichtmehr stand der Technik
XTR SattelstÃ¼tze, schon fast ne raritÃ¤t, und leicht (213g bei 330mm)

...nur wenn man mal ausrechnet was das Bike aufgebaut mit aktuellen Teilen mit dem Gewicht kostet...eieiei...das wird Teuer.


MichL


----------



## A.K. (20. September 2006)

So, dnan auch mal meins, wenn auch nicht mehr lange....


----------



## King Jens one (20. September 2006)

Laufräder und Vorbau ist absolut ugly aber naja dein ding.


----------



## unchained (20. September 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Hier mal meins:
> 
> Ich sag nur ´sauschnell´, Gewicht knapp unter 10kg inkl. Flaschenhalter
> und ohne Mogelpackung bei den Reifen und Schläuchen
> ...



geil man !  I can feel the speed  

Sieht schon giftig aus !


----------



## rob-j (20. September 2006)

naja

ich sag mal nichts dazu

immer diese gewichtsheinis 

versteh ich nich


----------



## A.K. (20. September 2006)

> King Jens One: Laufräder und Vorbau ist absolut ugly aber naja dein ding.


Wenn dann "sind" sie absolut ugly und mir passts, hält alles scho seit drei Jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (20. September 2006)

rob-j schrieb:


> naja
> 
> ich sag mal nichts dazu
> 
> ...




Ja klar, wenn man n Spring und Rumhüpfbike hat
(von denen NOX, glaube ich wesentlich mehr verkauft)

dann schaut man natürlich nicht auf n halbs Kilo mehr oder weniger.

Wenn du aber 100km/3000hm in unter 5h fahren willst dann ist Gewicht dein erster Feind. 

greetz

MichL


----------



## rob-j (20. September 2006)

ja sicher is mir schon klar


----------



## The Passenger (9. November 2006)

Mein neues Fly. Morgen bau ich die Kurbeln und den Steuersatz ein. 
Lenker und Vorbau auch, wenn sie morgen kommen.

Wenn ich mal ne günstige SS Nabe bekomme, kommen noch 24" vorne und hinten ran.


----------



## King Jens one (23. November 2006)

mein nox wird jetzt noch ein bissl gepimpt noch ein wenig gedult bald ist es fertig.


----------



## HAWK - Casi (26. November 2006)

Ich hatte auch mal eins. Vor gaaanz langer Zeit. War wohl einer der ersten mit diesem Rahmen. Und ich habe es geliebt. Zumindest den einen Monat den ich es hatte...  

Da die Bilder von damals:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104811

Da die traurige Ballade 4Wochen später:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110345

Ich könnt heut noch heulen. Die schönen Mag30 und die aufwendig gold lackierten Teile... 
Warum gibt es solche ***********


----------



## King Jens one (26. November 2006)

So hier mein Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider_90 (7. Dezember 2006)

sop meins für knapp 400 euro!!


----------



## NightRacer (7. Dezember 2006)

krazze übersetzung...hehehe


----------



## Marina (7. Dezember 2006)

hey, jetz kann ich auch mal was posten, mein neuer Liebling ist fertig 




sattel wird noch weichen und ne rennradkasette wird noch folgen.
ach was vergessen, vorbau und lenker werden auch noch weichen^^


----------



## KingKraft (7. Dezember 2006)

schick schick


----------



## Bump Machine (7. Dezember 2006)

wird noch umgebaut^^. aber jetzt scon schön


----------



## Flow er (12. Dezember 2006)

MYhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121440&stc=1&d=1165947927
foto 022!.jpg


----------



## gl3n (13. Dezember 2006)

Flow er schrieb:


> MYhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121440&stc=1&d=1165947927
> foto 022!.jpg



Gewicht dürfte ja eher etwas krasser ausfallen


----------



## King Jens one (19. Januar 2007)




----------



## unchained (19. Januar 2007)

was sind das für mavics?


----------



## King Jens one (19. Januar 2007)

Mavic Crossland UST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (19. Januar 2007)

achso, dankeschön. das dacht ich mir schon


----------



## NightRacer (21. Januar 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Mavic Crossland UST



...sieht verdammt schnell aus! 

Was wiegt das gute Stück so?


greetz

MichL


----------



## King Jens one (21. Januar 2007)

^^11,3kg


----------



## NightRacer (21. Januar 2007)

hä?

das wundert mich jetzt!

So wenig dran, und trotzdem über 11kg?

Ich hätte jetzt auf knapp über 9 getippt!

Wie komm ich da auf unter zehn, mit meinem  


greetz

MichL


----------



## King Jens one (21. Januar 2007)

jop aber der Rahmen ist schwer 1,8kg und dann ist die Kurbel schwer und die laufräder auch


----------



## unchained (21. Januar 2007)

1,8kg, schwer ?!  hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## King Jens one (21. Januar 2007)

ist der satelite nicht der eclipse


----------



## NightRacer (21. Januar 2007)

...ach das ist dieser schwerere Tourenrahmen?
..wie hieß der doch gleich?

Satellite?


hehehe...du warst schneller!


----------



## King Jens one (22. Januar 2007)

@Night Racer du hast ja an deinem NOX die SID Gabel dran und fährst V-Brake hast du auch das Problem wenn man im Wiegetritt ist das die Felge an der Bremse schleift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (22. Januar 2007)

obwohl id eGabel ziemlich weich und nicht mehr up to date ist, istes häuptsächlich von den Lufrädern abhängig ob die beläge im wiegetritt schleifen.

Ich hab zwei:
TrainingsLRsatz: XT Naben, Mavic X317/717 Felgen, DTcomp Speichen.
Bei den Laufrädern schleift die Bremse NICHT.
WettkampfLRsatz: XTR Naben, DT XR4.1 Felgen, DR Revolution Speichen, recht weich eingespeicht.
Hier schleifen die Beläge im Wiegetritt, was zeigt das dies nicht nur an der Gabel liegt.


greetz

MichL


----------



## King Jens one (22. Januar 2007)

die laufräder sind fest nabe hat auch kein spiel ich bin ahnungslos!


----------



## og1234 (23. Januar 2007)

@Night Racer
ist es ein 19" Rahmen ?
Bei welcher Körpergröße fährst du den Rahmen ?
Gruß
Olly


----------



## NightRacer (24. Januar 2007)

Hi Olly,

jawoll, 19" Rahmen,
Körpergröße ~180cm
Schrittlänge 86cm


greetz

MichL


aber Achtung!

Ich fahre den Rahmen mit ner gekröpften Stütze und nem 120er Vorbau
und die Sitzposition ist immer noch nicht meega lang.
d.h. Leute die es sehr sportlich/lang mögen, bzw. nur n bissl größer sind
könnten/sollten eventuell schon zum L Rahmen greifen.


----------



## Flow er (29. Januar 2007)

Nochmal in gross http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/334115/cat/500/ppuser/80282


----------



## Bump Machine (29. Januar 2007)

mein neues 















ich hoffe euch gefällts. des ganze teste ich dann noch ma mit ner boxxer wc und wenn des von der geo scheise wird wird se verkauft^^. also bilder vom kompletten volgen in 1 woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow er (29. Januar 2007)

Sau geiles teil 
Tipp tausch noch die orangenen rollen,oder??

 Aber sehr chic//GEIL//


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. Februar 2007)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Umbau meines No Saint Angel zum Nox Eclipse...

Fertig ist der Hobel leider noch nicht, da der Lenker und Vorbau noch fehlt... Deshalb gibt es auch noch keine Gesamtansicht. Hoffe, die Bilder gefallen euch trotzdem.


----------



## NightRacer (15. Februar 2007)

mmoooaaahhhh....4.2 Laufradsatz!...schleck!!!


----------



## unchained (15. Februar 2007)




----------



## Johnny Rico (15. Februar 2007)

Zwei noch...

(noch mit altem LRS)





240S Centerlock...


----------



## unchained (15. Februar 2007)

was für endgeile bilder !!!!  

dslr?


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. Februar 2007)

@unchained: Si Si...  Aber nur ne bescheidene Nikon D40 mit dem Kit Objektiv. Also kein Highend Material

Die Fotos sind allerdings auch nachbearbeitet (Enfärbt, Tonwertkorrektur, Nachschärfung)


----------



## unchained (15. Februar 2007)

die bilder haben wirklich was. und saugeiles bike. würds ma bald gern komplett sehen


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. Februar 2007)

Ich warte leider seit Anfang Januar auf Lenker und Vorbau ( &$%!-Syntace!) 

Sobald die Sachen endlich da sind, mach ich mal ordentliche Fotos vom gesamten Rad 

Last one:


----------



## NightRacer (15. Februar 2007)

darfst mal vorbeikommen und mein Rad mit deiner Kamera fotografieren...hrhrhrh
Nur hats inzwischen schon sehr gelitten

MichL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (15. Februar 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> darfst mal vorbeikommen und mein Rad mit deiner Kamera fotografieren...hrhrhrh
> Nur hats inzwischen schon sehr gelitten
> 
> MichL



Deine Fotos sind doch super! 

Was den Lack angeht, bin ich allerdings auch skeptisch. Mal schaun, wie lang der so bleibt...


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Februar 2007)

update...






Reifen werden wieder gegen was leichteres getauscht, sobald das Wetter dauerhaft besser ist...


----------



## Johnny Rico (16. Februar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> update...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick! Darf man fragen, was es auf die Waage bringt?


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Februar 2007)

nicht viel... 

mit dem setup habe ich es noch nicht gewogen. mit starrgabel und anderen reifen waren es ca. 8.3kg


----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Februar 2007)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> nicht viel...
> 
> mit dem setup habe ich es noch nicht gewogen. mit starrgabel und anderen reifen waren es ca. 8.3kg



Uff, das ist echt nicht viel! Irgendwas mach ich falsch... Meins wird wohl fast 11kg wiegen.


----------



## obi-et-orbit (26. Februar 2007)

Hy
Als neu Nox`ler, mal mein Satelite für die kommende Saison.
Ist für die fahrt zur Arbeit gedacht.
Ich weis ... aber das Budget gab nicht mehr her, kommt vieleicht noch im laufe des Sommers.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Februar 2007)

Geil - schaut aus wie eine Supermoto! 

Ein komplett schwarzer Sattel und schwarze Griffe würde es imho optisch noch sehr aufwerten

Was für eine Strecke fährst du denn täglich zur Arbeit?

Jedenfalls viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## obi-et-orbit (2. März 2007)

Hy Stalker

Ich hab einfach 25 Km.
Fahre von Speyer nach Ludwigshafen, falls es jemand mitfahren will.
Ich such nach nem gelben SLR Sattel. Das ein oder andere wird dann eh noch getauscht (z.B.Schaltung)


Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz.


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (2. März 2007)

echt schicke cc räder hier aber ich bin dann doch eher in der luft unterwegs, deshalb jetzt mal mein fly 24, war schonmal im sexyest bike forum gepostet ist jetzt aber schon ein wenig umgebaut obwohl noch kurbeln, wahrscheinlich ein lenker und ne neue bremse folgen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (7. März 2007)

kleines update...




(das ist ein fahrrad und kein putzrad!)


----------



## unchained (7. März 2007)

ist das ne surly "1and1" ?


----------



## _stalker_ (7. März 2007)

Nein - Kinesis Maxlight


----------



## Flow er (8. März 2007)

mal als bild und nicht als link(pleace vote)


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. März 2007)

Hier mal eine Aufnahme vom fertigen Rad... 

Das Ganze ist ein Umbauprojekt: Gabel, Bremsen, Kurbel, Umwerfer, DC-Hebel und Steuersatz wurden vom alten Rad übernommen, der Rest ist neu. 

- Nox Eclipse SLT 19"
- RS Duke SL Gabel
- DTSwiss 4.2d/240S/SuperComp LRS mit XTR '07 Scheiben und Tune SS
- XTR 07 Schaltwerk, Rest XT 04
- Anbauteile: Thomson Elite / F99 / Duraflite Alu / Speci Toupe
- Gewicht: 10,7 (ohne Computer, aber mit Pedalen, Rahmenschützern & FH)

Die Gabel kürze ich evtl noch ein wenig...






Und so sah die Kiste vorher aus:






Wie gefällt euch das Ergebnis?


----------



## fx:flow (12. März 2007)

sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surs (12. März 2007)

hallo

des ist mal mein sex ersatz  
es ist zwar ein scheis bild aber ich hoffe man erkennt was! (gute bilder folgen!)

als erstes mal die parts:

Nox Startrack DH9.5

Gabel: 888 VF

Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger SPV 6 way

HR Laufrad: DT Hügi FR/ Mavic 

VR Laufrad: DT Onyx/ Mavic

Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller

Kettenführung: Selbst gebaute Truvativ Boxguide

Bremsen: Magura Louise FR (hinten mit magura stalflex)

Schaltung: trigger: sram X9, schaltwerk sram X0 

Vorbau/Lenker: Amoeba Borla

Sattelstütze:Thomson elite 

Pedale: Shimano DX (die roten!)






damit keine fragen aufkommen JA es steht in meinem bett! (zwar nicht immer weil ich ja au noch schlafen muss und es ja auch genug gefahren wird )


MFG der surrss

echt geile bikes die ihr alle habt (alle NOX sind geil )


----------



## rob-j (12. März 2007)

größer gings nich?!?


----------



## surs (13. März 2007)

ne du sorry ich habs noch versucht des bild ein wenig zu strecken aber da hätte die quallität noch mehr drunter gelitten allso hab ichs so klein gelassen 

aber des ist nunmal ein monster rad da muss auch ein monster bild rein


----------



## spikychris (21. März 2007)

*das hier ist mein Sahnestückchen.. 

Aber hab grad hinten keine Bremse.. alte ist schon verkauft, aber die neue leider noch nicht da.. aber sollte die kommenden Tage folgen..  
achso.. und Reifen kommen auch die nächsten Wochen noch neue drauf.. hatte nur die grad noch da.. (scheiß dinger.. ^^)
Aber bald wird es mit schönen Maxxis Lopes BlingBling in 26x2,3 zu sehen sein..

Greez.. Chris*


----------



## OldenBiker (22. März 2007)

Hier denn nu' auch mal mein, wenn auch nur erstmal mit alten Parts aufgebaut.


----------



## Spanky (23. März 2007)

Hab auch ein Nox fly vcs 24 bloß die bilddatei is zu groß. Geht einfach auf mein profil da seht ihrs.                                                                                                       www.its-different.de.to


----------



## topcop (25. März 2007)

Hier mal meins sobald die neuen flux 6.5 da sind folgt noch ein foto von dem




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/158078/cat/2/si/nox%20vcs/perpage/12


----------



## Heppy (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, habe mir ein Nox Satellite geschossen. Nun weiß ich nicht was ich mir da nun ranbauen soll, möchte das Bike in der Stadt benutzen so ein zwei Bordsteinkanten und so, nicht das ich in nen Skatepark fahre, aber ein bissl was aushalten sollte es schon, habe auch schon eine "Rock Shox Tora 318 solo air" gekauft. 

Wenn Ihr wollt postet doch einfach mal eure Satellite(n). 

hier mal meine Teile noch nicht zusammen gebaut, da ich noch überlege ob und was ich da eventuell noch Tausche, die Schaltung ist erstmal komplett LX, mir fehlt noch Kurbel, Tretlager, Mäntel und Schaltgriffe sowie die Bremsgriffe und ein Sattel mit Stütze...

Hier mal die Links zu meiner Baustelle...

1. http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9646/dsc00102cx3.jpg
2. http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3536/dsc00103tc7.jpg
3. http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3733/dsc00104vq4.jpg
4. http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/1417/dsc00105pn4.jpg

Würd mich riesig über eure Vorschläge freuen! Ich danke schon einmal im Vorraus.

MfG Heppy


----------



## NightRacer (9. Mai 2007)

...auch die Laufräder selber einspeichen!?

na du machst dir ja richtig arbeit! 

...schonmal gemacht?



mfg

MichL


----------



## Heppy (9. Mai 2007)

Nein davon hab ich keinen Plan. Das lass ich im Fahrradladen machen...

Habe mir auch noch nie ein Fahrrad aufgebaut. Hatte bloß mal ein Hawk Power bis es mir geklaut wurde... Bin aber so auf Hawk hängengeblieben da musst ich mir wieder ein neues kaufen. Ja und da ich mir ein Bike nicht unbedingt mit einmal schiessen kann, dacht ich, ich mach das nach und nach habe jetzt schon recht viel Kohle reingesteckt und das rollt immernoch nicht... aber nächsten Monat ist es fertig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heppy (9. Mai 2007)

ehrlich gesagt ich krieg bestimmt noch nicht mal die Schaltung eingestellt, werd alles zusammen bauen und dann ab in die Werkstatt damit...


----------



## Korgano (10. Mai 2007)

Heppy schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir ein Nox Satellite geschossen. Nun weiß ich nicht was ich mir da nun ranbauen soll, möchte das Bike in der Stadt benutzen so ein zwei Bordsteinkanten und so, nicht das ich in nen Skatepark fahre, aber ein bissl was aushalten sollte es schon, habe auch schon eine "Rock Shox Tora 318 solo air" gekauft.
> 
> Wenn Ihr wollt postet doch einfach mal eure Satellite(n).
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir einen Eclipse in melonengelb geholt. Sobald ich wieder Kohle hab, werde ich da eine Rock Shox Reba Team U-Turn Poploc dranbauen. Im Moment habe ich eine MZ MX Comp Eta, die geht auch wohl. Für ein Stadtbike mit 1-2 Bordsteinkanten am Tag ist dein Bike ganz gut, denke ich. Ich würde dan auch einfach noch eine LX Kurbel, Tretlager und Schaltgriffe dran machen. Als Reifen habe ich mir Nobby Nick besorgt, mal sehen was der taugt.


----------



## Korgano (10. Mai 2007)

Heppy schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt ich krieg bestimmt noch nicht mal die Schaltung eingestellt, werd alles zusammen bauen und dann ab in die Werkstatt damit...



Schaltung einstellen ist mit einer Anleitung und einem Radständer ganz einfach. Ohne Ständer ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Heppy (10. Mai 2007)

Ja an eine LX Kurbel hab ich auch schon gedacht, hab jetzt aber schon gesehen das der Preisunterschied nicht so doll ist zu XT, lieber einmal richtig kaufen...

Und wo find ich denn so eine Anleitung zum Schaltung einstellen? Hast Du da eventuell schon mal den einen oder anderen link gefunden?


----------



## Korgano (10. Mai 2007)

Hier ist die Einbauanleitung, die ich immer nutze. Hier ist auch noch eine vom MTB Magazin. Und hier Forum gibt es bestimmt auch Tipps oder einfach googlen. Ich bin grade auch dabei, ist doch ein wenig Fummelarbeit. Und Steuersatz wackelt bei mir, voll doof. Viel Spaß dann beim zusammen bauen. Ich habe viele alte Teile genommen, das war voll die Sauerei.


----------



## King Jens one (10. Mai 2007)




----------



## Heppy (11. Mai 2007)

@Korgano: Danke Dir ich werd es am WE mal versuchen ob ich das schaff. Mit meinem Steuersatz, ja das ist so leidig das Ding. Krieg das auch irgendwie net so hin wie es sein soll. Da will aber mal ein Kolege von mir schauen. *gott sei dank*

@King Jens one: Ist der Rahmen 19" groß? Wenn ja sieht er mir etwas hoch aus, habe das Bike noch nie richtig zusammen gebaut gesehen. Aber Trotzdem dicken Daumen für deinen Satelliten


----------



## KingKraft (11. Mai 2007)

@king jens one
Wie schwer isn dein Satellite wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## King Jens one (11. Mai 2007)

der rahmen ist 21" hoch und die kiste wiegt leider noch 12kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Heppy,
am besten kannst Du den Steuersatz mit einer 14er Gewindestange Mutter und  Holzstücken einpressen.
Also Löcher in die Holzstücke (logisch müssen Hölzer größer als die Lagerschale sein  ) Gewindestange durch! dicke Unterlegscheibe dann die Mutter dass von beiden Seiten und  ganz langsam drehen.

Ist günstiger als das richtige Werkzeug und funzt auch.

FINGER WEG VOM HAMMER (alles schon gesehen)

Solltest Du dir noch nicht sicher sein, lass es bei einem Händler mit Werkstadt machen.

Noch was vergessen! Einspeichen ist ganz einfach.

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/splaenge.htm    für die Berechnung der Speichenlänge.

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm      das Layout wie die Speichen ausgerichtet werden.

Mein Tipp selber vorspeichen (ganz locker) und dann zum Händler bringen. Das einfädeln kostet auch einen Profi viel Zeit und Zeit ist Geld das fertige zentrieren kostet bestimmt deutlich weniger als zentrieren und einspeichen.

Aber auch hier gilt bevor Du es falsch machst lass einen Profi ran! Also wenn Du es dir nicht zutraust mach besser nix an den Felgen wird sonst noch teurer.

Gruß


----------



## Captain S (11. Mai 2007)

Was spricht gegen die Hammermethode? Stück Holz dazwischen legen und mit leichten Schlägen und Gefühl die eingefettete Schale "einschlagen". Funktioniert prima.


----------



## NightRacer (11. Mai 2007)

aua aua aua


----------



## Korgano (11. Mai 2007)

Also keine Anhung. Aber den Ritchey Comp semi-integrieten Steuersatz hätte ich ohne das schwere Einpresswerkzeug da nicht rein gekriegt. Bei der Holzmethode wären mir die Holzstücke eher kaputt gegangen. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja irgendwie was falsch gemacht.


----------



## OldenBiker (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Link für mein selbst gebautes Einpresswerkzeug:

http://www.oldenbiker.de/tips_steuereinpress.html

Viel Spass beim Nachbau.

Gruß OldenBiker


----------



## Johnny Rico (12. Mai 2007)

Hier zur Abwechslung mal ein Eclipse im Einsatz...  (nicht schlagen)

Nach den ersten Wochen mit dem Rahmen würde ich ihn definitiv wieder kaufen. In Schotten fuhr übrigens ein weißes Exemplar mit orangen Schriftzügen rum. Auch sehr lecker...

Einziger Schwachpunkt: Der Lack ist sehr empfindlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrammelhammel (12. Mai 2007)

ja, alles ganz nett. Dieses ganze Federgabelzeugs stört aber irgendwie


----------



## NightRacer (13. Mai 2007)

was das für nen Rahmen?


----------



## schrammelhammel (13. Mai 2007)

crossfire 2


----------



## NightRacer (13. Mai 2007)

ach...der crossrahmen...sieht schnell aus


----------



## Johnny Rico (13. Mai 2007)

@schrammelhammel: Zufrieden mit den Mini-Vs? 

(und gönn dir mal Klickies ;-) )


----------



## schrammelhammel (13. Mai 2007)

die Mini-Vs zerren schon kräftig, finde ich. muss aber dazu sagen, dass mir einfachd der vergleich fehlt. besser als die RR-Bremsen (Notanker) an meinem Fixie allemal. bin aber noch nie Scheibenbremsen/gute Cantis gefahren.

Klickies sind bald fällig.

Den Hobel habe ich mal für Stadtspäße gekauft. Mittlerweile wird er nur noch für Wochenendtouren und Sport genutzt -> Klickies.

Kennt da jemand nen Hersteller, der ANSEHNLICHE Schuhe verkauft?


Jau, is schon recht flott das ganze. bis vor kurzem war der Gabelschaft nen gutes Stück länger und der Lenker um einiges breiter. Jetzt is das Fahrgefühl perfekt.


----------



## Heppy (14. Mai 2007)

@Hopi: THX für die links, hat mir geholfen. 

Mit meinem Steuersatz den hab ich mit meinem Handballen reingeschlagen. Ist einer von WTB semi irgendwas... Ging sogar und tat nicht mal weh.. lol

Ja und mit den Speichen das werd ich auch so machen das ich erstmal vorspeiche und dann beim Lokal Dealer klarmachen lassen. 

Ja und mit dem Lack bei Nox muss ich ja auch mal recht geben, hab das Rad noch keinen Meter gefahren und der hat schon ein Paar abplatzer, sieht aus wie Pulverbeschichtet, ricchtig lackiert ist das glaub ich nicht. Aber so erkennt jeder! SEIN Nox wieder, bei solch markanten -markierungen-.

also THX @all
MfG Heppy


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. Mai 2007)

Kleines Update:

Duke SL und 1 Spacer raus, Reba Team rein. Mal gespannt, wie groß der Unterschied sein wird (80-->100mm, und so'n moderner Schnickschnack wie Lockout, etc...)


----------



## E=MC² (24. Mai 2007)

Schaut toll aus! Wieviel wiegts denn?


----------



## Johnny Rico (25. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Schaut toll aus! Wieviel wiegts denn?



Meins? Knapp unter 11kg... (jaja, nicht sehr beeindruckend aber dafür solide)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (25. Mai 2007)

Ach um die 11kg passt doch.


----------



## topcop (26. Mai 2007)

Gestern zusammengebaut !

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/374780

Ride on


----------



## swiss-bikeman (26. Mai 2007)

ahh.. heute war wohl ein Nox-Zusammenbautag.. mein neues..


----------



## KingKraft (12. Juni 2007)

so, hier ma meins im aktuellen Zustand. Is leider nur n Handy-Foto, aber man kann diverse sachen erkennen...


----------



## kfh (13. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mich gerade durch alle 8 Seiten geklickt!
... wie zu erwarteten war () sind alle Bikes sehr chic!  

Meines würd ich euch auch gern vorstellen, aber Nox hat derzeit Lieferprobleme  
Scheinen zu beliebt zu sein!


----------



## Captain S (13. Juni 2007)

Entweder ist die Nachfrage groß oder die ordern die Teile in Fernost im Dutzend. 

hier mein Weisses...


----------



## Bump Machine (13. Juni 2007)

mein schätzchen


----------



## proclimber (15. Juni 2007)




----------



## bunsi (17. Juni 2007)

Naaabend, ich steh kurz vor nem Noxrahmenkauf(Eclipse). Ich fahre eine neue R7 100mm, Rahmen si ja für 80 - 100mm ausgelegt laut Hersteller.
Hat vielleicht irgendwer nen Bild mit ner 100mm Gabel vom Eclipse, damit ichmal ungefähr sehen kann wies aussieht.???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (17. Juni 2007)

bunsi schrieb:


> Naaabend, ich steh kurz vor nem Noxrahmenkauf(Eclipse). Ich fahre eine neue R7 100mm, Rahmen si ja für 80 - 100mm ausgelegt laut Hersteller.
> Hat vielleicht irgendwer nen Bild mit ner 100mm Gabel vom Eclipse, damit ichmal ungefähr sehen kann wies aussieht.???



Dir kann geholfen werden...


----------



## Captain S (17. Juni 2007)

...


----------



## DasAS (18. Juni 2007)

@Johnny Rico: ich will mir die nächsten Tage auch ein Noxi bestellen und mal wissen, welche Größe dein Nox hat. Vielen Dank!

Schon ganz aufgeregt er ist...


----------



## Johnny Rico (18. Juni 2007)

Ist ein 19". Zur Orientierung meine Maße: 1,83m, 89er Schrittlänge.


----------



## bunsi (19. Juni 2007)

@ Jonny:  Erstmal viele Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Mein Frame wirds wohl in 17" werden, ist also alles im grünen Bereich.
Dein Nox Rox  , echt superschönes Rad, nur eins gefällt mir da dran nicht die Dualkotztrollklötze am Lenker.

Wünsch Dir weiterhin viel Spass damit.

P.S: Wegen Deinem Bike binich nun wieder zwischen gelb und schwarz hin und hergerissen obwohl schon entschieden war.


----------



## NightRacer (19. Juni 2007)

bunsi schrieb:


> ... nur eins gefällt mir da dran nicht die Dualkotztrollklötze am Lenker.
> ...



genau das wollt ich auch schon schreiben...hrhrhrh

..nix für ungut


MichL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (19. Juni 2007)

Stimmt schon, schön sind die Dinger nicht. Wenn Kohle keine Rolle spielen würde, wären da jetzt Avid Juicy Ultimates und XTR Trigger zu sehen... 

@bunsi: Dir auch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad... Wenn du mich fragst, sieht die weiße Ausführung noch ziemlich heiß aus. Schwarz ist dezent und das Gelbe halt ein echter Hingucker. Schwierig, Schwierig ;-)


----------



## Captain S (22. Juni 2007)




----------



## Johnny Rico (26. Juni 2007)

@Captain S:
Du fährst zwei Eclipse? Weshalb? Das weiße finde ich übrigens spitze!


----------



## Captain S (26. Juni 2007)

@ jonny rico
Das Schwarze habe ich günstig bekiommen und ist für meinen Paps, zum Teil aus Resten aus meinem Gary Fisher zusammengebaut. Die Federgabel gefällt mir gar nicht, aber ihm reicht es.

Dein Schwarzes ist auch spitze!


----------



## Romaniac (10. Juli 2007)

Holla Jungs und Mädels,

hab mich grad mal in eurem feinen Forum angemeldet  


Dann zeig ich auch gleich mal Bilder von meinem kleinen Flipper.









Ist mittlerweile mein zweiter Nox, da mir mein Airborne VCS leider am Hinterbau gebrochen ist


----------



## Hopi (10. Juli 2007)

Romaniac schrieb:


> Holla Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> hab mich grad mal in eurem feinen Forum angemeldet
> 
> ...



 STIMMT FALSCHEN RAHMEN IM KOPF GEHABT 

Aber dein Flipper ist echt schön vorallem die Seatpost  
Meiner wird hoffentlich am Wochenende fertig muss noch die Felgen einspeichen und die Kurbel einbauen.


----------



## KingKraft (11. Juli 2007)

der airborne is aus alu...

an dem Flipper würd ich den vorbau ändern, sonst isses ganz schick


----------



## Romaniac (11. Juli 2007)

Jupp, der Aitborne WAR mal Alu.  

Vorbau wird noch geändert. Es kommt noch eine Magura Phaon Cp 125 Gabel rein ein Odyssey Elementary Vorbau in Gold und ein Atomlab Gi Lenker.


----------



## KingKraft (11. Juli 2007)

hört sich gut an, aber warum lässt du die Marzocchi nich drinne?
Was isn dis überhaupt für eine? ne dj3 getravelt?


----------



## Romaniac (11. Juli 2007)

Is eine Dirtjumper drei von 2004 auf 70mm getravelt. Ich wollt die Gabel wegen dem Gewicht tauschen weil 3.5kg zu 1900g is schon ein kleiner Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingKraft (11. Juli 2007)

öhm...joa. ich hatte meine dj3 von 2005 auch lieber gegen ne gold label getauscht


----------



## Shorty2682 (11. Juli 2007)

So, hier auch mal meins...


----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2007)

Sooooo fertig   nach dem ich ja nun ewig auf meinen Rahmen warten musste.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2007)

.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2007)

.


----------



## NightRacer (24. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> .



krazzgeile bilder...bist du fotograf?

MichL


----------



## Hopi (24. Juli 2007)

ja bin ich.


----------



## King Jens one (24. Juli 2007)

@hopi viel spaß mit der Kette! Die Glieder werden ganz schnell steif und dann reißt die Kette ansonsten coole bilder und schickes Rad


----------



## Korgano (25. Juli 2007)

Meins ist nach einm Unfall leider Schrott. Aber ein neues ist schon in der Pipeline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDDM (27. Juli 2007)

was für felgen??????


----------



## Hopi (27. Juli 2007)

EDDM schrieb:


> was für felgen??????



Brave Bigfoot 24"


----------



## degoe (2. August 2007)

hier mein bike in action hab leider noch kein bild nur vom bike. und mittlerweile fahr ich mit boxxer team oder wc aber sonst ist er gleich.


----------



## mr proper (3. August 2007)

Fette Karre


----------



## klogrinder (5. August 2007)

Hi,
ich hab als Neuling auch mal eine Frage
und zwar will ich mir ein Eclipse als Racebike aufbauen, RAhmengröße soll 19 Zoll werden, erstmal bin ich zwischen schwarz und weiß unentschlossen, aber da könnt ihr mir denk ich eh nicht helfen.
Die eigentliche Frage ist, ob die Flasche die am Sitzrohr ist unten das Unterrohr berührt, das Problem hab ich an meinem aktuellen Rahmen(Kinesis Coyote in 51) und will das auf keinen FAll am neuen, viel teurer aufegbauten Bike wieder haben, vor allem will ich auch lange was davon haben.
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
LG
Tobi


----------



## Christian Back (10. August 2007)

Das ist manchmal weniger ein Problem der Gewinde, als vielmehr des Flaschenhalters. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Tacx Tao gemacht, da der recht weit nach oben baut. Da kriegt man die Pulle auch ohne langes Fummeln ´raus. Trotzdem solltest du das checken. Die Jungs von Nox sind eigentlich recht mitteilsam. Schick denen mal eine Mail, vielleicht geben sie dir Maße an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (10. August 2007)

Huhu... Habe einen Eclipse in 19" und mit Tacx Taos. Das funktioniert prächtig. Zwei Elite Patao (Nachbauten) passen jedoch nicht an den Rahmen.

Siehe Foto:





Mittlerweile sind schwarze dran


----------



## Christian Back (10. August 2007)

Na sieh´ste, lieber Klogrinder! Geht doch! Hab´ mir die Bilder von deinem Kinesis- Rahmen angesehen. Die Gewinde liegen wirklich extrem tief. Also, ran an das Nox!
Und, Johnny Rico: was wiegt dein Bike? Zufrieden mit allem? Gibt ja Klagen über den Lack und die dünnen Rohre des Nox.


----------



## Johnny Rico (10. August 2007)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Und, Johnny Rico: was wiegt dein Bike? Zufrieden mit allem? Gibt ja Klagen über den Lack und die dünnen Rohre des Nox.



Knappe 11kg. Soweit auch zufrieden, aber irgendwas knarzt grad nervig. Könnten die Tune-SS sein... Mal schaun'


----------



## klogrinder (10. August 2007)

Dank euch schonmal 

Wie ist das bei euch mit dem Lack, wirklich so schlimm?
Hab mit dem Kinesis HArdtail jetzt 6700km in 15 Monaten, etwa das gleiche wird auf das Nox auch zukommen und ich will sicher länger als 2 Jahre da dran freude haben, bin Schüler da sitzen die Euros nicht so locker, deshalb hab ich für den Raceaufbau auch lange gespart und unenediche Male drüber nachgedacht


----------



## Christian Back (10. August 2007)

Wie gesagt: ich habe zwei Crosser von Nox, in weiß und gelb. Der weiße ist sehr robust gepulvert (2005er Modell), der gelbe ist etwas dünner (2006er). dafür ist er, trotz 2cm grösserer Rahmenhöhe, leichter. Du kansst aber auch die von Nox angebotene Option wählen, dein Bike in Wunschfarbe pulvern zu lassen. Ist vielleicht haltbarer. Eine Mail an die netten Jungs lohnt sich allemal; die helfen dir gern weiter.


----------



## NightRacer (11. August 2007)

ich habs ja hier schonmal geschrieben,

ELOXAL!...die jungs müssten, wenigstens optional, noch eloxal anbieten!
das ist einfach die beste beschichtung für alu, haltbarer und leichter als pulver und als lack sowieso.

greetz

MichL


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2007)

Ja der Lack ist echt etwas schwach  aber auf der andern Seite muss man echt mal sehen was diese Rahmen kosten und was andere kosten.
Und bei meinem Giant was deutlich teurer ist, ist der Lack auch müll also von der Seite bin ich eh schon kummer gewohnt


----------



## bunsi (12. August 2007)

Moin zusammen,

die Lösungen der Flaschenhalterproblematik beim Eclipse, hab ichhier ja nun schon vernommen. Aber fährt hier auch einer nen 17" Zollrahmen und kann mir dazu noch sahen das das mit den Haltern auch da hinhaut?

Gruß Flo, der ungeduldig auf seine Melone wartet


----------



## Deleted 95328 (27. August 2007)

so des hier ist meins


----------



## Captain S (29. August 2007)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Na sieh´ste, lieber Klogrinder! Geht doch! Hab´ mir die Bilder von deinem Kinesis- Rahmen angesehen. Die Gewinde liegen wirklich extrem tief. Also, ran an das Nox!
> Und, Johnny Rico: was wiegt dein Bike? Zufrieden mit allem? Gibt ja Klagen über den Lack und die dünnen Rohre des Nox.



Mein Nox hat den ersten hässlichen Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr, und das nur vom Lenker eines anderen Bikes dann an meins angelehnt war. Extrem weich bzw. dick der Lack.  
Ansonsten bin ich sehr glücklich mit dem Rahmen. Trotz meiner 90kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunsi (8. September 2007)

Meine Melone ist nun auch fertig. 10kg bringt sie auf die Waage.  
Fährt sich verdammt geil.















Gruß Flo


----------



## NightRacer (8. September 2007)

sieht sehr geil aus:

was issn das für ne Stütze?
und bist mir der Gabel zufrieden?

mfg

MichL


----------



## bunsi (8. September 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil aus:
> Danke.
> 
> was issn das für ne Stütze?
> ...



Gruß Flo


----------



## Norrin Radd (9. September 2007)

Das ist meins


----------



## EDDM (11. September 2007)

Und Meinzzz!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 95328 (11. September 2007)

das flipper gefällt !!


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2007)

joo schön aufgebaut   welche Übersetzung?


----------



## EDDM (14. September 2007)

vorne 28 hinten kp
muss mal nach schaun is ne funn hurra burra!!!


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. September 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil aus:
> 
> was issn das für ne Stütze?
> ...
> ...



EDIT: Antwort vom Besitzer übersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. September 2007)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 08er Eclipse in 21": 




Wiegt so 10,1 kg und fährt sich richtig prima. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Speci Stumpjumper Hardtail identischer Vortrieb bei gefühlt höherer Steifigkeit (trotz 150 g weniger Rahmen-Gewicht) und bergab etwas laufruhiger.  
Die Lackqualität scheint aber bekannterweise nicht so prima zu sein. Zumindest platzt an den Montagestellen (Tretlager, Discaufnahme, Ausfallende) der Lack schon weg. Bin gespannt, wie es die ersten Steinschläge nimmt.


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. September 2007)

Sieht gut aus, ich glaube ich muss mir auch wieder ein nox kaufen....... besonderes wegen der Fahreigenschaften!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Lackqualität scheint aber bekannterweise nicht so prima zu sein. Zumindest platzt an den Montagestellen (Tretlager, Discaufnahme, Ausfallende) der Lack schon weg. Bin gespannt, wie es die ersten Steinschläge nimmt.


Kann da bisher Entwarnung geben. Nachdem die Fahrten letzte Woche ja eher nass waren und das Bike daher nur mit Schlamm bombardiert wurde, gab es heute mal die Möglichkeit das Bike mit grobem Schotter zu bombardieren.   Zwei oder drei Mal hat es ganz ordentlich am Unterrohr gescheppert und ich war mir sicher, die erste Beule oder zumindest Lackschäden zu finden. Die Inspektion eben hat aber nichts derart ergeben und somit scheint der Lack 2008 doch besser zu sein, als befürchtet.


----------



## Johnny Rico (8. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein Herbst-Upgrade...






Neu sind die Kurbel, Shifter, Disc-Brake (alles aktuelle XTR Teile) und die WCS Carbon Stütze. Die Thomson Elite war zwar schöner, aber ich brauchte doch was mit Versatz und als Setback mag ich Thomson nicht so sehr.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Oktober 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Neu sind die Kurbel, Shifter, Disc-Brake (alles aktuelle XTR Teile) und die WCS Carbon Stütze. Die Thomson Elite war zwar schöner, aber ich brauchte doch was mit Versatz und als Setback mag ich Thomson nicht so sehr.


Die Kurbel hab ich seit Freitag auch drauf.   Bei der Stütze hätte ich dir die Easton EC 70 empfehlen können. Relativ leicht und günstig und mit Setback.


----------



## Deleted 95328 (11. Oktober 2007)

was habt ihr nur alle mit eurem Leichtbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (11. Oktober 2007)

Meine Meinung! 
Das Eclipse SLT, welches ich mein Eigen nennen darf, wiegt mit (oder trotz) alter XTR, Felgenbremsen und Kinesis- Starrgabel genau 10 Kg. Klar, die Laufräder sind schwerer und die Anbauteile eher Hardcore (RooX), aber es versieht den täglichen Dienst als Pendlerfahrzeug.
Fotos könnt ihr euch auf der Seite Light-Bikes.de anschauen. Dort stehht auch mein Nox- Crosser, der ebenfalls exakt die 10 Kilo bringt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

Marvgollum schrieb:


> was habt ihr nur alle mit eurem Leichtbau


Bei einem bergauforientierten Rad ist das nunmal so sinnvoll wie Federweg bei einem bergaborientierten Rad. Es kommt in beiden Fällen hauptsächlich auf den Fahrer an, aber ein optimales Rad hilft.


----------



## AsB (14. Oktober 2007)

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Heppy (15. Oktober 2007)

Cool mal wieder nen Satelite. Schön gemacht. Aber ich könnt nicht ohne Ferdergabel, so inner Stadt bei mir net gut. Aber trotzdem schön gemacht


----------



## Christian Back (15. Oktober 2007)

Watt issat für`ne Gabel?


----------



## AsB (15. Oktober 2007)

Dat iss die hier:







Gruß
AsB


----------



## Christian Back (16. Oktober 2007)

Iss dat Allu odder Staahl?


----------



## AsB (16. Oktober 2007)

Alu

Gruß
AsB


----------



## TriXteR (19. Oktober 2007)

tag leute  ich wollte hier euch auch mal meinen neuen flipper zeigen .... leider noch mit schnellspanner aber weihnachten rückt immer näher 







sorry für die schlechte darstellung, hab nur ein handy ^^


----------



## ellivetil (11. November 2007)

sehr schicke Nox', hat zufällig jemand ein weißes Eclipse SLT mit ner weißen Reba Worldcup aufgebaut? Würde gern mal sehen wie die beiden teile zusammenpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2007)

Die weiße Reba WC ist ein tick mehr "Eierschalenweiß". Wird zwar schon passen, aber nicht 100%. Serienmäßig gibt es aber eh kein weißes Eclipse mehr. Geht nur noch über die Sonderlackierung.


----------



## ellivetil (11. November 2007)

Schade, wäre die Optimallösung gewesen, aber wenn es nicht 100%ig passt lass ich das bei dem Gabelpreis mal lieber sein. (Der Rahmen ist übrigens schon bestellt, war noch auf Lager - wohl der letzte, ob nun sonderlackierung oder nicht ist mir relativ pumpe, hauptsache weiß  )


----------



## Deleted 95328 (13. November 2007)

der flipper is mit dem neuen design echt schön 
aber in grau mit der grünen argyle gefällt er mir besser ;-)

wieso hast du dir ne  Hayes dran gemacht ?
ne Hope oder Formula wäre schöner gewesen !!!!

lg


----------



## TriXteR (22. November 2007)

hab sie von nem kumpel abgakauft, weil das geld knapp war und die mechanische weg musste. kommt sicher noch was schönes ^^ weihnachten ist ja bald da


----------



## Deleted 95328 (22. November 2007)

TriXteR schrieb:


> hab sie von nem kumpel abgakauft, weil das geld knapp war und die mechanische weg musste. kommt sicher noch was schönes ^^ weihnachten ist ja bald da




dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## waschtl (24. November 2007)

ich habs heute endlich geschafft meinen flipper fertig aufzubauen...
die gabel ist nur geliehen,deswegen auch der hässliche spacerturm.

partlist:
rahmen:nox Flipper
steuersatz:cane creek monsta
gabel:irgendeine geliehene suntour
vorbau:dmr headstock
lenker:shannon(umlackiert)
bremse:shimano deore
laufräder:
felgen:sun rhyno lite
naben:xt und point singlespeed
schläuche:schwalbe
mäntel:kenda k-rad
kurbel:funn hookah
kettenblatt:khe ninja
kette:kmc
sattel: odyssey junior race seat
sattelstütze:1664 alu
sattelklemme:noname


----------



## TriXteR (30. November 2007)

schönes ding =) aber irgendwie find ich dein rahmen i gelb viel geiler  
wie bist du eigentlich mit dem steuersatz zufrieden? - hab den nämlich auch und ich find den voll okay .... der ist aber auch noch nicht richtig zum einsatz gekommen ... schließlich ist das rad erst kurz vorm winter fertiggeworden


----------



## waschtl (1. Dezember 2007)

mit dem steuerstatz bin ich total zufrieden...gab bis jetzt noch keine probleme.


----------



## TriXteR (1. Dezember 2007)

ich fands halt geil, dass mir den nox gleich miteingabaut hat - sonst hätte ich probleme bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motocykl (1. Dezember 2007)

Und noch eins


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Dezember 2007)

motocykl schrieb:


> Und noch eins


Für meinen Geschmack viel zu viele Spacer und es sieht auch nach einem extrem langen Vorbau aus. Der Sattel ist zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ansonsten aber ein schönes Rad mit sinniger Ausstattung.


----------



## motocykl (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe 120 mm Vorbau dran und die Position stimmt.
Mit den Spacer bei meinen 194 cm und 7 cm Überhöhung geht nicht anders. Aus optischen Gründen hätte ich auch gerne weniger davon.


----------



## Slow (4. Dezember 2007)

Hej,

auch hier noch mal mein neues Rad mit neuem Rahmen. Es ist ebenfalls ein Nox Eclipse SLT, allerdings in 19".
















Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Christian Back (5. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schick! Schöner, kurzer Vorbau. Gefällt mir (hab´ eins in melone).


----------



## Christian Back (5. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem NOX. Hat der liebe St. John in Frechen letztes WE gemacht. Am Schluss wollte mein Rad getragen werden, weil sein Hinterlauf lahmte...
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/53841/cat/2334
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/53845/cat/2334
Danke nochmal an Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innohep (9. Dezember 2007)

vorerst beendetes Projekt: NOX Eclipse SC 19" ...79xxg


----------



## AsB (9. Dezember 2007)

und wenn du absteigst immer schön das Bike festbinden, 
sonst fliegt es weg
(so leicht sieht es aus)
oder es nimmt Dir einer weg
(so schön sieht es aus)

top  

@christian: auch von Dir geile schwatz-gelbe Fottos  

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Dezember 2007)

innohep schrieb:


> vorerst beendetes Projekt: NOX Eclipse SC 19" ...79xxg


So ganz ungefedert wäre mir zwar nichts, aber es sieht schon interessant aus. Hast du da ´ne Teileliste von?

Mein Eclipse hat seit seiner Entestehung auch nochmal um rund ein halbes kg abgespeckt. Liegt jetzt bei 9,55 kg. Damit ist es jetzt so ziemlich in Wunschausstattung:


----------



## unchained (9. Dezember 2007)

vom feinsten !


----------



## innohep (10. Dezember 2007)

Hier die Teileliste:
Rahmen:	NOX Eclipse SC 19	1480,0
Gabel:	Kinesis Maxlight	739,0
Steuersatz:	NC Thor Hammer	150,0
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube:	Ritchey WCS 	14,0
Spacer:	Carbon	5,0
Vorbau:	Ritchey WCS 	113,0
Lenker:	Guizzo carbon flat	150,0
Griffe:	Ritchey WCS 	50,0
Sattelklemme:	KCNC	16,0
Sattelstütze:	 ?  carbon	228,0
Sattel:	Velo carbon	135,0
Spanner:	XT	122,0
VR	Ringle Dirty Flea DT Sun	617,0
HR	Ringle Dirty Flea DT Sun	780,0
Felgenband:	Schwalbe	50,0
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:	Maxxis	180,0
Vorderreifen:	Maxxis Flyweight330	326,0
Hinterreifen:	Maxxis Flyweight330	323,0
Innenlager:	XT	100,0
Kurbeln:	XT Holotech 2	587,0
Kettenblätter:	Shimano 44 T	81,0
Kettenblattschrauben:	A2Z gold	7,0
Pedale:	Crank Brothers Egg Beather	290,0
Kassette:	Ultegra 12-25	208,0
Verschlussring:	Ultegra  	13,0
Kette:	KMC 9 SL gold	239,0
Schaltgriffe:	LX 9fach	111,0
Schaltwerk:	XTR-M 952	235,0
Schaltzüge	Nokon gold	48,0
Bremshebel:	Coda	135,0
Vorderbremse:	Avid 7	176,0
Hinterbremse:	Avid 7	176,0
Bremszüge	Nokon gold	68,0 
Fett:             7g
Summe:		7959,0
​


----------



## AsB (23. Dezember 2007)

*Nox im Winter*  









_*Allen Nox-Bikern schöne Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch*_  



Gruß
AsB


----------



## master-born (24. Dezember 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/446849/cat/2
Mein Flux H.C. 8.0


----------



## Deleted 95328 (26. Dezember 2007)

schönes Flux ....meiNS gefällt mir jedoch besser


----------



## mucho (28. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Nox Eclipse SLT


----------



## jooo (29. Dezember 2007)

11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-scott (29. Dezember 2007)

hier mal mein nox erst gestern fertig geworden


----------



## mucho (29. Dezember 2007)

fährst du die pedale auch im sommer?


----------



## t-scott (29. Dezember 2007)

bin gezwungen sie auch im sommer zu fahren da ich jeden tag damit zur schule fahren muss


----------



## mucho (29. Dezember 2007)

das hier wäre sonst auch ne alternative um wenigstens auch klickpedale fahren zu können...

Shimano PD-M 324


----------



## t-scott (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab ja noch klickpedaleln


----------



## innohep (13. Januar 2008)

Hier ist meine vorerst beendete SSP Version mit 7250g


----------



## NightRacer (14. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand Interesse an meinem NOX Eclipe SLT 2006
komplett mit SID SL, ACROS AI22, Syntace F99, XTR/DT LRS, zweitem LRS...
Fahrfertig SUB 10kg


greetz

MichL



http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/3719/DSC04043.JPG


----------



## masta2006 (14. Januar 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> das hier wäre sonst auch ne alternative um wenigstens auch klickpedale fahren zu können...
> 
> Shimano PD-M 324



Ich glaub die hab ich auch noch Irgendwo rumfliegen, sind aber sau schwer!!


----------



## jonibeck (20. Januar 2008)

so, ich schmeiß meins auch mal rein. Wie man sieht, war es hier leicht matschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (20. Januar 2008)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen, wie gut grau und hellblau zusammen passen... 
Pass´ auf, wenn die orangen Jungs kommen... 

Aber im Ernst: bin keine Downhiller, fahre NOX eclipse, aber das sieht schon recht vertrauenerweckend aus, dein Rad. 

Was wiegt es denn, so in Kampfmontur? Und wo fährt man damit?


----------



## jonibeck (20. Januar 2008)

Hab beim Aufbau ziemlich aufs Gewicht gesch... und bin jetzt mit Maxxis Wet Scream und Truvativ Holzfeller Parts bei 19,5 Kg. Dafür hab ich nix am Rad bei dem ich sagen kann, dass ich damit unglücklich bin. (Ausser die Pedale, aber das ist was, was nur unelementar stört und man auch schnell beseitigen kann).

Damit fährt man überall, wo's schnell bergab geht. Dank mangelnder Möglichkeit zur Zeit nur auf den heimischen Trails (falls du Interesse hast, kannst mal paar Helmcamvideos haben). Aber Hoch gehts damit doch auch ganz gut, vor allem wenn man an Wanderern vorbei muss und sich nicht die blöse des Absteigens geben will. Da fährt man dann auch mal längere Zeit im Stehen und merkt kurze zeit drauf, dass man nicht mal im ersten Gang gefahren ist ^^. Also bin mit der Uphilltauglichkeit doch ziemlich zufrieden. Mit meinem Dirt Hardtail (14kg) empfand ich es als anstrengender, weil die Sitzposition nicht ganz so geschickt war.

Und beim Runterfahren sind mir dafür keine Grenzen gesetzt. So wie ich's wollte


----------



## Deleted 95328 (21. Januar 2008)

schönes Flux aber wieso hast du denn den Sattel so komisch montiert ?
19.4 kg find ich jetzt nicht so mega leicht wenn du extra drauf geachtet hast meins wiegt genau 20kg und ich hab nicht wirklich aufs gewicht geachtet 
aber optisch machts echt was her 

hast du denn Probleme mit den Buchsen ?
meine wahren sehr bald ziemlich im arsch und mir hats die dämpferaugen voll ausgerieben und die sind ja nicht grad billig wenn man sie neu kaufen muss =(

willst du mir die Helmcameravids mal geben ?
würde gerne deine Trails sehen 
also wie gesagt schönes Rad ...


----------



## jonibeck (21. Januar 2008)

Marvgollum schrieb:


> schönes Flux aber wieso hast du denn den Sattel so komisch montiert ?


zum Touren fahren. So kann ich einigermaßen im Sitzen treten. Hab ich den flacher, ziehts mich langsam aber sicher vom Rad und ich muss mich ständig an den Lenker klammern. Und zum Runterfahren brauch ich ja keinen Sattel.



Marvgollum schrieb:


> 19.4 kg find ich jetzt nicht so mega leicht wenn du extra drauf geachtet hast meins wiegt genau 20kg und ich hab nicht wirklich aufs gewicht geachtet
> aber optisch machts echt was her


gesch.. steht net für geschaut sondern für drauf geschi.... Also Gewicht war mir auch egal. Danke.



Marvgollum schrieb:


> hast du denn Probleme mit den Buchsen ?
> meine wahren sehr bald ziemlich im arsch und mir hats die dämpferaugen voll ausgerieben und die sind ja nicht grad billig wenn man sie neu kaufen muss =(


Hab den DHX erst seit Neujahr drin. Hatte davor nen Magura Hugin drin, mit dem hatte ich aber auch leichtes Spiel. Jetzt mitm DHX hab ich auch leichtes Spiel. Muss mal schauen, an was das liegt (evtl. liegts an der Schraube). Falls du stabilere Buchsen brauchst, die gibts auch mit Stahlachse und Abstandsringen. Einfach mal im Noxshop nachfragen. Kosten dich ~40.

Gruß Joni



Marvgollum schrieb:


> willst du mir die Helmcameravids mal geben ?
> würde gerne deine Trails sehen
> also wie gesagt schönes Rad ...


->icq...


----------



## topcop (22. Januar 2008)

jo nicht schlecht das Bike  aber so wenig sind 19.5 jetzt auch ned aber ich denk es ist trotzdem noch ein geiles und handliches bike^^

zudem hat der jonibeck mörder dicke eier 

ride on


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Januar 2008)

Hier mein Nox nach dem neusten Upgrade.
Sub 8,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (28. Januar 2008)

Kleiner Preview auf mein Flux 8
is nur für Foddo zusammgesteckt, wird aber noch einiges geswicht...


----------



## topcop (28. Januar 2008)

sieht ja schon sehr viel versprechend aus^^ sehr geil wennst jetzt noch ein foto machst wo mann die ganzen teile genauer erkennen kann


----------



## Smourock17 (28. Januar 2008)

sry ^^ handyfoto
gescheites folgt wenn die Kiste fertig ist!
stellt sich nur die Frage ob sie überhaupt fertig gemacht wird ...


----------



## jonibeck (28. Januar 2008)

wieso nicht? Dein Bike gefällt mir auch, nur der Vorbau ist net mein Geschmack. Der Sattel ist auch ein wenig komisch. Bremse? Avid Code?


----------



## Smourock17 (28. Januar 2008)

Hmm habe etwas bedenken wegen dem Tretlager... hatte auf dem Bild 39,5 cm
bin jetzt nach etwas basteln auf 38.7cm...

Vorbau + Lenker kommt weg -> baut einfach viel zu hoch!
Will mir halt nen leichten RACER aufbauen... drum hatte ich skepsis was die Tretlagerhöhe anbelangt.

Werde es nun einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Deleted 95328 (28. Januar 2008)

ich finds schön bis auf die felgen die passen garnicht dazu


----------



## Smourock17 (28. Januar 2008)

find die felgen ganz gut eigtl... wird schon noch ich zieh es warscheinlich Schwarz / weiß / rot hoch


----------



## Deleted 95328 (29. Januar 2008)

sehe ich es eigentlich richtig das du die aufkleber vom rahmen gemacht hast ?


----------



## mucho (29. Januar 2008)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Will mir halt nen leichten RACER aufbauen...



mit dem rahmen??


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Januar 2008)

Update und vorläufiger Endstand meines Eclipse: Mit neuen Laufrädern und neuer Bremse und ein paar anderen Kleinteilen jetzt bei 9,4 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (29. Januar 2008)

bis auf die gabel sehr schick


----------



## jonibeck (29. Januar 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> mit dem rahmen??



Racen kann man auch ohne 24 Gang und Storchnestsattel


----------



## Smourock17 (30. Januar 2008)

Rennen fährt man nicht nur mit solchen Eierfeilen da...

naja, richtig gesehen  Die Decals sind ab, lasse mir selbige in Rot erstellen 
Mittlerweile schauts schon um einiges besser aus, aber ich versprech euch dass ich es wirklich schick machen werd!
Es ist halt momentan in der "hauptsache ich kann fahren" Phase ^^

Grüßle


----------



## Smourock17 (14. Februar 2008)

update...


----------



## jonibeck (14. Februar 2008)

Gefällt, sehr sogar. Die Schwarz/Rot Combo hat was..


----------



## Smourock17 (14. Februar 2008)

danke =)

Farbtechnisch wird sich aber noch ein wenig entwickeln...
Umlenkhebel -> Rot Elox
Hinterbau -> weiß Pulver

Außerdem werd ich noch diverse rot eloxierte Schrauben reinbasteln, sowie ein neues Decalset plotten lassen

aber erstmal muss wieder Kohle in die Kasse


----------



## Deleted 95328 (17. Februar 2008)

woa dein flux gefällt mir gut 
echt schön geworden ....
fährst du IXS mit ?


----------



## degoe (17. Februar 2008)

so mein bike fur 2008,









specs:
-frame nox startrack dh 9.5
-rock shox boxxer team 2007 casting mit 2008 wc solo air innenleben
-rearshock fox dhx 5.0 2007 mit motopikan tuning
-Formula oro GM editon 2007
-truvativ holzfeller kurbel
-innenlager fsa platinum pro dh
-crank brothers mallet m oder im winter nox flat pedalen
-mavic ex 729 2x und mavic ex 325 2x
-nabe vorne 2x hope pro 2
-nabe hinter 1x nox dh pro,1x reverse
-kettenführung jetzt fsa,kommt e13 drauf
-ahead cane creek 1.5 reduce 1.1/8
-lenker funn fatboy
-vorbau syncros dh stem
-griffe nox sticky grips
-sram x9 schaltwerk und trigger
-kette und ritzel a sram
-reifen,komplette maxxis dh programm+schlaugen

gewicht:19,2 kg


----------



## Smourock17 (17. Februar 2008)

geile sache =)

Wie bist du mit dem Dämpfertuning zufrieden?
Bin selbst am überlegen meinen Dämpfer statt dem vor der Tür stehenden Service zu machen, gleich zu MP zu schicken.

19,2kg ist ja auch ein gutes Gewicht für ein Startrack!
ich kämpfe mit mir VÖLLIG schleierhaften 20kg (laut Personenwaage)

Ich frage mich echt woher soviel gewicht kommt... wiegt mein Frame ja laut nox nur 4100g...


*IXS:*
Ich hoffe das ein oder andere mitfahren zu können.
Momentan ist das noch etwas unklar da ich mit meinem Bandscheibenvorfall kämpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (17. Februar 2008)

tuning is da hammer 100% besser wie vorher ,ist sicher das geld wert.

weis a nit wo du das gewicht her hast aber mit ne leichte gabel(aber des hast du schon),tretlager,felgen usw sollte mann schon was gewicht sparen können...sonst wäre noch tubeless aber des tu i nur wenn die strecke nicht zu steinig sind.oder leichtere schlauchen(bringt oft a schon 300 bis 400 gr)

mfg nox team rider.


----------



## Flow Girl (18. Februar 2008)

Geiles Teil habe mir am Samstag auch eins zugelegt wenns fertig ist kommen Fotos.


----------



## Hemme (23. Februar 2008)

So, feddich:


----------



## Slow (24. Februar 2008)

Sehr sehr schönes Eclipse. Ist auf jeden Fall auch mal was anderes. 
Die R7 sieht im Nox schon echt rattenscharf aus. 
Das Obligatorische ;-) : Die dicken Aufkleber auf den Felgen sehen nicht so prikelnd aus.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## mucho (24. Februar 2008)

geiles teil...auch wenn das rot der laufräder und der gelbe schriftzug nicht 100%ig passt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Gerät.   Mal was Anderes. Die Laufräder sind zwar wirklich sehr auffällig und wären mir zu schwer, aber sie klingen prima!  
R7 gibt es bei mir demnächst auch im Eclipse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentiger_1991 (26. Februar 2008)

mittlerweile vorne mit dj 2 und hinten shimano deore, die schöne xt hats mir zerhaun  hab leider kein aktuelles bild, kommt noch


----------



## !!!!Dirtbone411 (29. Februar 2008)

das is meins:


----------



## jonibeck (29. Februar 2008)

Hmm joa, kann auch was. Wobei mir das Weiß ausserhalb der Gabel nun nicht so ganz gefällt. Also Pedale und Lenker wär noch ok, aber die Kettenführung istn Fall für sich. Andere Frage, streift der DHX Air nicht am Rahmen, wenn du einfederst?

Gruß Joni


----------



## !!!!Dirtbone411 (29. Februar 2008)

da sind gute 2mm luft zwischen rohe und ausgleichsbehälter.

hab auch schon geguckt ob der anders passt.is aber die einzige möglichkeit.

hab den in dieser position geliefert von nox geliefert bekomm


----------



## jonibeck (29. Februar 2008)

Auch im eingefederten Zustand? Ich würd mal komplett die Luft rauslassen und schauen, ob der nicht doch schleift. Wobei, wenn Nox den so liefert, wirds schon passen. Also ich meinen DHX Coil so rum eingebaut hab, wars glaub ziemlich knapp. Hab ihn andersrum drin, also mit Ausgleichsbehälter Nähe Sattelrohr. Geht das bei dir nicht?

Gruß Joni


----------



## !!!!Dirtbone411 (1. März 2008)

andersrum passt net. die kolbenstange is zu nah an den buchsen das passt nicht   
zwischen die vordere aufnahme. bin das rad jetzt mehr mal gefahren. hab bis jetzt noch keinen kratzer oder so im unterrohr. also wird das denk ich mal kein problem sein oder werden


----------



## Nihil Baxter (2. März 2008)

Hier mal mein Nox: 
Crossfire 1 Cyclocrosser.


----------



## evilrogi (12. März 2008)

Noch ein Nox-Crosser! Aus Teilen eines verrreckten Bianchi-Crossers ohne grosse Investitionen aufgebaut. Es ist bereits nur noch 1 Flaschenhalter dran. Bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem Schlechtwetter- und Winterrad, das mit dem Lenkerband ist so eine Sache   ...


----------



## norman (12. März 2008)

hier eine das bmx past zwar net so rein aber wat solls


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. März 2008)

mucho schrieb:


> bis auf die gabel sehr schick


Besser?



Die Gabel ist eine optische und vor alem funktionelle Aufwertung gegenüber vorher. Steifer und besser ansprechend. Hat auch noch mal 60-70 g gespart. Freu mich schon auf die Rennsaison!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (16. März 2008)

nur hochwertiges an deinem rad. da komm ich mit meinem nicht wirklich ran.
die gabel ist von der funktion der hammer aber sie wäre mir, vom erscheinungsbild zu klobig. noch besser wäre es, wenn die gabel auch gläzend schwarz gelackt ist.
meine skareb super passt gut zum rahmen...ich mach aber noch mal n pic und stelle es hier rein


----------



## mucho (17. März 2008)

so hier mal meins zum derzeitigen standpunkt. die leitungen werden bei zeit noch gekürzt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. März 2008)

Der goldene Schnellspanner ist mir zu dominant. Wenn noch mehr goldene Teile am Rad wären O.K. Die Flaschenhalterposition vorne frei zu lassen ist auch unüblich, aber das ist wohl persönliche Vorliebe und schwer wegzureden. Ansonsten schönes Rad! Ziemlich neu oder gut geputzt?


----------



## mucho (2. April 2008)

eher gut geputzt...
ist jetzt 10 Monate und 6000km alt


----------



## Ale_Schmi (6. April 2008)

so...hier auch mal mein edles stück!
so ungefähr unter 19kilo...


----------



## degoe (7. April 2008)

Sehr schön, viel spass damit.

mfg Degoe.


----------



## Shorty2682 (12. April 2008)

Hier mal mein Satellite...


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. April 2008)

Ich habe jetzt einen Carbonrahmen und ein in meinen Augen echt schickes neues Bike. Aber dennoch werde ich mir bald wieder ein Eclipse zulegen.

Der Rahmen ist einfach genial... auch wenn er etwas schwerer ist (wobei der in eloxiert nur ca. 1290g in M wiegen soll)


----------



## mucho (12. April 2008)

wenn ich mir wieder eins kaufe dann aber in gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. April 2008)

Shorty2682 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Satellite...


Irgendwie seltsam. Auf der einen Seite Edel-Leichtparts wie Speedneedle, tune-Stütze und XTR-Schaltwerk und dann wieder bleischwere Teile wie die Gabel und eben auch der Rahmen. Hast du die Teile noch gehabt oder alles einzeln ausgesucht? 
Optisch eine hübsche Kombination mit dem schwarz-rot, aber irgendwie ein seltsamer Aufbau.


----------



## Shorty2682 (13. April 2008)

Hab die Teile nach und nach ausgetauscht...als nächstes sind genau die beiden bleischweren Teile dran...bin nur noch am überlegen, was es wird...mit Eclipse und ner Reba würd ich dann bei ca. 9,5-9,6kg liegen...


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (2. Mai 2008)

jaja noch lange nich fertig...


----------



## Bo-man (10. Mai 2008)

Mein Flipper 26"


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (10. Mai 2008)

nice^^
meins:



endlich fertig


----------



## Norrin Radd (12. Mai 2008)

Meins






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _MARZOCCHIE_ (11. Juni 2008)

Mein Hobel zum Dirten


----------



## Smourock17 (11. Juni 2008)

hey alex, 

schönes Flux!


----------



## Ale_Schmi (11. Juni 2008)

thx...zwar noch nicht ganz zufrieden...aber das wird schon...


----------



## kalle100 (12. Juni 2008)

sorry, aber wie bekomme ich das bild grösser?


----------



## jonibeck (12. Juni 2008)

DU darfst nicht den Link vom kleinen Bild sondern den vom großen nehmen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/5/5/7/9/_/large/BilderPatrick280_1205834992.jpg


----------



## kalle100 (12. Juni 2008)

danke


----------



## Crazy Dan (14. Juni 2008)

So hier mein kleiner Flipper


----------



## flaxmo (16. Juni 2008)

Hat eigentlich überhaupt jemand den Eclipse in Grau?
Bin jetzt hier den ganzen Thread aufmerksam durch und hab kein einziges graues gesehen... Ein Grund mehr für mich den in Grau bestellt zu haben


----------



## Street/RIDER (18. Juni 2008)

HEY weiß jemand wie lang das steuerrohr von dem NOX Flipper 2008 (schwarz)  ist ??


----------



## Töff-Töff (19. Juni 2008)

Moin.

Steht das net auffer NOX Page?

Gruß,
Töff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (19. Juni 2008)

Könnt ihr für solche Fragen bitte ein extra Thema aufmachen? Hier sind doch eher Bilder erwünscht...


----------



## Töff-Töff (19. Juni 2008)

Keks?


----------



## Street/RIDER (19. Juni 2008)

hab es ehh herausgefunden !! 
es ist 11 cm hoch aber bin neu sozusagen deswegen   wenig erfahrung aber trotzdem danke ^^


----------



## OGNitsche (20. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meins
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/123474


----------



## jonibeck (20. Juni 2008)




----------



## Töff-Töff (22. Juni 2008)

Ganz schick, nur ne andere Kurbel bitte.. Ist nicht das wahre mit der!


----------



## Biker in Not (22. Juni 2008)

mein schwarzes NOX!!!      ​




​


----------



## sTixi (15. Juli 2008)

So hier ist mein NOX FLUX HC8. Endlich fertig aufgebaut


----------



## Rool (1. August 2008)

Hallo!

Hier die letzten Bilder meines geliebten Eclipse...




​
Fox, XTR, DT-Swiss, Thomson, Magura, Selle SLR u.s.w.

Wenig Detail, dafür a bisserl (race-)äktschn...

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2008)

Rool schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier die letzten Bilder meines geliebten Eclipse...


Wieso die letzten? Ist es gestorben oder wurde es aus anderen Gründen ersetzt?

Hier übrigens meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe knapp über 9 kg:


----------



## Il Glandiatore (5. August 2008)

Hi, 
I want to buy a nox satellite, I am high 1.85 and I have a horse of 92cm. What size I take? 19 or 21??
thanks!


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. August 2008)

I would take 19". I have ridden a 19" Eclipse and I'am 1,94m high.

Best regards,

Philipp


----------



## flaxmo (15. August 2008)

Mein 19" Eclipse in Grau



 

 

 




Der Überwerfer ist nur Übergang, es folgt noch die Kettenführung von DMR.

Ausstattung:

Magura Menja 100
XTR Shadow GS
SRAM Rennradkasette
SRAM Powerchain 971
Sram Stylo Kurbel GXP
DT Swiss 4.2D; XT Naben
BR-M755 4 Kolbenanker (vorne bald noch 180er Scheibe)
Nokon
Nox Sattel, Vorbau, Stütze
CaneCreek Steuersatz
Schwalbe Nobby Nic

Gewicht: keine Ahnung, Leicht!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. August 2008)

Interessant, mal ´ne andere Farbe zu sehen. Ist zwar nicht ganz mein Fall, aber mal was anderes und außergewöhnliches.



flaxmo schrieb:


> Gewicht: keine Ahnung, Leicht!


Sieht eigentlich eher nicht so leicht aus mit den massiven Teilen. Schätze mal auf +11 kg.


----------



## 1Elefant1 (16. August 2008)

Hier ist mal meins ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (16. August 2008)

Und gezz auch mal meines...


----------



## Norrin Radd (16. August 2008)

1Elefant1 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal meins ...


 
Der Sattel sieht ziemlich Gay aus, ansonsten ganz nett.


----------



## flaxmo (17. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich eher nicht so leicht aus mit den massiven Teilen. Schätze mal auf +11 kg.



Hab zwei Personenwagen. Eine digitale und eine analoge. Die digitale sagt 9,3 Kg, die analoge sagt 9,4. Wird wohl so um die 9,35 Kg sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. August 2008)

flaxmo schrieb:


> Hab zwei Personenwagen. Eine digitale und eine analoge. Die digitale sagt 9,3 Kg, die analoge sagt 9,4. Wird wohl so um die 9,35 Kg sein.


Definitiv nicht. Häng es mal in einem Bikeshop an eine richtige Waage.


----------



## flaxmo (11. September 2008)

Update.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Nox Race Vorbau
38er Kettenblatt von Reverse
180er Scheibe vorne
Shaman Racing Schaltröllchen
Shaman Racing Bash


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. September 2008)

Wieso montierst du einen Bashguard und ein einzelnes Kettenblatt an ein XC-Racebike?


----------



## flaxmo (12. September 2008)

Es soll ja auch gar nicht so direkt ein rassiges Racebike sein. Der Aufbau entspricht im Prinzip meiner persönlichen Interpretation eines Mountainbikes. Und da empfinde ich den Gebrauch eines Bashguards als nicht falsch. Ein Kettenblatt vorne ist sicherlich ungewöhnlich aber ich mag einfach die aufgeräumte Optik, vor allem am Lenker.


----------



## Weedstar88 (25. September 2008)

Serwus, hier mal mein Startrack. Morgen gehts damit nach Leogang.....Yeehaa


----------



## volty84 (26. September 2008)

hallo ihr nox Fans 
ich will auch von meinem Big Hit 03 umsteigen und finde das NOX Startreck DH 9.5 sau geil 
schon alleine von der optik doch ich weis nix dazu und keiner meiner Freunde kann mir etwas sagen über dieses bike weil sie es auch net kennen wäre echt super hier bei euch was zu erfahren und wenn es möglich wäre vieleicht auch ein paar bilder zu sehen das ich mir die farben vorstellen kann an der biek kommt eine 888 Rc2xva und hope naben mit 729 mavic felgen und muddy marry weis evtl. jemand auf was dann des bike vom gewicht her kommen würde


----------



## Deleted 95328 (26. September 2008)

Also
das Startreck ist ein sehr geiles DH bike 
es ist leider etwas schwer aber das macht wenig weil es ruhig auf der Strecke liegt 
der Rahmen Arbeitet sehr gut , von dem was ich bissher gehört habe ,bzw das haben mir die leute mit Startreck gesagt mit denen ich geedet habe =)

das einzige was nicht so gut ist ist,dass die Lager (zumindest bei ständigem Renneinsatz) anscheinend oft kaputt gehen 

naja aber sonst Optisch würden deine parts denk ich mal gut reinpassen also wenn du das bike in schwarz kaufen würdest 

das war jetzt mal meine meinung ich hoffe sie hat dir etwas geholfen 

lg m-gollum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volty84 (26. September 2008)

ja alles was ich an daten über des bike bekommen kann hilft mir ich denke das ich des bike evtl. weis aufbau da meine 888 auch weis ist und mit orangenen details aber danke nochmal


----------



## Deleted 95328 (26. September 2008)

ist zwar kein Startreck aber ein Nox ,und meines =)


----------



## volty84 (26. September 2008)

grrrr net schlecht
was meinst denn wie schwer es werden könnte also mein bigi wiegt momentan 19,6


----------



## volty84 (26. September 2008)

des is mein bike momentan


----------



## volty84 (26. September 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.de/Volty84/Bilder#5234487610469114418


----------



## flaxmo (27. September 2008)

Der Startrack wiegt in etwa 4,8 Kg ohne Dämpfer. Nun musst du mal vergleichen. Was der 03er Big Hit wiegt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## degoe (27. September 2008)

servus, also mein startrack wiegt jetzt 19,2 kg (mit boxxer wc,und bms). des mit die lagern ist gott sei dank nicht mehr so...wir haben andere bessere lagern drin und deshalb keine problemen mehr. was dein bike wiegen wird mit 888 weiss ich leider nit aber ich denke wenn du es sehr leicht aufbaust du mit 20 kg rechenen muss.

also bin früher a big hit und demo`s gefahren und muss sagen das des startrack um einiges besser geht,war fur mich aufjedemfall eine ziemlich grosse überraschung muss ich sagen.

ps wenn du des bike sehen möchttest schau bei meine foto`s.

mfg Nox team rider.


----------



## volty84 (28. September 2008)

danke aber bei deinen bilder habe ich jetzt kein nox dh gesehen


----------



## volty84 (28. September 2008)

ah cool wenn du ja vom Nox Team bist.
ich fahre jetzt ein komplet umgebautes big hit 3 2007 in der größe M
was breuchte ich denn bei dem nox rahmen da ja die geometrie doch noch mal anders ist und so wie ich gesehen habe gibt es den rahmen nur in SM/LG ich habe eine körper größe von 186 und komme momentan mit dem M super klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degoe (28. September 2008)

servus, erstens schau bei meine foto`s von mtb-news...nicht auf der nox homepage oder vom rc wolf imst.

zweitens du wirst auch das S/M brauchen..des fahren wir alle im team und ich bin 182 cm habe vorher auch beim big hit das M gehabt.

mfg Degoe


----------



## volty84 (28. September 2008)

cool dachte ich mir schon ffast ja sind echt ein paar geile bilder mit dabei danke nochmal für die auskunft es is halt schwer die entscheidung da das bigi so eingefahren is mit mir habe heute erst schon wieder ein sprung von 2meter höhe und 10 meter weite geschaft leider ind flat aber das is halt ein bigi des steckt es weg 
ich bekomme des bike neu mit BMA für 2000 und denke wenn es mir ja net gafallen sollte kann ich es immer noch für den preis verkaufen da es ja fast 3000 neu kostet


----------



## bentiger_1991 (6. Oktober 2008)

mein flipper:


----------



## dt_runner84 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Nox-Freunde,

bin neu hier im Forum und danke erstmal im Nachgang Euch allen, die Ihr mir, wenn auch unwissend, geholfen habt, mein Bike zusammenzustellen und -bauen, da ich hier als Gastleser viel erfahren habe.

Und hier nun mein heute fertig gewordenes Satellite:











So, nun zu den technischen Daten 

Rahmen: Nox Satellite 19" melonengelb
Rahmenanbauteile: alle von NOX (Team Post, Quick Pin, Team Race Stem 100mm, Team Cap, Team XC Bar, Steuersatz), passt einfach am besten zum Rahmen
Gabel: RockShox Tora 302 U-Turn
Stopper: Magura Louise
Antrieb: komplett Shimano SLX
Laufräder mit Deore Naben, DT Swiss Speichen und Mavic 317 Disc Felge
Bereifung: Schwalbe Landcruiser 26" x 1,75

Gewicht: keine Ahnung, hab keine Wage, aber dürfte nicht so leicht sein (naja, bin bisher nur Stahlrahmen gefahren, also ist das trotzdem ein Fliegengewicht für mich, aber für die Leichtbaufans hier ists vmtl. n Eisenschwein). Ich schätze mal irgendwo zwischen 13-15 kg. Aber das Gewicht war für mich auch kein großes Argument. Ich habe eigentlich versucht so zu kaufen, dass ich lange lange lange und noch viel länger Freude an dem Fahrrad haben werde.

So, das wars von mir. Jetzt dürft ihr natürlich auch gerne Kommentare schreiben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Slow (11. Oktober 2008)

Hübsches Rad, vorallem nette Farbe.

Der Aufbau ist sicherlich sehr Zweckmäßig, aber optisch wären einpaar Änderungen schon schön. ;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## dt_runner84 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Simon,

ja, da hast Du sicher recht. Aber zum einem stand halt wie Du schon festgestellt hast die Zweckmäßigkeit im Vordergrund und naja, die Kohle ist auch erstmal alle. Mal sehen, was die Zeit noch bringt. Ich hätte gerne ne schwarze Bremsanlage und nicht silber wie jetzt und vlt hol ich mir irgendwann komplett schwarze Griffe und andere Pedale. Mehr würde mir dann optisch auch nicht einfallen. Hast Du evtl. an noch was anderes gedacht?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Marco!

Pedale und Griffe erwähntest du ja schon. Das hätte ich jetzt auch bemängelt. ;-)
Was mir dann noch einfällt: Bremsleitung kürzen (gut, wenn du dir eh eine andere Bremse kaufst, wobei ich die silberne Louise nicht als störend empfinde. ;-), dann diesen Plastikring von der Kurbel entfernen und der Sattel mag mir nicht so gefallen. 
Ansonsten sehen die Leuchtstreifen bei den Reifen mies aus. Also da würde ich auf Reifen ohne Streifen umsteigen.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## dt_runner84 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Simon,

danke für Deine Vorschläge. Mal sehen, also den vorderen Zug kann ich sicher noch kürzen und das werd ich auch noch tun. Hinten gehts eigentlich nicht mehr viel, will noch n bisschen Reserve haben - man weiß ja nie.
Neue Bremse steht erst mal nicht an - nur wenn mal viel Geld überflüssig sein sollte (also sowieso Utopie ;-) ) und der Plastikring, die Reflexreifen und der Sattel sind zugegebener Maßen wieder der Alltagstauglichkeit und Zweckmaßigkeit geschuldet und werden wohl auch bleiben - vorerst zumindest. Die Reifen sind übrigens super zum touren, rollen klasse auf Asphalt und "Feldweg" und auch noch flüsterleise und dank der Reflexstreifen muss ich keine "Katzenaugen" montieren. Ich will das Bike vielleicht STVO-tauglich machen und da find ich diese Streifen ne super Alternative zu diesen gelben Dingern, auch wenn das natürlich die Optik ziemlich versauen würde. Naja mal sehen wo's noch hingeht...

Aber trotzdem danke. Vielleicht mach ich mich mal demnächst ans Kürzen der vorderen Leitung.

Gute Nacht

Marco


----------



## mc882 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Eclipse slt mit folgender Ausstattung:

_ komplett XT
_ Fox F-Series RL 80mm
_ Crossride
_ Louise

Am Bike wird sich sicherlich noch das ein oder andere tun... 

Die erste Ausfahrt hat es schon hinter sich, ich bin begeistert.


----------



## OldenBiker (29. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

hier mal mein Flux ed 5.5.

Ist mehr auf Langstrecke aufgebaut. Gewicht ca. 14 kg








Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Shaze (29. Oktober 2008)

Mein Flipper!


----------



## Slow (30. Oktober 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> hier mal mein Flux ed 5.5.



Sehr geiles Rad! Der Rahmen sieht extrem schick aus!
Was mir persönlich nicht so gefällt, wenn ich das mal sagen darf, ist die weiße Stroker. 
Die Bereifung wird dem Fahrwerk zum teil aber nicht würdig, oder? ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Deleted 95328 (31. Oktober 2008)

also mein Flux 8.0 ist gerade gebrochen ,so als guter Start in den Winter


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Oktober 2008)

Slow schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad! Der Rahmen sieht extrem schick aus!
> Was mir persönlich nicht so gefällt, wenn ich das mal sagen darf, ist die weiße Stroker.
> Die Bereifung wird dem Fahrwerk zum teil aber nicht würdig, oder? ;-)



Das mit der Bereifung stimmt schon, allerdings fahre ich eher Marathons. Eigentlich habe ich mir das Flux auch nur gekauft, weil man mir mein ungefedertes Eclipse geklaut hat. Und das Flux war das einzige Bike, was bei meinem Händler stand und auch zu meiner Größe passte. 
Und ich muss sagen, war kein Fehlkauf. Das Bike fährt sich einfach genial.

Die Stroker in weiss passt wirklich nicht dazu. In 'leberwurstbraun' gefiel sie mir aber gar nicht und es war nur die weiße kurzfristig lieferbar (2 Monate nach dem Kauf hat man mir mal eben ein paar Teile vom Bike geklaut).

Will aber demnächt auch die Stroker Ace wechseln.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## jonibeck (31. Oktober 2008)

Marvgollum schrieb:


> also mein Flux 8.0 ist gerade gebrochen ,so als guter Start in den Winter



Und wo gebrochen?!


----------



## Dark Blue (11. November 2008)

Shorty2682 schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir sehr gut! Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (11. November 2008)

Der gelbe Rahmen wirkt auf mich auch sehr schön. =) Ist das denn ein Sattelite? Gitbs das denn in gelb? Dachte nur die Eclipse sind in Gelb verfügbar ...


----------



## Christian Back (11. November 2008)

Groudon schrieb:


> Der gelbe Rahmen wirkt auf mich auch sehr schön. =) Ist das denn ein Sattelite? Gitbs das denn in gelb? Dachte nur die Eclipse sind in Gelb verfügbar ...



Ich hab´ gerad noch einen gelben Eclipse in 21 Zoll im Keller hängen...


----------



## Dark Blue (11. November 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ich hab´ gerad noch einen gelben Eclipse in 21 Zoll im Keller hängen...



Was sind 21 Zoll bei Nox? L? 

Ich finde auf der HP nur S, M und L?


----------



## Slow (11. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Was sind 21 Zoll bei Nox? L?
> 
> Ich finde auf der HP nur S, M und L?



Jupp, 21" sind L. 
Ich habe einen 19", der ist M und dann gibts eben einen 17", der ist S.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Groudon (11. November 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ich hab´ gerad noch einen gelben Eclipse in 21 Zoll im Keller hängen...



Das es den gelben Rahmen bei der Eclipse-Serie gibt ist mir schon klar.  Jedoch steht auf dem oberen Bild mit dem gelben Bike "Satellite" auf dem Rahmen oder sind meine Augen schon so schlecht. Oo


----------



## Dark Blue (11. November 2008)

Slow schrieb:


> Jupp, 21" sind L.
> Ich habe einen 19", der ist M und dann gibts eben einen 17", der ist S.
> 
> Grüße,
> Simon



Thx!

Dann müsste das gelbe da oben ne M sein


----------



## Deleted 95328 (11. November 2008)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Und wo gebrochen?!



Hinterbau


----------



## Slow (12. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Dann müsste das gelbe da oben ne M sein



Puh, da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher. Schreib ihn doch einfach mal an.
Seidenn DU bist dir sicher. 

Grüße


----------



## flaxmo (7. Dezember 2008)

update...mein NOX steht zum Verkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (7. Dezember 2008)

Marvgollum schrieb:


> Hinterbau



Recht nah am Tretlager, an dem asymmetrischen Teil?!


----------



## keks'(: (11. Dezember 2008)

war der letzte bei bmo (muahah).. . versucht sehr günstig, jedoch effektiv aufzubauen.. . glaub das ist gelungen.. .


----------



## Christian Back (13. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal meine Melone...


P.S.
einen NOX- Eclipse in Melone und 21 "  habe ich im Keller liegen. Gut erhalten, wenig gefahren, leicht gebraucht. Wer mag...


----------



## Deleted 95328 (17. Dezember 2008)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Recht nah am Tretlager, an dem asymmetrischen Teil?!



ja da an ner Schweißnaat


----------



## jonibeck (19. Dezember 2008)

Marvgollum schrieb:


> ja da an ner Schweißnaat


Ist bei Nox bekannt und wird, soweit ich weiß, recht kulant gehandhabt. Reparatur sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Hast schon dort angerufen?!


----------



## MaR1o_B (23. Dezember 2008)

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-1292509/P1020686.JPG.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 95328 (23. Dezember 2008)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Ist bei Nox bekannt und wird, soweit ich weiß, recht kulant gehandhabt. Reparatur sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Hast schon dort angerufen?!



hab schon den neuen Rahmen


----------



## jonibeck (23. Dezember 2008)

nen komplett neuen oder nen reparierten? Musstest irgendwas zahlen?!


----------



## SingleLight (29. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Nox, 21", geht wie ich finde ganz gut ab













Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thomas64 (31. Dezember 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Das mit der Bereifung stimmt schon, allerdings fahre ich eher Marathons. Eigentlich habe ich mir das Flux auch nur gekauft, weil man mir mein ungefedertes Eclipse geklaut hat. Und das Flux war das einzige Bike, was bei meinem Händler stand und auch zu meiner Größe passte.
> Und ich muss sagen, war kein Fehlkauf. Das Bike fährt sich einfach genial.
> 
> Die Stroker in weiss passt wirklich nicht dazu. In 'leberwurstbraun' gefiel sie mir aber gar nicht und es war nur die weiße kurzfristig lieferbar (2 Monate nach dem Kauf hat man mir mal eben ein paar Teile vom Bike geklaut).
> ...


Hi, jetzt muss ich doch mal schreiben. Wenn ich mir das Rad so ansehe wäre es besser gewesen du hättest mal nen größeren Rahmen Probe fahren können. Mir scheint das der Rahmen zu klein ist. Der sieht aus wie ne "M". Schön kompakt und steif fürs Gelände. Aber fürs Touren? Ich weiß nicht. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze sehe und die Länge vom Lenkervorbau. Ich würde mal vermuten das du mindesten 1,80 locker übersteigst. Da denke ich ein größerer Rahmen "L" (54cm) wäre da bequemer. Mit der Bremse hast du recht. Die past optisch absolut nicht. Nur wozu brauchst du die 4-Kolbenbremse. Oder ist meine Vermutung mit der Größe richtig? Nimm besser ne Jucy seven von Avid. Preis Leistung ist TOP und in der werkstatt zum Service bei mir am liebsten gesehen.
Wenn ich fragen darf. Was hast du bezahlt für alles?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Januar 2009)

Thomas64 schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt muss ich doch mal schreiben. Wenn ich mir das Rad so ansehe wäre es besser gewesen du hättest mal nen größeren Rahmen Probe fahren können. Mir scheint das der Rahmen zu klein ist. Der sieht aus wie ne "M". Schön kompakt und steif fürs Gelände. Aber fürs Touren? Ich weiß nicht. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze sehe und die Länge vom Lenkervorbau. Ich würde mal vermuten das du mindesten 1,80 locker übersteigst. Da denke ich ein größerer Rahmen "L" (54cm) wäre da bequemer. Mit der Bremse hast du recht. Die past optisch absolut nicht. Nur wozu brauchst du die 4-Kolbenbremse. Oder ist meine Vermutung mit der Größe richtig? Nimm besser ne Jucy seven von Avid. Preis Leistung ist TOP und in der werkstatt zum Service bei mir am liebsten gesehen.
> Wenn ich fragen darf. Was hast du bezahlt für alles?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas,

bei der Rahmengröße muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Mein Rahmen hat Größe L, aber nur ein 50 cm Sitzrohr. Dadurch wirkt das Bike eher klein. Dafür hat er ein sehr langes Oberrohr (635 mm). Bei meinen 2m größe ist das schon notwendig.

Bremsentechnisch bevorzuge ich sehr bissige Bremsen. Und die Ace ist sehr bissig. Und bei guten 100 kg Gewicht auch teilweise notwendig.
Serienmässig war 'ne Juicy Seven drauf, aber war mir zu lasch. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, das die Juicy 'ne schlechte Bremse ist. 

Was hat der Spass gekostet?
Serienmässige Aussstattung: knappe 3600 Euronen

Da sich aber jemand ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Gabel, Bremse, Vorbau-Lenker mit allem Geraffel dran und die Laufräder unberechteigter Weise ''ausgeliehen'' hat, hat mich der Spass ca. 5000 Euronen gekostet. Allerdings ist nur noch die Gabel als Serienteil gekauft worden.
Laufräder, Bremse Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze sind nnicht mehr Serie.
Mit seinen 14,5 kg komme ich sehr gut zurecht, ist auf Single-Trails wendig und macht einfach richtig Laune.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Thomas64 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
danke für deine Offenheit. Es ist erstaunlich wie teuer man so ein NOX gestallten kann. Der Grund weshalb ich geschrieben habe ist nicht ganz uneigennützig gewesen.  Ich habe mir auch diesen Rahmen gekauft und schick mit XTR, Carbonkurbel, DT-Swiss Laufräder und Jucy-Seven ausgestattet. Da mein Rahmen Größe "L" 54cm ist, ist er leider für mich zu groß. Hättest du jetzt gesagt das größer für dich wohl besser währe hatte ich dir einen Tausch vorgeschlagen. Nun ja. Ich hoffe du nimmst mir meine Neugier nicht übel.
Also dann ne schöne Saison 2009 und immer genug Luft in den Reifen.
Thomas


----------



## Thomas64 (1. Januar 2009)

Was willst du haben? Wie ist es ausgestattet?
Grüße Thomas


----------



## OldenBiker (2. Januar 2009)

Thomas64 schrieb:


> Was willst du haben? Wie ist es ausgestattet?
> Grüße Thomas



Austattung kannst Du hier sehen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du ein Flux 4.5 hast. Da ist der Rahmen bei Größe L 54 cm.
Ich fahre ein Flux 5.5. Da dies ein Enduro ist, ist bei gleicher Größe das Sitzrohr etwas kürzer. Ha t allerdings auch ein wenig mehr Federweg (vorne 140 mm - hinten 150mm).

Auch Dir im neuen Jahr pralle Reifen und viel Spass beim biken. Vielleicht färht man sich ja mal übern Weg.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Thomas64 (2. Januar 2009)

wenn ich mal ganz genau nachsehe. Du kennst dich aus! Hätte ich mich ja glatt über zuviel Federweg geärgert.
Na dann noch ne schöne Saison.
Thomas


----------



## crocodile (2. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich endlich anständige Fotos mit der aktuellen Ausstattung habe stell ich hier auch mal ein Foto rein 
Werd mich aber nochmal wegen Griffen umschaun müssen, die Nox sind doch ziemlich hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas64 (3. Januar 2009)

crocodile schrieb:


> Nachdem ich endlich anständige Fotos mit der aktuellen Ausstattung habe stell ich hier auch mal ein Foto rein
> Werd mich aber nochmal wegen Griffen umschaun müssen, die Nox sind doch ziemlich hart


Schau dich lieber nach Handschuhen um mit gepolsterter Handfläche. Ist angenehmer bei Stürzen. Die weicheren Griffe bleiben dabei am Rad und nützen dann auch nichts mehr. :grins:
Hast du die Gabel und die anderen Teile gepulvernt lassen oder lackiert?
Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar gelbe Kleckse an anderen Stellen des Rades. Das sieht sonst auf dem Foto sonst so aus als würdest du Werbung für die gelben Teile machen und alles Andere dezent ausblenden.


----------



## Freehd (3. Januar 2009)

Mein NOX Flux FR 6.5











Komponent	Hersteller	Ausführung / Model	Gewicht (g)

Rahmen	        NOX	Flux FR 6.5	                3580
Dämpfer	        Manitou	Evolver ISX-4	467
Steuersatz	        Acros		                        200
Federgabel	        Marzocchi	55 ATA2	        2435
Bremsen Avid	Juicy Five	                850
Schaltwerk  	Shimano	XT RD-772 SGS	229
Schalthebel 	Shimano	XT	                260
Umwerfer	        Shimano	XT	                160
Kassette	        SRAM	        PG990	        380
Kette	                Shimano	XT	                283
Kurbel	        Shimano	XT FC-M770	853
Innenlager	        Shimano	XT FC-M770	
Laufrad vorne	Mavic	Crossline 2009	        965
Laufrad hinten	Mavic	Crossline 2009	       1080
Vorbau	        Syntace	Superforce 60mm	144
Lenker	        Syntace	Vector DH	        271
Griffe	Spank	Lock On	                        108
Sattelstütze	NOX	Fat Post	                298
Sattel	        Selle Italia	NT-1	                309
Schnellspanner	 -	        Standard schwarz	  60
Pedale	        NC-17	Standard schwarz	 549
Reifen Schwalbe	Nobby Nic 2,4     1270
Schläuche Continental	  Standard	         360
Kleinteile		Spacer, Züge, Hüllen	         100

Gewicht gesamt = 15211 (fast alles Herstellerangaben, noch nicht selbst gewogen)

Bremse, Sattelstütze, Griffe und Pedale sollen noch geändert werden

Lg


----------



## crocodile (3. Januar 2009)

> Schau dich lieber nach Handschuhen um mit gepolsterter Handfläche. Ist angenehmer bei Stürzen. Die weicheren Griffe bleiben dabei am Rad und nützen dann auch nichts mehr. :grins:
> Hast du die Gabel und die anderen Teile gepulvernt lassen oder lackiert?
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar gelbe Kleckse an anderen Stellen des Rades. Das sieht sonst auf dem Foto sonst so aus als würdest du Werbung für die gelben Teile machen und alles Andere dezent ausblenden.



Wollt nich schon wieder neue Handschuhe kaufen... aber mit den Griffen wärs ja auch nicht anders 

Alles selbst lackiert ) Mal schaun ob ich die Felgen auch noch lackiere. Die BMA wird aber auf jeden Fall noch dran glauben müssen und auch gelb werden*g*


----------



## degoe (3. Januar 2009)

so mein "dienstwagen" fur 2009 bis der typhoon kommt.


----------



## OldenBiker (3. Januar 2009)

crocodile schrieb:


> Wollt nich schon wieder neue Handschuhe kaufen... aber mit den Griffen wärs ja auch nicht anders



Hol' Dir doch die Griffe von Ergon. Sind weicher als die NOX, aber fest genug, um das Bike unter Kontrolle zu haben. Sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber sehr gut zu fahren.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## kleiner Andi (6. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein "kleines Schwarzes". Ja, auch wir Männer können sowas haben  
So gern ich es mag, verkaufe ich es dennoch aufgrund viel zu seltener Nutzung.





Gruss Andi


----------



## Deleted 95328 (6. Januar 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> nen komplett neuen oder nen reparierten? Musstest irgendwas zahlen?!



das eine Teil von der Schwinge haben sie ersetzt, kostenlos 
und sie haben mir gleich die bessern Schrauben für den Hinterbau mitgeliefert...


----------



## Deleted 95328 (6. Januar 2009)

degoe schrieb:


> so mein "dienstwagen" fur 2009 bis der typhoon kommt.



nicht schlecht , ich hab noch nie jemand ein Typhoon fahren sehen ,musst dann berichten wie es sich fahren lässt ;-)


----------



## degoe (6. Januar 2009)

es gab mal ein prototype,aber da haben sie noch einige problemen gehabt. wenn jetzt alles passt sollte der typhoon ab frühling/sommer 2009 zu kaufen sein. Sobalt wir/ich ihm habe und gefahren bin sag ich euch wie er so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (8. Januar 2009)

So, im Kontrast zu den Bombern mal wieder was Filigranes. ;-)






Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## keks'(: (8. Januar 2009)

kommen nur noch racing ralphs drauf, dann fertig


----------



## kleiner Andi (9. Januar 2009)

Mir gefallen diese schlichten Nox-Dinger verdammt gut 
Darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen?


----------



## Hemme (10. Januar 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> So, im Kontrast zu den Bombern mal wieder was Filigranes. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Aufbau, vor allem die (wenigen) goldenen Schrauben sind super!


----------



## Slow (10. Januar 2009)

An keks':

Sind das XT 08 Scheibenbremsen? Sehen ganz gut aus, finde ich.
Taugen die was und sind die halbwechs leicht?


An Hemme:

Vielen Dank fürs Lob! Die goldenen Schrauben kamen mit den Maxxis Reifen (gelber Schriftzug) irgendwie besser zu Geltung. Aber so siehts schon auch gut aus. 

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## keks'(: (10. Januar 2009)

taugen ka, konnte noch nicht testen, gewicht ist denke ich in ordnung, also von den bremsen beim rad bin ich mir nicht so sicher.. . xD

die hintere bin ich vorher beim streeten gefahren, da war sie gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (13. Januar 2009)

@Hemme:
Wie passt das Gold zur Melone der Schrift ?


----------



## Thomas64 (14. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein NOX. Nur das Nötigste dran und immer noch Reserven zum Gewicht sparen. Der Hintergrund ist leider schlecht.


----------



## mucho (14. Januar 2009)

wenn du pedale für unnötig hälst


----------



## Hemme (14. Januar 2009)

FeierFox schrieb:


> @Hemme:
> Wie passt das Gold zur Melone der Schrift ?



Auf dem Bild sieht die Farbe ziemlich gleich aus. Must mal 'Slow' fragen wie es in echt aussieht.


----------



## Thomas64 (15. Januar 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> wenn du pedale für unnötig hälst


Bin mir noch nicht sicher was ich will. Auf alle fälle sollen die Dinger auch leicht sein.


----------



## bokimava (21. Januar 2009)

hallo

cih habe eine Frage:

Ich bin 179 groß
Möchte mir einen Nox Satellite Rahmen zulegen und kann den günstig ind en Größen 53cm und 43 cm bekommen.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich möchte schon sportlich fahren.

Danke

Boki


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Januar 2009)

bokimava schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> cih habe eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hi bokimava,

wenn Du sportlich fahren willst, würde ich an deiner Stelle eher zum großen Rahmen greifen. Könnte aber sein, das Dir der Rahmen zu lang ist.
Hier mal ein paar technische Daten:

Größe S (43cm): Oberrohr (waagerecht): 57,5 cm

Größe L (53 cm): Oberrohr (waagerecht): 61,5 cm



Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Thomas64 (21. Januar 2009)

Was ist günstig? Bei mir kannst du auch einen M Rahmen bekommen und da auch noch die Farbe wählen. schwarz o. weiß


----------



## bokimava (21. Januar 2009)

Na dann frag ich mal anders: Wie groß seitz ihr und welche Rahmengröße habt ihr?


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich fahr' 'n Flux 5.5 ed.

Rahmengröße L (50 cm Sitzrohr), Oberohr 63,5 cm.

Körpergröße: 2 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (21. Januar 2009)

Nox Eclipse 19 Zoll
Nox Airbase 62cm

1,94m 96'er Schrittlänge


----------



## SingleLight (22. Januar 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Nox Eclipse 19 Zoll


 Uff, ich bin 1,91 und ich habe ein 21er (L). Da denke ich ab und an der Rahmen könnte doch noch 1 cm länger sein. Aber pass auch so.





Gruß
Christian


----------



## Exekuhtot (22. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte was spritziges mit guter kontrollierbarkeit bergab, deshalb habe ich zum 19'er gegriffen. Hatte nie Probleme damit. Für längere Touren würde ich auch eher einen 21'er nehmen.

MFG


Philipp


----------



## Hemme (22. Januar 2009)

bokimava schrieb:


> Na dann frag ich mal anders: Wie groß seitz ihr und welche Rahmengröße habt ihr?



1,75 m groß, 82cm Schrittlänge --> Eclipse in 17 Zoll passt perfekt!


----------



## Captain S (23. Januar 2009)

1,86, 86er SL, Eclipse in 19"


----------



## NightRacer (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte das Eclipse SLT in Gr. M bei 179cm und 86cm Schrittlänge.


mfg

Michael


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Januar 2009)

19 Zoll 1,89m


----------



## Xerre (31. Januar 2009)

mein Nox Flux HC 2008 (noch nicht ganz fertig)

und Airborne fcs


----------



## keks'(: (2. Februar 2009)

S, 17", 1,75m

fertig xD ... jeze mit 717er und rrs .. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_ltd_race (6. Februar 2009)

hoi,
ich will mir demnächst ein airborne fcs team kaufen kann mir jemand sagn wie sich das ding so fährt? habe nämlich keinen nox händler in der nähe =( und kann mir jemand sagen wie die avid juicy 3 sind? fahre grad die formula oro k18 und hätte gern nen vergleich wenns möglich wär 

danke für die antworten ;D


----------



## Padde131 (13. Februar 2009)

Nox Crossfire im Aufbau. 
Rahmen: Nox Crossfire 
Gabel: Nox Carbon 
Steuersatz: Keil rot elox. 
Vorbau: XLC Pro wet white 
Lenker: CLX Carbon Composite 
STI Schalt/Bremshebel: Campagnolo Veloce 
Schaltwer, Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette: Campgnolo Veloce 
Laufradsatz: Wheelsbike WB 1000 
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 
Kurbel: FSA Pro Carbon 
Tretlager: FSA Platinum Pro Titan 
Sattelstütze XLC Carbon 
Sattel: Selle Monte Grappa Blade RS 
Lenkerband Weiß 
Bremsen: XLC Mini-V 
Pedale: Crancbrothers Eggbeater


----------



## jonibeck (14. Februar 2009)

Padde, putzt du gerne?


----------



## Padde131 (14. Februar 2009)

klar


----------



## jonibeck (14. Februar 2009)

Darfst mal vorbeikommen


----------



## Padde131 (14. Februar 2009)

nene muss nicht sein  reicht schon bei meinen rädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bentiger_1991 (14. Februar 2009)

kommt nur noch ne manitou gold label dran, sonst ändere ich wohl nix mehr.

ist ein nox fly vcs 24".


----------



## dhridernox (15. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike. 

Das weisse Crossfire ist übrigens überaus stylisch


----------



## Padde131 (15. Februar 2009)

Danke! 
N Startrack werd ich irgendwann wohl auch hoffentlich nochmal meine eigen nennen können! 

War Gestern bei schönem Wetter im Schnee


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

Schöner Aufbau. Welche Gabel hast du da? Und der LRS sagt mir auch nix.


----------



## Padde131 (16. Februar 2009)

Gabel ist die Nox Carbon.
Laufradsatz ist ein Wheelsbike WB1000. Werden dort handgespeicht von jemanden, der damals für Campagnolo eingespeicht hat. 

http://www.wheelsbike.de/wb1000.htm

Bauen im allgemeinen sehr schöne Laufräder (und gibt nur wenige die die Laufräder vertreiben und sind halt recht unbekannt)


----------



## Christian Back (16. Februar 2009)

Padde131 schrieb:


> Gabel ist die Nox Carbon.
> Laufradsatz ist ein Wheelsbike WB1000. Werden dort handgespeicht von jemanden, der damals für Campagnolo eingespeicht hat.
> 
> http://www.wheelsbike.de/wb1000.htm
> ...



Dann solltest du sparen und die hier http://www.wheelsbike.de/wb2000slw.htm doch noch ordern... 
Ansonsten hat NOX durch die neuen Decals deutlich gewonnen. Grenzt in der CX- Szene schon fast an Wagemut, ein NOX zu fahren !


----------



## Padde131 (16. Februar 2009)

die wb2000 superlite werden in 2 monaten für meinen renner geordert  
der hats abspecken erstmal nötiger


----------



## Slash_93 (18. Februar 2009)

Ich bekomm demnächst mein HC 8.0 mit Dhx 5 Air und Totem =)


----------



## GT-Man (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute, nach langer GT-Sammlerei hat sich nun ein NOX Crossfire 1 in meine Sammlung gemischt. Den neuen Rahmen hatte ich inkl. NOX Gabel und Steuersatz für 99 Euro erstanden und mittlerweile fast fertig aufgebaut.





Hier also der geplante Aufbau:
NOX Crossfire 1 mit NOX Straight Fork, Xero Lite Laufräder mit Conti Cyclocross Race Reifen, Ritchey WCS (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze), Salsa Froglegs, Flite, Shimano 105 (STI, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk), Stronglight Speedlight Kurbel und XLC V-Brakes.


----------



## spikychris (23. Februar 2009)

meiiiins... =)







hoffe es gefällt.

Nox Airborne VCS
Mavic Deemax
Avid Juicy 7
Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker, Vorbau und Kurbel.
Nox Sattel und Stange.
Crank Brothers 5050x
Rock Shox Pike 426
Syncros LocOn Griffe
Mr Dirt Gizmo Kettenführung
Sram X9


joa also mir gefällt es, auch wenn es Tonnen wiegt. Aber für meinen Leichtbauwahn hab ich noch ein anderes Rad..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas64 (23. Februar 2009)

Die V-Brake past nicht. Die Übersetzung der STI's ist anders als bei modernen (V-Brake) MTB Bremsen. Da brauchst du ne Cantilever-Bremse. Oder einen Übersetzer für V-Brake.


----------



## Padde131 (23. Februar 2009)

wenn er die mini-v's von xlc nimmt passt es. nur normale v-brakes halt nicht


----------



## Thomas64 (24. Februar 2009)

Padde131 schrieb:


> wenn er die mini-v's von xlc nimmt passt es. nur normale v-brakes halt nicht


Is mir neu. Danke für den Tip.
Thomas


----------



## GT-Man (24. Februar 2009)

Padde131 schrieb:


> wenn er die mini-v's von xlc nimmt passt es. nur normale v-brakes halt nicht



Rischtisch! Es sind Mini-V-Brakes.  Außerder ist am Crossfirerahmen kein Bremszuggegenhalter und die NOX-Adapterlösung sieht einfach furchtbar aus.


----------



## Thomas64 (24. Februar 2009)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Rischtisch! Es sind Mini-V-Brakes.  Außerder ist am Crossfirerahmen kein Bremszuggegenhalter und die NOX-Adapterlösung sieht einfach furchtbar aus.


Das mit dem Aussehen ist wohl Geschmackssache. Bei meinem Crossfire sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## GT-Man (25. Februar 2009)

Thomas64 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Aussehen ist wohl Geschmackssache. Bei meinem Crossfire sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus.



Eine Zugführung, die bis hoch zur Sattelklemmung geht, finde ich persönlich nicht so schick - aber jedem das seine. Es ist nur schade, dass das Crossfire nie wirklich dafür ausgelegt war, Cantis zu verbauen. Daher haben sie einen im Rahmen integrierten Gegenhalter anscheinend gar nicht erst verbaut und eher eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme verbaut (welche ich wiederum unsinnig finde).

Beim Crossbike-Test in der Tour 11/09 (auch http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=5584) haben alle Crosser einen Gegenhalter im Rahmen - sogar am Müsing Crozzroad Lite (an dem übrigens auch Mini V-Brakes verbaut sind).


----------



## Stengel (27. Februar 2009)

Mein Flux HC 8.0 






















Warte im mom auf Lieferung von Steuersatz, Vorbau , Lenker und Laufräder


----------



## Slow (28. Februar 2009)

Und der krasse Gegensatz. ;-)


----------



## Hemme (28. Februar 2009)

Wow, sieht jetzt noch besser aus
Lass mich raten Kurbel und Sattelstütze sind neu, evtl. auch die Marta?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Das sieht sehr stimmig aus. Was ist denn das für eine Kurbel?
Und kein SCHRAMM am Bike,


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. März 2009)

Kurbel dürfte eine Aerozine sein.


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Kurbel dürfte eine Aerozine sein.



Dein NOX is´ wech ? 
Mit den Parts, da freut sich einer gezz abba...
Vielleicht baue ich meines doch nochmal auf. Leider schlägt die Kurbel gern bei Vollgas an die Kettenstreben, die, wie ich finde leicht dicklich sind.


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. März 2009)

Jupp meins ist schon was länger weg.(Ich hoffe noch immer den Dieb zu erwischen)

Ich überlege aber ein Replica zu bauen. Das Teil hat einfach Laune ohne Ende gemacht.


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

du hattest das Kettenstrebenproblem wohl nicht? Tritt offensichtlich nur bei den "konventionellen" Kurbeln mit Patronenlager auf. Die neuen bauen breiter.


----------



## GT-Man (1. März 2009)

So, endlich fertig aufgebaut. Nicht wegen der Pedale wundern, das Crossfire muss erst ein paarmal als Alltagsbike für den Weg ins Büro herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (1. März 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> Lass mich raten Kurbel und Sattelstütze sind neu, evtl. auch die Marta?



Ja, genau! Und die Schnellspanner. ;-)

Und ja, Kurbel ist eine Aerozine X-12 FX. Ich glaube das ist die mit Stahlwelle.

Mit Shimano LX und der Aerozine gibts überhaupt keine Probleme an der Kettenstrebe. 

Vielen Dank für eure netten Kommentare! 

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

@ GT Man:  
Ich schieß´ meine mal hinterher...:



Es wollte auch mal getragen werden, nachdem das Schaltwerk das Hinterrad geschrottet hatte: 



Update: daher jetzt mit Veltec Volare. 



Downdate: hängt jetzt als Rahmen im Keller, aus oben genanntem Grund.


----------



## GT-Man (3. März 2009)

Schicke Bikes!  Jetzt sehe ich wenigstens mal, wie die Zugführung mit Cantis hinten aussieht.


----------



## Christian Back (3. März 2009)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Schicke Bikes!  Jetzt sehe ich wenigstens mal, wie die Zugführung mit Cantis hinten aussieht.



Hier



siehst du es von der anderen Seite. Mittlerweile ist der Bogen etwas größer gelegt, was die Dosierbarkeit deutlich verbessert hat.
P.S.
Minniwies sind für mich am Crosser eher ein Kompromiss. Nach einigem Tüfteln funktionieren die TRP- Cantis gleichwertig.
Aber, das muß jeder selbst entscheiden; ein Bremsenfred soll das hier nimmer werden.


----------



## Crash Martines (4. März 2009)

schick schick was es alles so von Nox gibt!! Hier mal ein älteres Foto von meinem:


----------



## Weedstar88 (5. März 2009)

hier mal meins. lenker+vorbau werden noch gegen was schwarzes getauscht


----------



## Deleted 95328 (9. März 2009)

@ Stengel 
was wiegt dein Flux ?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (10. März 2009)

wenn ich mein NOX endlich mal habe werde ich auch ein Foto von meinem
Traumbike einstellen. Hoffe es dauert nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## Xerre (17. März 2009)

so nun isses komplett
teile
2008er NoxFlucHC8.0 Rahmen
2005er Marzocchi 888 RC
2008er RockShox Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer
RaceFace Diabolus Kurbel&Innenlager
RaceFace Diabolus Vorbau
e-thriteen Kettenführung
2009er Shimano Saint Schaltung 
Kassette Shimano HG80
Lenker NS Bikes Habanero & Oury lock on griffe
Bremsen Hope Tech V2 203mm
HR Nabe Nox
VR Nabe Marzocchi
Felgen Spank Stiffy
Sattelstütze Ritchey Comp
Sattel Funn


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. März 2009)

Hallo
hab heut mein letztes Jahr zusammengeschraubtes nox satellite in Betrieb genommen



soll ein zuverlässiges, stabiles Alltagsbike sein
und wiegt stolze 12,2kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2009)

sooo
nun ist der  Nox Startrack DH 9.5  Rahmen
wieder voll einsatzbereit.

*kompl.neue + hochwertige lager
*neu gepulvert in schwarz-    "silberglitter" aufkl. unter der klarpulverung.
*MZ Gabel  neu gepulvert in schwarz-"silberglitter"
*neue reduzierhülse 1,5 auf 1,18tel die auch die ovalisierung unten im steuerrohr ausgleicht.

war ne menge  arbeit ,- aber der aufwand hat sich gelohnt...

der rest ist peanutz.











das bike ist/wird  für meinen kumpel waldfee453


----------



## Xerre (23. März 2009)

Sieht richtig geil aus der Startrack Rahmen


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2009)

Xerre schrieb:


> Sieht richtig geil aus der Startrack Rahmen



DANKE !  

 wobei die schrift "eigentlich" gold nuggat ist,-also deutlich dunkler.


----------



## Slash_93 (23. März 2009)

An dem Satelite ist ne Gustav dran, die wär mir sogar zu fett für meinen Freerider


----------



## Deleted 95328 (23. März 2009)

mir persönlich gefällt die Schrift überhauptnicht ...sorry aber is denk ich mal Geschmackssache ...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. März 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> An dem Satelite ist ne Gustav dran, die wär mir sogar zu fett für meinen Freerider



wenn du das weiße von mir meinst, irrst du;
da is 'ne alte 4 Kolben XT dran


----------



## NoxBikes (24. März 2009)

Moin ihr Nox Kollegen Bin gerade frisch Papa eines Nox Flux HC 8.0 geworden.Bin selbst 1,93 m groß und hab mir den Rahmen in Large bestellt.Muss sagen ich hab nix auszusetzen.Selbst mit meiner Körpergröße lässt es sich super fahren.Bilder kommen die Tage.Wenn jemand von euch im Raum Köln/Bonn wohnt und lust auf DH und FR hat, bitte bei mir melden.Suche ganz dringend ein paar "Leidensgenossen" fürs Wochenende


----------



## Slash_93 (24. März 2009)

Bilder her!


----------



## keks'(: (24. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (24. März 2009)

@ KHUJAND 
klasse Lackierung und Schriftzug. Fast zu schade zum fahren

@ keks
cooler Aufbau. Sieht aus als würde was fehlen, ist aber alles dran. Klasse
Schwarze Kurbel und schwarze Klickies wären noch klasse.


----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)




----------



## Slash_93 (27. März 2009)

Geile Kiste


----------



## kachell (29. März 2009)

Hallo!Hier mal mein Neuzugang.


----------



## kachell (29. März 2009)

So,nun ein wenig grösser.


----------



## keks'(: (29. März 2009)

die reifen sind nicht die glückliste wahl, der durchschlagsschutz ist gleich null, bin ich am großen kinderrad gefahren und weiss es aus eigener erfahrung.. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (29. März 2009)

an keks': Klickies drauf und du kannst jeden Rennradfahrer damit zersägen. ;-))

an brndch: Für das Geld ein recht schickes Gerät. Leider hat Nox anscheinend alle neue Rahmen, mit diesen unfassbar hässlichen Aufklebern verschandelt. :-(

an kachell: Mach schnell das schwarze Ufo von deiner Nabe. ;-))
Und Spacerturm weg, Sattelstütze-Sattelkombi trifft zumindestens auch nicht meinen Geschmack. ;-) Ansonsten schick!
Und danke fürs Bild, jetzt sehe ich, dass die Reba optisch doch deutlich besser ans Eclipse passt, als die sonst schöne R7. 

Alles meine Meinung, nichts für ungut!

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## brndch (29. März 2009)

an brndch: Für das Geld ein recht schickes Gerät. Leider hat Nox anscheinend alle neue Rahmen, mit diesen unfassbar hässlichen Aufklebern verschandelt. :-(

Die Aufkleber sind nicht mit Klarlack überzogen und lassen sich ganz einfach abziehen!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. März 2009)

@slow, mir gefallen die neuen Aufkleber. Die alten find ich eher langweilig.
Aber wie du schon sagtest jeder hat seinen Geschmack. Nix für ungut.


----------



## kachell (29. März 2009)

an Slow:Na klar passt die Reba optisch besser.Aber dir R7 gab es bei Stadler für 230 Euro.Preis-Leistungsmässig die bessere Wahl.Gruss Christian


----------



## Slow (29. März 2009)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Die alten find ich eher langweilig.



Langweilig sind die schon, aber nicht hässlich. ;-))

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## ONE78 (15. April 2009)

tach,
jetzt auch mal meins.


----------



## NoxBikes (16. April 2009)

soooo....nach all der Zeit auch mal mein Schmuckstück^^


----------



## silberwald (17. April 2009)

Dann auch mal meins (seit einer Woche)...


----------



## Laktathunter (22. April 2009)

jnj


----------



## Laktathunter (22. April 2009)

Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBenDevil (23. April 2009)

War bevor ich mir mein Nucleon TST Evo gekauft habe am überlegen ob ich mir ein Nox Typhoon kaufen soll.Aber jetzt wo ich sehe wie ein Nox fertig aussieht bereue ich es nicht.Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich die Rahmen sind ja unnormal hässlich
Es lebe Nicolai


----------



## Laktathunter (23. April 2009)

Hier mein Bike


----------



## Laktathunter (23. April 2009)




----------



## SingleLight (25. April 2009)

Nach ein paar Updates nun fertig.





Gruß
Christian


----------



## DMSO (26. April 2009)

Liebe Flux HC 8.0-Besitzer,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken den Rahmen mit einer Hammerschmidt und Luftdämpfer aufzubauen, um ein handlichen Freerider zu erhalten, mit dem ich auch mal bis zum nächsten Spot radeln kann. Könnt Ihr mal ein wenig über die Fahreigenschaften, das Gewicht und die Größe Eure Räder berichten? 

Vieln Dank im Voraus


----------



## bunsi (27. April 2009)




----------



## Groudon (27. April 2009)

oO mit wieviel Federweg fährst du das Nox Eclipse??? Und ist es echt nur für Gabeln mit Einbauhähe von um die 460mm freigegeben oO


----------



## bunsi (27. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> oO mit wieviel Federweg fährst du das Nox Eclipse??? Und ist es echt nur für Gabeln mit Einbauhähe von um die 460mm freigegeben oO



100mm R7, kleinste Rahmengrösse.


----------



## Slow (27. April 2009)

schicke Melone. ;-)

Ohne Kettenstrebenschutz? Oder wird der noch drangebaut?
Und gibts noch mehr Bilder von dem Rad? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich eine R7 in dem Rahmen macht.

Schön so viele Eclipse hier zu sehen. 

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunsi (27. April 2009)

Der war noch abgebaut nach der komplettreinigung. Kann gerne noch mehr Bilder machen wenn sie wieder zu Hause ist. Steht gerade beim Kumpel wegen Kurbelproblemen.


----------



## Crash Martines (27. April 2009)

So Leute denke da passt mein Bike auch ganz gut rein. Hab auch erst überlegt ne Melone zu nehmen...aber ist dann doch ein weißes geworden =))




Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MEGATEC (28. April 2009)

Crash Martines + bunsi : welche Rahmengrößen habt ihr und wieviel wiegen Eure Bikes ??


----------



## bunsi (28. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Crash Martines + bunsi : welche Rahmengrößen habt ihr und wieviel wiegen Eure Bikes ??



Die Melone ist "S" also 17".


----------



## MEGATEC (28. April 2009)

bunsi schrieb:


> Die Melone ist "S" also 17".



DANKE !
Und das Gewicht ????


----------



## bunsi (28. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> DANKE !
> Und das Gewicht ????



10kg, mit Speedneedle war sie knapp drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (28. April 2009)

wisst ihr wo man den NOX Eclipse noch herbekommt außer über NOX selbst und bike-mailorder.de ??? überlege mir eventuell eins in gelb mit ner Odur aufzubauen ^^ und wollte daher fragen, welche bezugsquellen ihr da so habt


----------



## Crash Martines (29. April 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Crash Martines + bunsi : welche Rahmengrößen habt ihr und wieviel wiegen Eure Bikes ??



Meins ist Rahmengröße 19" und wiegt genau 9,9 kg. Es kommen noch neue Laufräder ran, dann sind nochmal 400g weg.

Meine Bezugsquelle war Ebay, da hatte ich Glück und habe nen neuen Rahmen ersteigern können.


----------



## Hemme (29. April 2009)

Schöne Eclipses hier



Slow schrieb:


> schicke Melone. ;-)
> 
> ... Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich eine R7 in dem Rahmen macht.
> 
> ...



In meinem Fotoalbum ist ein 17er Eclipse mit ner 80er R7.


----------



## Slow (29. April 2009)

Hemme schrieb:


> In meinem Fotoalbum ist ein 17er Eclipse mit ner 80er R7.



Jou, danke!  Ich bin hin- und hergerissen... Mal schauen, was draus wird. ;-) 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## tvaellen (1. Mai 2009)

Erste Bilder von meinem zukünftigen Crosser.
Basis ist der frühere Crossfire 2 Rahmen von Nox, den es leider nicht mehr gibt, und eine Vollkarbon Cross-Gabel (vermutlich Kuota Mud, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher). Den Rahmen habe ich günstig als Auslaufmodell erstanden, er kostete mich nur etwas mehr als der Crossfire 1 (ohne Carbonhinterbau), die Gabel lag bei einem Bekannten im Keller rum. 

Die vorgesehenen Anbauteile sollen weitgehend aus der Grabbelkiste kommen. Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker werden vermutlich Ritchey pro bzw. Comp.

Der Laufradsatz auf dem Bild sollen die "Schönwetter" Laufräder für Asphaltstrecken werden. Zumindest mit der Mavic Open Pro am Vorderrad würde ich mich nicht ins Gelände trauen. Daneben habe ich noch einen "Schwerlast-LRS" mit Rigida irgendwas Felgen (Gewicht locker 2 kg), den ich fürs Geländefahren nutzen will. 

Als erstes kommen jetzt Steuerlager und Innenlager rein, das lasse ich im Shop machen. Danach will ich selbst ein bisschen basteln. Schaltung, Bremsen und Anbauteile müsste ich auch selbst hinbekommen, zumal ich keinen Zeitdruck habe.

Hier noch 3 Bilder, im Album sind noch ein paar mehr.
an Ende soll es dann in etwa aussehen wie bei diesem Nox eines Bekannten von mir
m.E. ein sehr schönes Rad 
http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=4792&g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## bentiger_1991 (1. Mai 2009)

nox fly vcs 24" :


----------



## IbinäMontebiker (11. Mai 2009)

Tag,

na dann will ich mal die Endlosschlange mit den Nox Bikes weiterführen.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Schlechtwetter-Rennrad Nox Airbase 1:


----------



## SingleLight (15. Mai 2009)

Und für den Preis unschlagbar gut Hier sind ja noch die falschen Laufräder drauf?! Die NOX-Räder vermehren sich in Solingen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Nihil Baxter (15. Mai 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Und für den Preis unschlagbar gut Hier sind ja noch die falschen Laufräder drauf?! Die NOX-Räder vermehren sich in Solingen
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Ja, Christian. In der Tat sind hier noch die Laufräder drauf, die mittlerweile zu "höherem" berufen sind. Die waren mir einfach zu schade. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden, und Nox ist mir einfach symphatisch. Keine Ahnung, warum. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (16. Mai 2009)

Na, dann werde ich wohl nächste Woche mein Eclipse wieder aufbauen und Bilder posten, auch vom Crossfire 1 mit update...
Bis dahin.


----------



## Christian Back (18. Mai 2009)

Biddeschööööön :


----------



## DaZarter85 (19. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Nox, seid 2 Wochen endlich fertig und auch gut gelungen denke ich!
Flipper mit 13,9Kilo ist ne gute ansage, wobei der Rahmen ja schon 4,XXKilo wiegt! , oder?


----------



## keks'(: (19. Mai 2009)

sattel/stütze und die kurbel find ich nich so ansprechend.. . aber gewicht fürn flipper mit bremse und feder.. uiuiui :thumbup:


----------



## DaZarter85 (19. Mai 2009)

Stütze wird bei Zeiten noch geändert, Kurbel war ein Wunschpart!
Danke für Kompli zum Gewicht....


----------



## brndch (19. Mai 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Biddeschööööön :


Sehr schöner Fuhrpark. Nur die Starrgabel finde ich für den Alltag bissle heftig.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Mai 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Biddeschööööön :



Dankeschön 

Zum Eclipse : Rahmengröße + Gewicht ?


----------



## Christian Back (19. Mai 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Zum Eclipse : Rahmengröße + Gewicht ?



Gewicht ca. 9,7 Kilo; sind Ceramicfelgen und DT Onyx- Naben verbaut. Und ´ne lange ROOX- Stütze steckt drin.
Rahmengröße 21".
Die Starrgabel muss sein, da bin ich eigen...! Ist irgendwie eine gewisse Philosophie, damit das Gelände zu erkunden.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo noxriders,

endlich ist es da, komplett. Hier mein neues Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. Mai 2009)

Ich nochmal, komisch das es nicht geht, dann hald anders

Also jetzt meine Bikebilder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/371490


----------



## Christian Back (31. Mai 2009)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal, komisch das es nicht geht, dann hald anders
> 
> Also jetzt meine Bikebilder
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/371490







So geht das...
Gruß,
Christian.


----------



## Samariter (1. Juni 2009)

Das NOX Platoon - in sauber kommt später


----------



## Pulle666 (2. Juni 2009)

Kompression


----------



## Anto (3. Juni 2009)

Samariter schrieb:


> Das NOX Platoon - in sauber kommt später



Da hatte aber wer Spaß gehabt


----------



## Christian Back (3. Juni 2009)

Anto schrieb:


> Da hatte aber wer Spaß gehabt



Gibt´s  doch im Baumarkt ausser Sprühdose...
Wie macht er das nur mit der Pulle am Sitzrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## degoe (11. Juni 2009)

so fertig fur ein neue saison..bissl spät aber bin wieder dabei im renngeschehen.


----------



## atzes (12. Juni 2009)

So jetzt kommt noch ein Starres Nox fast wie das vom Christian, nur Schön    dieses ist ca. 10,2 kg schwer hat aber auch scheiben drauf. Muß ja auch 95kg stoppen.


----------



## Slow (12. Juni 2009)

Samariter schrieb:


> Das NOX Platoon - in sauber kommt später



Wo bleibt das sauber Bild? Detaillierte Bilder bitte! 

Dachte erst:

 "hmm, Platoon-kennste doch irgendwoher... na klar, Bergamont. Aber Moment, wieso nennt der sein Nox Platoon?? Zu viel Dreck drauf...!?"  

Dann habe ich durch Zufall gestern erst mitbekommen, dass es jetzt ein Carbon-Rahmen gibt. Wie viel wiegt er denn?


an keks' : Plattformpedale bleiben? Kannst du dich mit Klickies nicht anfreunden?


an degoe: Tja, bist umgeben von echten Rennern. ;-)) 
Leider passt Felgenfarbe nicht so ganz zum Rahmen? 


Hier nochmal eine Impression von heute:






Weitere in meinem Album...

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## degoe (12. Juni 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> an degoe: Tja, bist umgeben von echten Rennern. ;-))
> Leider passt Felgenfarbe nicht so ganz zum Rahmen?
> Schöne Grüße,
> Simon



da hast recht aber wenn mann sie umsonst bekommst vom sponser sag ich kein nein,nur weil die farbe nicht umbedingt passt...


----------



## Anto (12. Juni 2009)

Slow schrieb:


> Dann habe ich durch Zufall gestern erst mitbekommen, dass es jetzt ein Carbon-Rahmen gibt. Wie viel wiegt er denn?
> Schöne Grüße,
> Simon



vlt. 9,6 kg (--> Material)


----------



## danjo27 (19. Juni 2009)

*Hier ist mein Baby ist noch nich ganz fertig fehlen noch ein paar kleinigkeiten *


----------



## Christian Back (19. Juni 2009)

atzes schrieb:


> So jetzt kommt noch ein Starres Nox fast wie das vom Christian, nur Schön    dieses ist ca. 10,2 kg schwer hat aber auch scheiben drauf. Muß ja auch 95kg stoppen.



Ey Atze, Alda, du hass´ ja noch dat Kindertellerchen vorne drauf. Sind wohl eher dreistellige Kilo, gell ??? 
Da solltest du mal über eine Mag. Gustav oder die neue Saint nachdenken...

Aber sonst, ein schönes Teil !
Wir sehen uns beim Rennen am Wochenende.
P.S.
Das NOX Eclipse habe ich wieder abgebaut. Bei meinem Saft in den Beinen stieß die Kurbel ständig an die Kettenstreben. Schaizze, echt !!!


----------



## atzes (21. Juni 2009)

Haste vergessen den Distanzring zu montieren???

Bei mir sind keine Probleme mit der Kurbel seit ich den Ring drauf habe.


----------



## Christian Back (22. Juni 2009)

atzes schrieb:


> Haste vergessen den Distanzring zu montieren???
> 
> Bei mir sind keine Probleme mit der Kurbel seit ich den Ring drauf habe.



Welchen Ring? 
*Ach, den... *

Nein, nein, da ich grundsätzlich vorn zweifach fahren möchte, und dies nur mit dem kurzen Innenlager von Ultegra oder Dura Ace in Verbindung mit der 2002er XTR geht, kommt der Rahmen endgültig weg!

Piercings mag ich nicht so wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danjo27 (25. Juni 2009)

m


----------



## Freehd (27. Juni 2009)

Mein NOX Flux FR 6.5, benutzt es zur Zeit ausschließlich für Freeride-Touren, dank der weit versenkbaren Sattelsütze und der absenkbaren Gabel das perfekte Rad. Lediglich der Rahmen ist recht schwer.... dafür aber auch hart im Nehmen und mit 170mm 














































Teileliste:

Rahmen	NOX	Flux FR 6.5
Dämpfer	Manitou	Evolver ISX-4
Steuersatz	Cane Creek	Double XC Flush
Federgabel	Marzocchi	55 ATA2
Bremsen Avid	Elixir R
Schaltwerk	Shimano	XT RD-772 SGS
Schalthebel	Shimano	XT
Umwerfer	Shimano	XT
Kassette	SRAM	PG990
Kette	Shimano	XT
Kurbel	Shimano	XT FC-M770
Innenlager	Shimano	XT FC-M770
Laufrad vorne	Mavic	Crossline 2009
Laufrad hinten	Mavic	Crossline 2009
Vorbau	Thomson	Elite 4X 70mm 31,8
Lenker	NOX	Crook Bar
Griffe	ProPalm	Lock On
Sattelstütze	Thomson	Elite 30,9 260mm
Sattel	Selle Italia	NT-1
Schnellspanner	 -	Standard schwarz
Pedale	NC-17	Standard schwarz
Reifen Schwalbe	Nobby Nic 2,4
Schläuche Continental	Standard

Gewicht dürfte bei ca. 15,5 kg liege, habe es noch nicht richtig wiegen können.

Lg


----------



## DaZarter85 (27. Juni 2009)

Schönes Rad auf jeden fall!


----------



## SingleLight (1. Juli 2009)

@Freehd: Eine Frage habe ich, welche Scheiben fährst du mit der Avid, wie ist dein Eindruck von der Bremse allgemein? Ich wollte mir diese für mein Hardtail zulegen, optisch finde ich sie schon einmal ganz nett

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Freehd (3. Juli 2009)

Schön dass euch mein Bike gefällt  

Ich habe mir den Elixir R gekauft. Leider waren nur 180er und 160er Scheiben dabei, dafür war das Set sehr güstig. Am NOX fahre ich die "alten" (Avid Clean Sweep G2) Scheiben. Die G2 sollen im Vergleich zu den G3 Scheiben minimal dünner sein. Nach 2 Touren Einfahrzeit haben sich die Beläge perfekt eingestellt und eingebremst. Jetzt kann ich sagen, dass die Bremse nicht nur einen sehr guten Eindruck macht (Lagerung der Hebel, Bremsgefühl, Zurücksstellen des Bremshebels, Verarbeitung), sondern auch sehr gut bremst. Die G3 Scheiben habe ich an meinem Hardtail montiert, mit meiner alten Avid Juicy 5. Da machen sich die minimal dickeren Scheiben sogar etwas bemerkt: zwar kein Schleifen, aber ein deutlich härterer Bremspunkt im Vergleich zu vorher.

Die Elixir Bremse ist absolut empfehlenswert! Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen,

Lg


----------



## SingleLight (3. Juli 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort, also kommt diese in meine engeren Wahl

Für diese Saison bleibt es erst einmal so, im Spätsommer schau ich dann mal nach Disk. Neu sind Sattelstütze (endlich eine grade bekommen) und Schaltwerk.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## P-Sionic (5. Juli 2009)

Nox Satellite in 17 Zoll, Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 100mm, 240 DT Swiss, Truvativ Stylo, XT, Magura Marta 180/160mm, Hope Vorbau 100mm, Selle Italia AM, Ergon GR-L, Saso Karbon Sattelstütze, Conti Explorer


----------



## keks'(: (6. Juli 2009)

gewicht ?


----------



## P-Sionic (6. Juli 2009)

so um die 12kg würde ich schätzen. Kein Leichtgewicht  aber flink!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzes (7. Juli 2009)

Hey Schönes Rad

Wo hast du das bild gemacht (am Gardasee)?

Auf welcher Runde?

Gruß Atze


----------



## Spencer. (11. Juli 2009)

Mein Crossfire mit Ultegra/Dura-Ace:


----------



## SingleLight (13. Juli 2009)

Sehr schick dein Crosser, aber weißes Lenkerband bei einem Crosser finde ich sehr gewagt

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Spencer. (13. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank. Das ist Microtex-Lenkerband von Rose (im Prinzip dasselbe wie Fizik). Hat sich auch nach mehreren Schlammschlachten bewährt da es sehr leicht zu reinigen ist. War am Anfang aber auch skeptisch. An einen weißen Sattel traue ich mich aber nicht ran.


----------



## Slow (14. Juli 2009)

Schonmal gezeigt, aber hier mit neuem Bild:






Grüße,
Simon


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juli 2009)

noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonanzaaa (10. August 2009)

hallo,
ich habe auch einen nox bike laut nox, den leichtesten nox rahmen, den es zz. zu kaufen gibt !!!
die fotos, sind auf meiner seite.

gruss bonanzaaa


----------



## Christian Back (10. August 2009)

Na ja, der Carbon- Rahmen soll 30 Gramm leichter sein.
Dafür ist es halt nur Tupperware, und deins kommt, statt aus dem Ofen, aus der Schmelze...


----------



## NoxFlipper666 (10. August 2009)

Ja des isch mein Nox noch vor em Umbau.....nach em Umbau kommt no^^


----------



## MEGATEC (12. August 2009)

Bonanzaaa schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe auch einen nox bike laut nox, den leichtesten nox rahmen, den es zz. zu kaufen gibt !!!
> die fotos, sind auf meiner seite.
> 
> gruss bonanzaaa



Schickes Rad... 
Was wiegt es denn ?

ABER : 
- warum die große Scheibe hinten ?
- warum rote Schnellspanner ( ich seh sonst nix rotes, außer nen paar vereinzelter Alu Schrauben ) ?
- ist das eine 80mm FOX ?
- weisse Griffe - wie lang sind die wohl so blendend ?


----------



## GT-Man (18. August 2009)

Optisch klasse Bike!  Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## degoe (18. August 2009)

kanns nicht richtig sehen,aber entweder sunn single track oder double track.


----------



## GT-Man (19. August 2009)

degoe schrieb:


> kanns nicht richtig sehen,aber entweder sunn single track oder double track.



Das Crossfire hat 28er Laufräder, also werden´s wohl eher Rennradfelgen sein.


----------



## SingleLight (19. August 2009)

Denke eher das das Flipper gemeint war, mit 26 Zoll


----------



## degoe (19. August 2009)

jep dachtte a das er das flipper meinte,wenn nicht sorry..mein fehler


----------



## SingleLight (30. August 2009)

Hier mein Endstadium, nun mit Disk, die Bremsen packen nach 100 km nun richtig zu, heute hätte es mich schon nach einem
Sprung und anschließender Abbremsung fast aus dem Sattel geworfen
Bin jetzt richtig zufrieden mit dem Ding, macht richtig Spaß damit durch den Wald zu rasen

Gruß
Christian

p.s. Leitung der Vorderradbremse wird noch gekürzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (3. September 2009)

Noch ein Nox aus Solingen: Flux FR im Erstaufbau mit Teilen meines AMs.


----------



## surviver (4. September 2009)

Sehr schön ! Sieht fast genauso aus wie meins. Und bist Du mit den Avids zufrieden ? Ich habe meine Maguras durch Avids ausgetauscht, da der Rahmen immer vibrierte. Das Problem ist auch mit den Avids nicht besser geworden. Und die Bremsleistung ist auch nicht so dolle. Habe an meinem anderen Mounty Shimano XT-Brakes. Die sind echt der Hammer.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (4. September 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hier mein Endstadium, nun mit Disk, die Bremsen packen nach 100 km nun richtig zu, heute hätte es mich schon nach einem
> Sprung und anschließender Abbremsung fast aus dem Sattel geworfen
> Bin jetzt richtig zufrieden mit dem Ding, macht richtig Spaß damit durch den Wald zu rasen
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut! Habe auch mit einem neuen Rahmen (Nox war mein Favorit) geliebäugelt, aber ich bleibe vorerst beim Blizzard.


----------



## Exekuhtot (5. September 2009)

Schicke Nox'es. Ich will auch wieder eins. Falls jemand einen schwarzen in 19" abgeben will, immer her damit.


----------



## pommes5 (5. September 2009)

surviver schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Sieht fast genauso aus wie meins. Und bist Du mit den Avids zufrieden ?



Falls du mich damit meintest: An meinem Bike sind Magura Bremsen (Louise BAT).


----------



## SingleLight (5. September 2009)

@surviver: Ja die Avid Elixir bremsen sehr gut, aber das sind auch meine ersten Disk Aber ein paar Freunde haben
natürlich schon lange Scheibenbremsen drauf, die konnte ich ab und zu einmal testen. Im Vergleich zu deren Disk finde
ich die Elixir nach dem Einbremsen nun sehr bissig, habe auch hinten und vorne 185er Scheiben drauf. Hinten hat es
auch am Anfang vibriert, wird aber schon immer weniger, denke das gibt sich bald ganz, ansonsten werde ich wenn die
Beläge runter sind, mir organische Beläge zulegen für hinten.
Wenn es dann nicht weg ist, kommt hinten eine 160er Scheibe drauf die sich nicht so schnell verwindet wie die 185er.

@Baxter: Dein Blizzard ist ja auch toll! Aber sind die 100mm bei dem Rahmen nicht ein wenig viel? Optisch
scheint es ja zu passen. Auf ein schönen Stahlrahmen bin ich auch noch scharf.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## surviver (6. September 2009)

Hallo, nachdem ich das mit den Uploads endlich gerafft habe, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Nox. Bin mittlerweile bei 10,3 KGs angekommen.


----------



## surviver (6. September 2009)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Falls du mich damit meintest: An meinem Bike sind Magura Bremsen (Louise BAT).



Nee, sorry, ich meinte Single Light


----------



## Nihil Baxter (6. September 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> @surviver: Ja die Avid Elixir bremsen sehr gut, aber das sind auch meine ersten Disk Aber ein paar Freunde haben
> natürlich schon lange Scheibenbremsen drauf, die konnte ich ab und zu einmal testen. Im Vergleich zu deren Disk finde
> ich die Elixir nach dem Einbremsen nun sehr bissig, habe auch hinten und vorne 185er Scheiben drauf. Hinten hat es
> auch am Anfang vibriert, wird aber schon immer weniger, denke das gibt sich bald ganz, ansonsten werde ich wenn die
> ...


Der Rahmen ist seit 2004 bis 100 mm ausgelegt, also habe ich gerade noch mal Glück gehabt. Eine heutige Runde durch die Wupperberge war auch sehr zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (7. September 2009)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist seit 2004 bis 100 mm ausgelegt, also habe ich gerade noch mal Glück gehabt. Eine heutige Runde durch die Wupperberge war auch sehr zufriedenstellend.



Deswegen meinte ich ja das es optisch passt, habe erst jetzt gesehen das es ein 2004er ist in Deiner Bikeauflistung,
aber gewusst hätte ich es dann auch nicht
Das Blizzard ist wie schon gesagt Top Mit der Federgabel macht es sicher nun noch etwas mehr Spaß
in den Wupperbergen, viel Spaß noch damit.

@surviver: Heute ein Nachtrag, nach dem ich letzte Woche zwei lange Schlammschlacht-Touren mit
dem Bike hinter mir habe, es am WE dann gereinigt habe, die Bremsscheibe entfettet und dann
alles mit klarem Wasser abgespühlt habe, ist nun hinten ruhe. Es macht kein Mucks mehr, nach
nun mehr als 300km bremst die Avid wie ich finde ausgezeichnet

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Noxrider666 (19. September 2009)

Joa meine 2 Nox halt^^


----------



## pecht (20. September 2009)

hi guys,

hab den kompletten thread hier durchsucht, aber leider ohne erfolg. ich bin gerade dabei mir ein nox?!? neu aufzubauen. mein problem kennt jemand diesen rahmen und könnte mir evtl. sagen welches baujahr? außerdem würde ich vorne gerne ne truvativ isofly 38t verbauen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die an der schwinge vorbei geht (Rahmenbreite 68).

wie gesagt is noch im aufbau

gruß pecht


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. September 2009)

Das ist ein Nox? Habe noch nie einen mit geschwungenen Rohren gesehen.


----------



## Micha ???? (20. September 2009)

hätte mal ne frage:
fahr momentan ein nox flipper
nun würd ich gern n bischen gewicht sparen
und hab mir überlegt n neuen rahmen zu holen
nur ich komme mit der geo saugut zurrecht

kennt einer von euch vielleicht n passenden rahmen??
bzw. hatte das gleiche problem??

thx micha


----------



## Spencer. (20. September 2009)

Aktueller Stand:





Neu: Pro PLT Sattelstütze, SSM Regal Racing Replica, Tektro CR 720, Sigma 1106 Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (21. September 2009)

@pecht: Da hast Du wohl ein Einzelstück?! Habe ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen.

@Spencer: Sauberer Aufbau, krasse Kettenblattkombi 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Slow (27. September 2009)

Ich Hauch dem Thema nochmal etwas Leben ein. Habs schon im CC-Forum gepostet, hier aber nochmal exklusiv für die Nox-Fans! 


Mein Nox Eclipse SLT 08 in neuer Ausbaustufe. Klar, die alte Optik mit Reba war ziemlich Geschmack-sicher, aber war mir auf Dauer zu langweilig. Seht selbst, Meinungen gerne gelesen! 






Gabel Detail:






Antrieb:






Mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum!

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## OldenBiker (27. September 2009)

Das grün der Gabel mag zwar optisch nicht so ganz passen, hat aber was.
Vielleicht die Schriftzüge in dem selben grün.

Gruß

OldenBiker


----------



## Slow (28. September 2009)

Danke.

Hehe, ja, das wäre schon cool.

Im XC-Forum ist auch schon eine Diskussion um das Rad entfacht.
Nur noch so viel dazu: Die goldenen Schrauben bzw. Yokes werden eh noch gegen schwarze getauscht.

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## pommes5 (28. September 2009)

Update mit 203mm Scheibe vorne, Nox Headhunter und Crook Bar, schwarzen Lagerkappen (angeblich war ich der erste, der sie bestellt hat) sowie nahezu komplett ohne Sticker.


----------



## pommodore (28. September 2009)

das kleine Anfängernox meiner Freundin in der abwärts-Konfiguration


----------



## blackbird91 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wird noch einiges geändert übern winter: Gabel, LRS, Sattel,Lenker


----------



## Motivatus (15. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

Mal was allgemeines, sind bei Nox die Aufkleber eigentlich über Lack oder unter Pulver?


----------



## Captain S (15. Oktober 2009)

Beim Eclipse sind sie Unterlack.


----------



## degoe (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei fast alle bikes sind sie über dem lack..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc74 (16. Oktober 2009)

moin Gemeinde,
bei meinem Satellite sind die Bapperl überlackiert - mit Klarlack versteht sich... Die Frage wurde hier auch schonmal an anderer Stelle gestellt. Anscheinend vari..dungsbummst das ein wenig. am besten die NOXler direkt fargen ob es abweichungen bei den Models diesbezüglich gibt. 

...warum gibt es kein Eclipse mehr ????? ;-(


----------



## pommes5 (18. Oktober 2009)

Mein Flux FR konnte ich sehr einfach nackich machen was Aufkleber angeht. War eines der Kaufkriterien.


----------



## Thomas64 (18. Oktober 2009)

Nur bei den schwarz Eloxierten sind die Aufkleber nicht unter Lack da es keine Klarlackschicht gibt. Das Eclips gibt es aus Kostengründen nicht mehr. Die Produktion ist zu teuer und niemand will mehr einen so teuren ALU Rahmen kaufen. Es gibt da aber in Berlin einen Laden da hingen noch welche. Habe mir vor ca. 4 Wochen einen dort geholt.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, wollte auch mal mein spielgerät zeigen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Spielzeug 

Ein scharfes Bild wäre was 


Mein Bild darf noch unscharf sein, ist ja noch nicht fertig. 





Baue eines eurer letzten Eclipses auf. (Auch wenn keiner versteht, warum ihr es gekickt habt)


----------



## zaphodb520 (15. November 2009)




----------



## Padde131 (15. November 2009)

Mein Crossfire am Anfang: 





zwischendurch mit LRS ausm Rennrad:





und nun der Endstand, da Crossen doch nicht mein ding ist, umgebaur zum Randonneur:


----------



## fr33ridepunk (22. November 2009)

mein "panzer" knapp 25 kilo aber ich kann gut mit umgehen^^....mann merkt es durch die echt toppen eigenschaften kaum das gewicht


----------



## Thomas800 (30. November 2009)

mein NOX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtydirtmaster (7. Dezember 2009)

das is mein flipper, sind jetzt neue parts dran:

neue griffe, pedale, und maxxis holy roller


----------



## mad_caddy (7. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein Spassmobil für 2010


----------



## mick_1978! (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein neues.











NOX Flux HC 8.0
Marzocchi 66 RC2X 180
DHX 5 Coil
Mavic EX 721 / NOX, Specialized
SRAM X9 / X0
Ultegra Kassette
AVID Code
Hussefelt Kurbel / Lenker
Reset Racing Steuersatz

Gewicht steht noch aus. Schätzungsweise allerdings ~18 Kilo.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (15. Dezember 2009)

Fertig zusammengeschraubt und einsatzbereit für 2010 





bevor jemand fragt: die Bremse ist 'ne alte 4Kolben XT 
und es bringt mit den Anbauteilen 11,5 kg auf die Waage, sollte aber auch kein super light-bike werden


----------



## pommes5 (16. Dezember 2009)

So, vorläufig mal fertig


----------



## ti_dude (26. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein nox... sieht mittlerweile auch wieder anderes aus...
hat jetz ne fox 40, sunline lenker vorbau.. keine Bma mehr und eine 165er nabe
das ganze wiegt 19,1kg soll aber auf 18,5 kommem mindestens 
wird nächsten monat komplett auf hochglanz poliert und noch mehr rot elox teile.... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/433560


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (9. Januar 2010)

Seit ein paar Tagen gerade noch rechtzeitig umgebaut worden, nun meine Trainigs-Schlechtwetter-Winter-Schlampe.
War aber bis jetzt nur nachts unterwegs damit.










Gruß
Christian


----------



## ski-grexi (18. Januar 2010)

NoxBikes schrieb:


> soooo....nach all der Zeit auch mal mein Schmuckstück^^


Hei,
ich glaub ich hab vorhin gelesen, daß du 193 cm bist!?
Wie schauts aus mit Treten auf deinem HC,oder DHler!?
Könntest du einmal ein Photo im Tret-Modus reinstellen, da ich auch eines suche mit dem ich allerdings eben auch raufkomme.
Mach mir nur Sorgen wegen der Sattelstütze, ob sich das im Verstellbereich ausgeht, bzw. ich dann hinter dem Reifen sitze.
Wär nett!
Gregor


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen gerade noch rechtzeitig umgebaut worden, nun meine Trainigs-Schlechtwetter-Winter-Schlampe.
> War aber bis jetzt nur nachts unterwegs damit.
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das für eine Lampe?? - Tesla oder DX?
Gruß


----------



## SingleLight (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ist eine MagicShine (DX), die mit den drei Modis, 200, 500 und 900 Lumen, naja und den kack Blink-Modus den keiner braucht. Für mich ist die Lampe mehr als ausreichend, hatte vorher ne Fenix dran mit 200 Lumen.
Habe aber nun von Funktacho auf Kabel gewechselt, da der Tacho öfters mal spinnt wenn die Lampe an ist

Gruß
Christian


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Januar 2010)

@SingleLight

Danke..


----------



## King Jens one (1. Februar 2010)

Mein Nox...


----------



## nox-berlin (2. Februar 2010)

hier mein baby


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2010)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Mein Nox...





Einfach schön!!!


----------



## blackbird91 (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## pommes5 (6. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (6. Februar 2010)

neues Foto:


----------



## danjo27 (22. Februar 2010)

hier ist mein gutes stück


----------



## King Jens one (22. Februar 2010)

hmm... schonmal überlegt die Spacer zu minimieren!


----------



## nox-berlin (24. Februar 2010)

(berlin im sommer) ist gerade so ein dreckswetter 
die bikes stehen nur rum
aber diesen sommer gehts nach winterberg
dann mit dem flux 8.0
ach danjo dein airborn sieht auch geil aus ,steh auf gold hab mir auch schon überlegt die 
singltrack in gold zu holen


----------



## danjo27 (24. Februar 2010)

hy nox berlin

ich finde gold auch total geil vor allem passt es zu der gelben schrift vom rahmen auch wenn einige sagen erinnert an ein ketten behangenden rapper oder ist prollig


----------



## nox-berlin (24. Februar 2010)

ja aber egal hat styl mein flux wird schwarz gold


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. März 2010)

Zwar kein MTB, aber ein Nox

mein Low Budget Crossfire! Die Tage gehts mal ins Gelände, derzeit ist noch ein 34erKB verbaut, wird sicherlich noch gegen 38er getauscht.


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. März 2010)

Coole Kiste! Was ist das für ein Blatt vorne? Schaut nach Spaß aus.


----------



## ZwiebelII (4. März 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> ... ist noch ein 34erKB verbaut, wird...



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

obs wirklich spass macht, wird sich am WE rausstellen, dann gehts ins Gelände.

Die Proberunde war allerdings schon recht vielversprechend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (4. März 2010)

Verdammt


----------



## SingleLight (4. März 2010)

Ohne Vorsichtsmaßnahmen das die Kette vorne abspringt, würde ich es langsam angehen lassen auf einem Hoppel-Weg!


----------



## blackbird91 (30. März 2010)




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (5. April 2010)

mal ne kurze frage weiß irgendjemand von euch das übersetzungs verhältnis von nem nox startrack 9.5 (wie im bild über mir) !?

schon ma danke für die hilfe !


----------



## blackbird91 (5. April 2010)

Übersetzungsverhältnis beim startrack is meines Wissens nach 3,3:1 (250mm FW : 76mm Hub = 3,289... ~3,3)


----------



## cookiedealer (7. April 2010)

so meins...^^
hab schon anderen lenker, vorbau und griffe außerdem ne andere nabe, kette satel is auch anders en bissel 
wird demnächst noch in ner anderen farbe gepulvert, denke so an rettungswagen orange..... passt zum blauen lenker xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (21. April 2010)

Hey NOX Leutz

Hier ist mal meine Lady...






Gewicht ist bei 9,5kg 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Thomas64 (21. April 2010)

Sieht nach geplanter Weltumrundung aus.  Viel Spaß dabei.
Thomas


----------



## Slow (22. April 2010)

Echt heißes Gerät, sieht gut aus und technisch top!
Das hier ist sogar mal eins der wenigen Räder, wo ich mir eine weiße Gabelkrone vorstellen kann... ;-)


----------



## Crash Martines (22. April 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Echt heißes Gerät, sieht gut aus und technisch top!
> Das hier ist sogar mal eins der wenigen Räder, wo ich mir eine weiße Gabelkrone vorstellen kann... ;-)



Hey Danke Danke! 
Tja die Gabel, habe auch schon überlegt mal eine weiße Durin rein zu hauen, schön mit roten "Socken", aber die ist dann auch schwerer als die SID naja und ziemlich teuer. Neu ist jetzt an dem Bike der LRS mit roten N76 Naben 
Jetzt kommt noch ne andere Kurbel rein und dann ist es aber echt fix und fertig. 

PS: Dein Rad finde ich aber auch sehr sehr schön! Die grüne Gabel ist aber neu oder? UNd wieso grün?


----------



## SingleLight (22. April 2010)

Grade in Grüne finde ich es geil, die kommt bei mir auch vielleicht einmal dran, das weiße Nox ist auch schick


----------



## MLK-LAW (25. April 2010)

mein '09er HC 8.0 (einmal mit 24" und 26" HR)


----------



## Thomas64 (25. April 2010)

Der Gabelschutz gefällt mir.


----------



## MLK-LAW (25. April 2010)

der is auch nötig - die Totems sind da SEHR empfindlich (Magnesium verbiegt sich nicht - das bricht nur)


----------



## Thomas64 (25. April 2010)

Das ist wohl war. Aber die Idee mit dem Reifen gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch hinten an der Schwinge. Nicht nur einfach nen alten Schlauch drum wickeln. Das hat so wie es ist einen gewissen Stiel.


----------



## Slow (25. April 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Und wieso grün?



Weil mir schwarz zu langweilig war. ;-)
Wollte ein bisschen Farbe in die Sache bringen. Und R7 sind leichter, als Rebas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (29. April 2010)

Stimmt ja, zwischen Paul-Löbe-Haus und Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus gibt ja noch die untere Brücke für das "Fußvolk".  Aber die Bikes stimmen zumindest. 



nox-berlin schrieb:


> (berlin im sommer) ist gerade so ein dreckswetter
> die bikes stehen nur rum
> aber diesen sommer gehts nach winterberg
> dann mit dem flux 8.0
> ...


----------



## L0cke (8. Mai 2010)

das Rad was mein Bruder von mir bekommen wird, fängt jetzt mit Marathonfahren an, nächste Woche ist das erste Rennen:


----------



## Crash Martines (8. Mai 2010)

Schöner Rahmen! Den kenn ich doch =))


















Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Renegado (9. Mai 2010)

Echt schönes Rad, was sagt die Waage?

PS: Irgendwie kommt mir der Wald bekannt vor! Wo ist das?


----------



## Crash Martines (9. Mai 2010)

Renegado schrieb:


> Echt schönes Rad, was sagt die Waage?
> 
> PS: Irgendwie kommt mir der Wald bekannt vor! Wo ist das?



Gewicht ist 9,3Kg und der Ort ist Jena

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Slow (9. Mai 2010)

Sehr gutes Update!

Gewichtstechnisch biste damit ja nen guten Schritt weiter. Optisch machen die roten Naben natürlich auch viel her. 
Gut gut. ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## surviver (16. Mai 2010)

Hier ein paar neue Fotos von meinem Eclipse


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. Mai 2010)

Das schaut sehr sehr strange aus!

Hast du Rückenprobleme?


----------



## surviver (16. Mai 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Das schaut sehr sehr strange aus!
> 
> Hast du Rückenprobleme?



Nee habe ich nicht. Das liegt an den Aufnahmen.
Sind mit dem Handy gemacht. Und der Rahmen ist vielleicht ein
bißerl klein. Ist glaube ich Grösse S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (16. Mai 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass du einen größeren Rahmen brauchst.

Du wirst sonst vermutlich Nackenprobleme bekommen, wenn du mal längere Touren fährst.


----------



## nox-berlin (25. Mai 2010)

hier mein neues flux endlich fertig


----------



## Keybone (27. Mai 2010)

schönes Bike!!!!


----------



## surviver (2. Juni 2010)

Update, mal ein bißchen auf Gold umgerüstet. Evtl. kommt noch ne goldene Stütze und goldene Naben drann.


----------



## surviver (3. Juni 2010)

```
[/CODE[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/661887"][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/3/6/9/_/large/IMG_0465.JPG[/IMG][/URL]]
```


----------



## Exekuhtot (3. Juni 2010)

-Rock Shox Aufkleber weg
-Riser gegen Flatbar tauschen
-schlankeren Vorbau montieren-
-Rahmen eine Nummer größer nehmen
-schwarze Kurbel moniteren

Dann würde es mir gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (4. Juni 2010)

...und noch alle golden Teile gegen rot oder schwarz tauschen, dann würde es mir vielleicht auch gefallen....


----------



## SingleLight (4. Juni 2010)

So wie es nun hier steht bleibt es dieses Jahr.


----------



## surviver (4. Juni 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> -Rock Shox Aufkleber weg
> -Riser gegen Flatbar tauschen
> -schlankeren Vorbau montieren-
> -Rahmen eine Nummer größer nehmen
> ...



Mit dem Rahmen ( Größe M ) bei 1,80 cm Körpergröße muss ich leider leben.

Flatbar hatte ich schon drann, sieht auch bei einem Racebike besser aus. Aber vom Fahrgefühl her, will ich auf den Riser nicht mehr verzichten. Da liegen Welten zwischen.

Den Vorbau mit 130 mm Länge brauche ich zum Ausgleich für den etwas kleinen Rahmen.

Schwarze Kurbeln, ok, aber mehr will ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr reinstecken.

Auf die Dauer wird man da arm bei, wenn man mehrere Bikes hat.

Für mich ist es so jetzt ok.


----------



## silberfische (8. Juni 2010)

So, vorerst ist mein Platoon erst mal fertig.













Bei Gelegenheit will ich mir noch die Decals für die Felgen in Nox-Melone drucken lassen.

Da ich gerade erst fertig geworden bin und noch nicht wirklich damit gefahren bin, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob alle Teile so bleiben. Evtl. wird der Vorbau etwas länger, aber auf den ersten Testmetern hat er so gepasst.
Das Gewicht liegt aktuell bei 8,95kg (gewogen). Allerdings fehlt noch der Tacho und ein Flaschenhalter. Nächstes Jahr werde ich die Reba gegen eine Durin tauschen, was auch noch einiges an Gewicht bringt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Exekuhtot (8. Juni 2010)

Gutes Nox


----------



## SingleLight (9. Juni 2010)

Schön einmal ein Platoon zu sehen, bei der Rahmengröße geht aber noch etwas am Gewicht Top Nox


----------



## silberfische (9. Juni 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Schön einmal ein Platoon zu sehen, bei der Rahmengröße geht aber noch etwas am Gewicht Top Nox


Ich hab hier mal eine Teileliste, kannst dich gerne daran austoben 





Gabel hab ich ja schon geschrieben, dass sie mittelfristig noch getauscht werden soll. 
Teile wie Schmolke / AX-Lightness usw. kommen aber nicht in Frage (da passt für mich das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Christian Back (10. Juni 2010)

Ein passender Rahmen, da solltest du unbedingt investieren...


----------



## SingleLight (10. Juni 2010)

Also, bei der Gabel würde ich sicher anfangen, über den Rest würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen, da viele Teile nicht schwer sind und auch nicht viel Ärger machen, wir gesagt, ein klasse Rad


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2010)

RaceReady  für Floriane www.100bike.de 





made by khujand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burkard14 (26. Juni 2010)

Das ist mein Nox Rad habe es seit ungefähr einem jahr und bin durchaus zufrieden hatte letztens zwar die untere Schwinge zerbrochen aber schnell und günstig in Berlin eine neue bekommen... Hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch ein Startreck was ich aber abgegeben habe und so wirklich bilder davon habe ich auch nicht nur vom fahren her habe ich welche mal sehen ob ich da das ein oder andere finde dan zeige ich euch auch das noch mal.... Cheers


----------



## Boondog (9. Juli 2010)

hier mal meins...


----------



## tjaaaaa (21. Juli 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
mein nox^^


----------



## 2und4zig (21. Juli 2010)

Gutes Airborne :daumen
Kann es kaum erwarten, dass meins mal fahrfertig wird


----------



## tjaaaaa (21. Juli 2010)

bei mir wird nur noch der sattel und die stütze gemacht das wars


----------



## ti_dude (22. Juli 2010)

verkaufe mein startrack von 2007 !!

falls einer interesse hat? bilder findet man in meinem album... 
hauptrahmen schwarz anodisiert , hinterbau raw poliert, 
mit dhx 5.0 und 165mm x 12mm hügi nabe auf mavic 729... 
steuersatz von sixpack rot elox und tretlager isis von fsa rot elox 
und hope sattelklemme natürlich auch rot, ist auch dabei... 






[/url][/IMG]preis verhandlungssache...


----------



## eistee77 (18. August 2010)

man sieht ja so viel vom rad


----------



## Burkard14 (19. August 2010)

So da ist mein neues Startrack 9.5 habe es letzte woche netlcih fertig gestellt musste noch auf die Gabel warten jetzt ist es Schick und kann entlich die Berge runter geschreddert werden....

Nox Startrack 9.5
Boxxer WC
Vivid 5.1
Avid Code
Holzfeller OCT Kurbeln
Mavic 721 mit Nox Naben
Sram X9 Schaltung
E thirteen Kettenführung
Nox WC lenker
Nox Headhunter Vorbau
ACROS Steuersatz
Maxxis High Roller Super Tacky 2,5
Nox Snapper Pedalen
Wethe People Sattel
Truvativ Sattelsütze


----------



## Paran0id (19. August 2010)

Was soll man sagen? Das Startrack kommt sehr brachial rüber sieht aus wie ne Bazooka
! Mir gefällts ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugggel (23. August 2010)

Hey

So und hier ma mein Startrack Schätzchen


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. August 2010)

Da passt die Monster wenigstens mal rein


----------



## L0cke (23. August 2010)

ach du *******, wie viele Tonnen wiegts???ist ja echt mal heavy aufgebaut, müsst eig ne SuperMonster rein


----------



## mugggel (23. August 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil  

Habe extra die waage mitfotografiert *links oben*


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. August 2010)

Ein echtes Leichtgewicht


----------



## L0cke (23. August 2010)

mugggel schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil
> 
> Habe extra die waage mitfotografiert *links oben*



das iPhone ist schuld, da ist alles so klein und nein ich selber hab keines, aber Kumpel und ich wollts mal antesten...muss ich aber nicht haben, mit meinem ollen Panasonic Klapphandy fall ich mehr auf, hat außerdem alle Funktionen die ich brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ti_dude (24. August 2010)

über nen viertelhunder kilo!!!! derbe.. meins ist ganze 9 kilo leichter!


----------



## cizeta (27. August 2010)

was sagt ihr eigtl zum test urteil der freeride im aktuellem heft 4/10


----------



## pommes5 (28. August 2010)

realistisch


----------



## mugggel (28. August 2010)

Gibts zu dem Testurteil irgenwie nen link oder so? Hab die Zeitung grade net da


----------



## cizeta (28. August 2010)

link keinen kann aber kurz fassung schreiben

4/6 in DH Highspeed
2/6 in DH Technisch
2/6 in bikepark
6,5 von 10 punkten 
+ gabel dämpfer
-gewicht träge hecklastig

gewicht laut zeitung 20,9kg gewicht laut nox homepage 19,8 was stimmt davon jetzt eigtl

zitate: um es aktiv zu fahren, braucht man viel kraft denn man spürt das gewicht beim springen in kurven beim bremsen oder wenn man eben irgendwo dran ziehen muss.

bei mittlerem speed panzert das nox unbeirrbar bergab und gibt viel  sicherheit da kann man eine ruhig mal die drop landung vermasseln

bei hohem tempo wirds rotz masse unruhig

trifft man die linie nicht genau verzockt das bike wie ein langer race ski den man verkantet

das wären die aussagen und bewertungen der freeride


----------



## mugggel (28. August 2010)

Ok, Danke!

Ich werde Sie mir heute auch ma kaufen!


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. August 2010)

Klingt als wäre der Rahmen zu steif


----------



## Burkard14 (4. September 2010)

finde die aussagen der freeride nicht gerade realistisch mein Rad wiegt zum beispiel nur 19,1 kg also ist es schonmal leichter dann muss ich sagen habe ich kein problem damit das es angeblich verkanten soll wenn man die linie nicht treffen tut ich kann nur sagen das es unglaublich viel spaß macht damit zu fahren und ich bin nicht gerade ein schwergewicht ich bringe 70kg auf die waage und bin 1,73cm groß so das es also auch für nicht so sehr groß gebaute Leute ist. Das Rad ist einfach nur klasse und lässt sich problemlos bewegen auf allen möglichen strecken bin jetzt auf eigentlich allen strecken im Harz unterwegs gewesen und werde dieses jahr noch nach Bad Wildbad und wenn alles klappt zum geißkopf nach bayern runter, da wird es mir sicherlich genauso viel spaß machen wie auf den anderen strecken die ich bisher angefahren habe.

Also ich kann nur nochmals sagen man sollte nicht immer auf ein Urteil in einer Zeitschrift hören sondern sich mit Leuten unterhalten die ein solches rad auch regelmäßig fahren und nicht nur kurz mal zum testen bekommen den die können somit auch kein richtiges Urteil abgeben wenn sie nur für ein paar Stunden drauf gesessen haben..... Soviel Dazu Cheers


----------



## qwerder (12. September 2010)

so hier auch mal meins....


----------



## pommes5 (12. September 2010)

Gabelupgrade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mel.one (12. September 2010)

Das ist mein gutes Sück...........NOX FR 6.5..........Mz 55 TST custom 155mm, ehemals 55ATA TST..................jetzt mit Stahlfeder und AIR ASSIST dazu noch 70 gr. weniger auf den Rippen................dafür ohne ATA..................Federweg des Rahmens durch Verwendung einer längeren Wippe von 170 mm reduziert auf 152,9 mm, Effekt dabei ist ein softeres Ansprechen..........gesamt wiegt das Gerät 16,1 kg...............




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/120011


----------



## degoe (12. September 2010)

sehr nett,sieht wirklich sauber aus.


----------



## ti_dude (13. September 2010)

da kann ich Burkard14 nur zustimmen, mein startrack hat momentan 18,9 kilo auf der wage bin 1,88 cm und fahre es sogar in grösse m/l das einzige was einem aufällt ist das es echt relativ wuchtig ist, und man es echt teileweise um kurven prügeln muss...
jedoch ist es sehr ruhig auf groben untergrund "steinfels" wurzelpassagen" auch auf highspeed strecken zb willingen... da stimmt die aussage nicht so ganz ..meiner meinung nach... also ich komme damit wunderbar klar solange es unter 20 kilo aufgebaut ist! hab meins auch von 22kg abspecken lassen! und kann echt behaupten das es einer der schönsten geometrien ist, wo ich bisher draufsass...


----------



## degoe (14. September 2010)

Meins,


----------



## NoxBikes (15. September 2010)

Soooo....

nach langer Zeit endlich für downhill umgebaut
Nox Flux HC 8.0 `09 
Rock Shox Boxxer Race 2010


----------



## Oigi (16. September 2010)

Hier ist mal mein Bike...Sattel, Schaltwerk und Schnellspanner sind aber nicht mehr up to date.


----------



## 2und4zig (8. Oktober 2010)

So, nach ewigen Zeiten hab ich mein Airborne FCS erstmal fertig. Der Aufbau soll in Richtung 4x gehen. Einige Teile werden mit der Zeit noch leichteren und schöneren weichen, aber jetzt funktioniert es schonmal.
Hab den Rahmen abgebeizt und klar lackiert, damit er nicht oxidiert. War eine ganz schöne Arbeit. Kurz danach gab es ihn dann bereits poliert zu kaufen. Egal mir gefällt er und ich hatte meinen Spaß dran 
Kettenführung ist ein Selbstbau.


----------



## Paran0id (13. Oktober 2010)

Sooo liebe Leutz. Ich will euch mal heute mein neu erworbenes Nox Flux Fr 6.5 Custom vorstellen.




















  Liste der Parts:

  Rahmen:             Nox Flux Fr 6.5
  Gabel:                  Rock Shox Lyric RC2 DH 2-Step
  Dämpfer:            Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 der sich seinen Platz aber mit einem Manitou swinger coil 6-way teilen muss
  Steuersatz:        Acros AH-15R in Blau
  Vorbau:               NS Bikes Quark Pro
  Lenker:                Spank Tweet Tweet
Felgen:                Spank Tweet Tweet
  Naben:                 Acros .75fr
  Antrieb:               Truvativ Hammerschmidt
  Bremse:              Avid Elixir CR Carbon
Sattel:                  Selle Italia Flite SLR-T1
  Sattelklemme:  Nox
  Schalthebel:      SRAM X9 Hammerschmidt links/SRAM X9 Trigger 9-speed
  Schaltwerk:        SRAM X0-Redwin  short cage
  Pedale:                Straitline Platform Pedals
  Decals:                 in blau by Joscha 

Reifen:                 Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride 2,35
  Gewicht:             16.5 Kilo
  Preis:                    Unbezahlbar

  Irgendwas vergessen? Bestimmt. 
  Großen Dank geht vor allem an Joscha von den Triebtretern in Schweinfurt (http://www.triebtreter.com), der sich darum bemüht hat, dass die Blautöne zueinander passen und sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt hat.


----------



## pommes5 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ist das ein XL Rahmen? Sieht sehr groß aus die Kiste. 

Schwarz/blau sieht richtig nice aus.

Hier ein weiteres kleines Update meines 6.5 mit endlich wieder schwarzen Lagerkappen (die Berliner hatten den Rahmen aus irgendwelchen Gründen bei einer Reparatur mit goldenen Kappen zurückgeschickt obwohl schwarze drin waren als ich ihn verschickt habe) und der GD Stütze für unbekanntes Urlaubsrevier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (14. Oktober 2010)

Ist Größe M. Wie fährt sichs mit der Totem? Soll ja recht gut harmonieren die Kombi. Dabei solte sich ja leicht der Lenkwinkel ändern. Gehts damit noch gut bergauf?


----------



## pommes5 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin schon begeistert, obwohl die Totem noch nicht 100%ig eingefahren ist. Im Vergleich zur vorherigen Domain 302 ist Begeisterung aber auch nicht schwer zu erreichen.

Der Lenkwinkel müsste bei der Totem jetzt dem Datenblatt entsprechen, denn die Gabellänge passt. Die 160er RS Gabeln sind 2cm zu kurz für den Rahmen. Zumindest laut Datenblatt. Demnach wäre dein LW eher steiler als "normal". Wobei Nox das Bike ja mit 160er Gabeln verkauft. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob die Geometrietabelle falsch ist oder weshalb sie das machen.

Bergauf geht's akzeptabel, 18 Kilo zehren aber schon merklich.


----------



## InoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne Bikes hier. Hat einer vielleicht schon das 2011er Platoon? ich würde mir das gern kaufen und mit ner schwerzen Durin Race aufbauen. Vielleicht kann man ja Magura auch die gelben Decore abschwatzen, welche sie bei der Sonderedition verlabeln. Ich denke das könnte sehr gut passen. Was haltet ihr davon?
Grüße InoX


----------



## pecht (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Nox Rider. Biete ein NOX FLUX CC als Vorserienrahmen-Komplettbike an. Ist ein Customaufbau. Bilder in meiner Anzeige im Bikemarkt. Über den Preis können wir reden.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas64 (31. Oktober 2010)

Sieht echt gut aus. Jetzt die Kurbel noch in Blau. Dann ist es wohl perfekt.


----------



## pommes5 (1. November 2010)

Och nee Pecht. Das schöne (vermutlich) Einzelstück. Na gut, deine Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (2. November 2010)

Nach den ganzen Dicken hier mal was "Schlankes" 
Airbase 1 SSP Umbau


----------



## Paran0id (13. November 2010)

Dämpferupdate. Was aufällt ist, dass der Swinger wesentlich agiler ist und den ganzen Hinterbau sensibler ansprechen lässt. Im Gegensatz zum Monarch muss dieser auch nicht so hart gefahren werden um nicht durchzuschlagen. Habe bei einem Fahrergewicht von 74 Kilo ne 550er Feder verwendet. Passt optimal! Leider wiegt der Dämpfer mit Feder auch 900g.


----------



## pommes5 (13. November 2010)

fährt eigentlich dann überhaupt noch jemand sein 65 mit dem originaldämpfer?


----------



## MLK-LAW (13. November 2010)

Eine 550er Feder???

Ich bin 10kg schwerer und fahr meinen Vivid im NOX mit einer 450er Feder (noch nie durchgeschlagen)! Den Manitou kannst du bei deinem Gewicht mit einer 350er fahren!! 

ps:
sehr guter bike-Aufbau!


ups: sorry, zu spät gesehen dass du ein 6.5 fährst! Da passt die 550er (ev. ne 500er......)


----------



## Paran0id (13. November 2010)

Bin mit der 550er Feder ziemlich genau bei 33% Sag. Hab recht wenig Luft im Piggy und so gut wie keine Federvorspannung. Für mich passts also perfekt. Ich denke das mit der recht harten Feder kommt wohl wegen dem doch recht großen Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3,4.



> fährt eigentlich dann überhaupt noch jemand sein 65 mit dem originaldämpfer?


Gute frage. Leider ist es auch nicht ganz einfach nen guten oder passenden Dämpfer zu finden, da die EBL von 190 schon extrem wenig sind. Bei Stahlfeder hast eigentlich nur die Wahl zwischen FOX oder Manitou. An Elka ist schwer ranzukommen und CaneCreek DB was für Geld*******r. Luft weiß ichs nicht genau. Vivid Air geht nicht der fängt erst bei 200mm an. DHX 5.0 Air weiß ichs nicht und eine Option wäre noch der Manitou Evolver. BOS und Marzocchi is mir nix bekannt.

PS: Habt ihr noch die NOX Sattelkleme? Finde die echt furchtbar und bei mir funktioniert die schon nicht mehr. Die wird nächste Woche rausgeschmissen das windige Teil.


----------



## pommes5 (13. November 2010)

ich hab den van r drin. man kann nicht viel einstellen aber er macht das bike zum staubsauger wie ich das wollte. bei 90 kilo mit 800er feder. trotzdem fluffig, entgegen der vorurteile.

edit: sattelklemme funktioniert schon noch, hab aber ne andere dran inzwischen


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Januar 2011)

Nu' kommt mein derzeitiges Eclipse auch hier rein. Ich weiß. die Schriftzüge passen nicht so ganz.


----------



## Berliner89 (26. Januar 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Nu' kommt mein derzeitiges Eclipse auch hier rein. Ich weiß. die Schriftzüge passen nicht so ganz.



Meiner Meinung nach stören die Schriftzüge fast gar nicht sondern die weißen Parts! Bau schwarze Parts dran!

Bei der Gelegenheit auch mal mein Startrack, Airborne Fcs mit Singlespeed (nur zusammengesteckt nicht fahrbereit und nicht fertig entlackt! soll weinrot Lackiert und Klar gepulvert werden)
Mein Fritzz einfach mal nicht beachten!


Gruß


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Januar 2011)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach stören die Schriftzüge fast gar nicht sondern die weißen Parts! Bau schwarze Parts dran!



Ursprünglich sollten auch schwarze Parts dran. Allerdings bekommen ich den Vorbau im Moment nicht in schwarz, jedenfalls nicht in 130 mm. Der weiße Reifen ist eigentlich nur spielerei. Wenn der runtergefahren ist, kommt ein schwarzer drauf.

Außerdem, schwarze Parts ist ja nix besonderes mehr, eher langweilig. Und mein Bike muss ja auch nur mir gefallen.


----------



## nox-berlin (27. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timotzki (17. März 2011)

So in meinem Album hab ich ein Bild von meiner Karre


----------



## Timotzki (17. März 2011)

So sonst kann man es sich in Groß noch im Album anschaun


----------



## P-Sionic (17. März 2011)

Das muss Ironie gewesen sein vom Oldenbiker!!! 200er Scheiben und keine Federgabel? Na hauptsache es fetzt!


----------



## OldenBiker (17. März 2011)

P-Sionic schrieb:


> Das muss Ironie gewesen sein vom Oldenbiker!!! 200er Scheiben und keine Federgabel? Na hauptsache es fetzt!



Bei 100 kg Gewicht brauch ich packende Bremsen. Fetzen tut's auf jedenfall. Starr macht (zumindest mir) am meisten Spass. Da ist noch können gefragt. Bin schließlich mit dem biken angefangen, als es noch nix gefedertes gab (höchstens geteert und gefedert).


----------



## florian_ac (22. März 2011)

dann will ich auch mal...
frisch poliert


----------



## King Jens one (26. März 2011)

ist das Flux bergauf fahrbar? oder wippt es? Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einen Enduro!


----------



## pommes5 (27. März 2011)

Hab das 09'er 6.5. Da war ein Monarch 4.2 drin. Damit ist es bergauf sehr gut fahrbar, wenn man viel Luft einfüllt. Leider ist der Hinterbau dann nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv. Mit weniger Luft ist der Hinterbau toll, aber dann wippts bergauf merklich.

Hab den zähen Monarch daher gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer getauscht. Jetzt passt die Performance bergab sehr gut, berghoch weniger Gewippe als mitm Monarch, aber immer noch Gewippe.

Als "echtes" Enduro finde ich das 6.5 zu schwer.

Die neueren Modelle könnten da aber anders sein. Sie sind leichter und haben ein längeres Dämpfereinbaumaß, so dass meiner Kritik da unter Umständen schon abgeholfen wurde.


----------



## Paran0id (27. März 2011)

Aslo ich finde schon dass man mit dem flux recht gut berauf kommt. kommt aber ganz darauf an wie man es aufbaut.

Ich finde den Hinterbau schon recht antriebsneutral zumindest im Sitzen. Die Geometrie ist grundsÃ¤tzlich auch dafÃ¼r geeignet. Bei lÃ¤ngeren Touren wÃ¼rde ich aber das ED 5.9 in Betracht ziehen.

http://www.noxcycles.com/cms/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=221&category_id=47&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=168â©=de

Hier gibts das Datenbaltt fÃ¼r alle 2011er Modelle 

http://www.noxcycles.com/cms/images/stories/pdf/noxcyclestech2011.pdf


----------



## Madex1988 (27. März 2011)

Ich hätte da auch noch was Schönes! Achso Breakless natürlich! Hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollmops (3. April 2011)

Ich hab ein älteres Hardtail.

Wie findet ihrs? sehr schwer...aber robust.


----------



## Nigges19 (6. Mai 2011)

Hier ist mein Nox, habs noch nicht lange, aber finds jetzt schon richtig geil.
Muss auf jeden Fall noch den Lenker, vlt. auch Vorbau ändern. 
Also nicht so breit (und nicht gold...), aber dafür längerer Vorbau. Denke dann wirds bissl sportlicher...


----------



## Padde131 (6. Mai 2011)

Mal ein etwas außergewöhnlicher Crossfire Aufbau  
Bekommt jetzt noch ne ordentliche Lichtanlage mit SON Deluxe und Edelux in rot elox und das E3 Rücklicht. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/862/dsci0268.jpg/


----------



## Nigges19 (6. Mai 2011)

- sorry^^


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

Update:
Neuer Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Wellgo Pedale in schickem Weiß!


----------



## pommes5 (9. Mai 2011)

Ist das dieses Einzelstück, das der pecht vorher hatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich machs noch einzigartiger 
Warum fragst du?


----------



## pommes5 (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn nicht wärs ja kein Einzelstück gewesen


----------



## Nigges19 (9. Mai 2011)

Kennst du das Rad also von ihm, oder hattest du Interesse am Kauf?


----------



## L0cke (13. Mai 2011)

So, mal ein neueres Bild vom Resterad, die Tage kommt noch X.0 Schaltwerk, X.9 Umwerfer und X.0 Trigger dran, Sattel wird ein SLR mehr gibt die Restekiste derzeit nicht her, die Stütze hät ich echt gern weg :kotz: , aber da muss mein Bro der das Rad fährt sich selber was kaufen...


----------



## Slow (14. Mai 2011)

Sind da gar keine Griffe dran?
Als Stütze hät ich da ne schöne KCNC Ti-Pro (siehe Bikemarkt). ;-)
Ansonsten sieht der Rahmen in weiß ja doch ganz schick aus.

Mein Reste-Eclipse sieht zur Zeit so aus:


----------



## florian_ac (19. Juni 2011)

nochmal was von mir:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/917539


----------



## Paran0id (20. Juni 2011)

Goil mit Travis gefällt 

Bei mir gabs auch ein kleines Update

Vorher:





und danach





Neu ist der Vorbau (straitline pitch stem 35mm black) und der Lenker Sunline V one 745 mm 

seitlich





Nochn Ägschn Bild:





Grüße


----------



## florian_ac (20. Juni 2011)

die farbkombi mattschwarz mit blau sieht auch super aus!! und von den parts die blau sind genau richtig: nicht zu viel u nicht zu wenig...
der neue vorbau und der 745er lenker sind auch richtig ordentlich!!
da siehts bei mir so aus:







beste grüße


----------



## MEGATEC (11. August 2011)

Mein NOX ECLIPSE SLT ist nun au fertig : mit nur 8,88kg 

hab ich mit folgenden Parts Aufgebaut :

- Rahmen : NOX ECLIPSE SLT
- Rahmengröße : L - 50cm
- Gabel : ROCK SHOX REBA
- Schalthebel : SHIMANO XT getunt
- Schaltzüge : Alligator Gold i-link light
- Schaltwerk : SHIMANO XTR Titan getunt KCNC SChaltrollen Gold
- Umwerfer : SHIMANO XTR
- Kurbel : FSA Carbon KCNC Kurbelschrauben Gold
- Bremsen : MAGURA MARTHA in der Gold Edition Carbon Hebel
- Bremsscheiben : ASHIMA Ultralight, Titannitrid beschichtet
- Befestigungsschrauben der Bremssattel Bremsscheiben : TITAN
- Laufräder : NoTubes ZTR Olympic American Classic Naben
- Reifen : Schwalbe ROCKET RON Ausgewogen
- Schnellspanner : KCNC Titanium Gold
- kein Schlauch : auf ECLIPSE Schlauchlos System umgerüstet
- Kassette : SHIMANO XTR
- Kette : KMC SL-9 Titannitrid beschichtet
- Lenker : KCNC SC BONE Scandium
- Vorbau : KCNC SC Light Scandium
- Sattel : TUNE Speedneedle Carbon
- Sattelstütze : KCNC Scandium Goldene Jokes
- Sattelklemme : KCNC Gold
- Steuersatz : MORTHOP Light Gold

Bilder :











Muß ich aber nun leider VERKAUFEN


----------



## bigcitybike (2. September 2011)

2010 Nox Airborne VCS 






Mit Maxxis Hookworm und Weisse Nox Narben






Nox Headset, Crook Handbar und Juicy 3's (Original Reifen im Bild auch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (6. September 2011)

Schööönes Bike ... lass mich Raten , das is in Berlin ?
wenn ja bin ich vor dem Fenster da schonmal langelaufen , und auch an diesem Wiesenhügeldingsda ;D


----------



## u-break (13. November 2011)

habe letzte woche ein satelite mit kleinen lackfehlern
günstig geschossen also schnell mal in die restekiste 
gegriffen und fertig war das erste nox.
mal schauen was noch alles verändert wird


----------



## Christian Back (16. November 2011)

meins hier





steht jetzt als Rahmen zum Verkauf...


----------



## Ale_Schmi (2. Dezember 2011)

Meines noch einmal. 
Es wird das letzte mal sein.




Wer noch ein guten Rahmen sucht. Ich würde den gerne in gute Hände abgeben.


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Dezember 2011)

Christian Back schrieb:


> meins hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht irgendwie verdammt schnell aus


----------



## nox-berlin (19. Januar 2012)

hier nochmal mein kleines bike


----------



## florian_ac (20. Januar 2012)

sehr geil!!


----------



## Oigi (20. Januar 2012)

Die 8er Fluxens sind immer wieder der Hammer...hab ja auch eins .


----------



## vindiu (20. Januar 2012)

Grüße aus Kantabrien.

Nox FR 6.5 frame.
Shock:Manitou Evolver ISX6 
Fork: Lyric RC2
F Hub: Hope Evo2 20mm
RHub: BCB Rolling Stones Prototype
Spokes: DT Competition, alu nipples 14mm brake side, 12mm non brake side
Rims: No Tubes ZTR Crest 32H
Tires: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Evo
Brakes: Hygia Elite with Hygia Aspire (24mm piston) front caliper.
Rotors: BCB Vinyl
Crankset: Lightning
Chainrings: Blackspire 22-38
Pedals: Xpedo Face Off XMX18AC
Chain: KCNC Gold 10S
Chain Retention Device: BCB Prototype
Cassette: Shimano XT 10s 11-34
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2/BCB cage
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
Shifters: BCB Rollìa Prototype
Seatpost: ICE Lift 
Saddle: Tioga Spider
Stem: Syntace Superforce
Handlebar: Syntace Vector Carbon 740
Headset: Acros


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derKumpel (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo leutz,
suche dringend ein 
NOX HEADHUNTER VORBAU IN SCHWARZ
die dinger werden leider nicht mehr produziert...
und bei nox nur noch in weiss, grün und polished lieferbar
falls ihr einen rumliegen habt bitte meldet euch
pn oder besser e-mail an mich...
gruß derkumpel


----------



## pommes5 (26. Januar 2012)

Du kannst auch nach dem Brave Airbase gucken. Ist das gleiche Teil.


----------



## Newby85 (21. Februar 2012)

So, nu hab ich auch endlich eins.


----------



## vecha (3. April 2012)

Mein Nox


----------



## ghostriderin12 (3. April 2012)

geile Farbe


----------



## Nigelas (10. Mai 2012)

das ist mein schätzchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (19. Mai 2012)

So nachdem die Standrohre meiner Lyrik den Kampf gegen den Felsen   verloren haben gibts von mir auch mal wieder ein kleines Update:


----------



## Deleted 239656 (31. Mai 2012)

hallo leuts,
hab grad mein nox flux hc 8.0 erhalten


(wollte grad  meine erste tour starten)und musste mit bedauern fetstellen, der hinterbau wackelt.
beim versuch die losen schrauben fetszuziehn,hatte ich plötzlich dieses stück hier zwischen den fingern. 


an die anderen schrauben trau ich mich erst garnicht ran.

was soll man in so einem fall tun? einen versierten händler vor ort aufsuchen?oder das bike zurückschicken(weiter weg) und dort fixen lassen?

danke schon mal für euren rat

grüße


----------



## silberwald (1. Juni 2012)

Das sind nur so Pseudo Abdeckschrauben. Hatte ich auch schon. Diese nicht zu fest drehen, sonst ab. Einfach mal runterschrauben und darunter die Festigkeit der Lager prüfen.

Was mich aber aus aktuellem Anlass (bei meinem Rahmen passiert) interessiert. Welches Baujahr ist dein Rahmen. Oder anders gefragt, hat dein Rahmen im Bereich der Kettenstrebe, die weiter unten ist als die linke, schon dieses "Dreieck" eingeschweisst oder nicht. Ich will dir die Freude an deinem Bike nicht vermiesen, aber wenn es so ein Rahmen wie der 2010er auf der Nox Seite, dann kann der Rahmen unten an der Kettenstrebe an der Schweißnaht reißen. Ist bei mir vor einer Woche jetzt das zweite Mal passiert. Und zwar wieder an der Austauschschwinge. Saison damit erstmal auf Eis. Wenn du so einen Rahmen hast, sofort zurück damit und einen 2011/2012 geben lassen. Übrigens Hawk Bikes bzw. Nox weiss von dem Konstruktionsfehler.

Wird dann irgendwann so aussehen. Bild vom letzten Riss hab ich Moment nicht da.


----------



## pommes5 (1. Juni 2012)

Dass der Hinterbau "wackelt" kann auch an den Madenschrauben liegen, die du jeweils am Rahmen findest. Das hatte ich bei meinem 6.5 unten am Schwingenlager. Vielleicht da mal gucken. Aber auch hier die Devise: nicht zu fest. Das Spiel ließ sich bei mir damit beseitigen, nach einigen Wochen war es aber wieder da und Nox hat dann (zitat) "die Buchsen getauscht".


----------



## mansen (16. Juni 2012)

so, hier meine gehhilfe


----------



## Dr.Snooze (26. Juni 2012)

Hier mein Nox-Flux
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2933/kper4xhm_jpg.htm


----------



## Mar0ni (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Juli 2012)

Jetzt kann hier geschlossen werden...


----------



## Slow (21. Juli 2012)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Jetzt kann hier geschlossen werden...



dann will ich eben schnell noch die Chance nutzen und mein Eclipse vorstellen:







Simon


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. Juli 2012)

Gerade nochmal gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (23. Juli 2012)

*puhh*


----------



## Oigi (24. Juli 2012)

Zu den gerissenen Kettenstreben am HC8...auch die neueren mit dem Gusset reißen . Ich habe beide kaputt bekommen. Die mit dem Gusset sogar schneller - nach einer Saison. Hab mir jetzt nen neues Radl zugelegt.
Wer Interesse an einem HC8 in kleiner Ausführung hat?! Der Hinterbau ist neu gelagert und hat ne nagelneue Kettenstrebe drin.


----------



## u-break (7. Oktober 2012)

[/url][/IMG]da die rahmen abverkauft werden dachte ich genau das richtige für die city
schnell mal die alte alfine eingespeicht und noch mal schnell die restekiste
geplündert und fertig
warte nur noch auf den son nabendynamo dann ist es fertig für die winterzeit


----------



## pommes5 (9. Oktober 2012)

Bist du zweieinhalb Meter groß? So einen Vorbau habe ich ja noch nie gesehen ...


----------



## u-break (10. Oktober 2012)

pommes5 schrieb:


> Bist du zweieinhalb Meter groß? So einen Vorbau habe ich ja noch nie gesehen ...



nicht ganz  aber ich war selbst erstaunt als ich das teil im laden gesehen
habe 180mm bei 35 grad steigung aber es fährt sich sehr bequem ist halt
mehr mein citybike


----------



## keks'(: (24. Januar 2013)

NOX Eclipse im winteroutfit(auf dem weg zur uni).


----------



## derKumpel (17. Februar 2013)

hallo verkaufe hier mein  sprint-starkes nox-fourcrossbike...

der rahmen des bikes wurde nur eine saison lang  gefahren...

der rahmen ist also top in schuss...keine  grossen kratzer oder dellen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nox-Airborne-Fourcross-Dirtbike-Komplett-Fahrrad-/261169125820?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3ccee499bc


----------



## NoxFranky (4. März 2013)

Die Ultimates zum Traumpreis da konnt ich nicht Nein sagen.... und dann noch einen Satz WTB Laserdisc XC mit gerade mal 1680g... da speckt eben das Rad im Frühjahr ab statt ich 






Und noch eins von der Schokoladenseite


----------



## Slow (15. April 2013)

NoxFranky schrieb:


> da speckt eben das Rad im Frühjahr ab statt ich



Hehe, cooler Spruch. Sieht echt schick aus!

Hier mal meins mit Minute drin - für quick'n'dirty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keks'(: (21. April 2013)

so schick!

(nur die vordere bremsleitung als kritik)


----------



## Slow (21. April 2013)

Danke! 
Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht! Aber Bremsleitung kürze ich erst dann, wenn man Schlaufen legen muss, damit die Leitung sich nicht im Laufrad verfängt. ((-;

Deins ist aber auch schick. Nur zur Uni würde ich mich mit meinem nicht trauen. )-:


----------



## keks'(: (3. Juni 2013)

nochmal ohne winterzeugs


----------



## svennox (16. August 2013)

silberfische schrieb:


> So, vorerst ist mein Platoon erst mal fertig.
> 
> ____________
> 
> ...





ONE78 schrieb:


> noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert





2und4zig schrieb:


> So, nach ewigen Zeiten hab ich mein Airborne FCS erstmal fertig. Der Aufbau soll in Richtung 4x gehen. Einige Teile werden mit der Zeit noch leichteren und schöneren weichen, aber jetzt funktioniert es schonmal.
> Hab den Rahmen abgebeizt und klar lackiert, damit er nicht oxidiert. War eine ganz schöne Arbeit. Kurz danach gab es ihn dann bereits poliert zu kaufen. Egal mir gefällt er und ich hatte meinen Spaß dran
> Kettenführung ist ein Selbstbau.



..sehen schön schnell aus die ersten beiden 

das 3.zitierte AIRBORNEnox habe ich auch..
 UND werde ich auch gleich posten..
..jedoch wollte ich erstmal erwähnen, 
das die Sache mit dem Rahmen-abbeizen +nur klarlack ...mir auch schon in den Sinn kam..UND du das sauber hinbekommen hast!!!
....wobei ich gerade das NOX-GELB extrem schön finde, nur leider hält der Lack nicht besonders gut


----------



## svennox (17. August 2013)

nox airborne 
...mittlerweile mit div. Updates...da meine FRAU dieses Bike HAUPTSÄCHLICH bewegt ..
UND sie lieber entspannt sitzt beim radeln, anstatt überwiegend nur stehen zu können 

2010






2010
_____________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






2011 mit 26er LRS








UND nun als Alltags singlespeed Bike 2013
26er LRS + FOSS Schläuche +ContiReifen +tune eloxRot Teile ..+Avid7 HydraulikBremse +SPANKpedalen +Federgabel usw.!!!


----------



## DerSep (25. August 2013)

*

Fast fertig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (25. August 2013)

Sehr geil! 
Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## svennox (25. August 2013)

..ich nehme an, dies sind "CRANK BROTHERS COBALT XC" Laufräder....oder ?!?!

WENN ja.....hier ist ein IBC-THREAD dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348167

..viele haben hier im FORUM immer etwas zu meckern, auch bei dem LRS ist das besonders der Fall,
aber ich find den sehr interessant !!! ..auch das NOX gefällt mir ganz gut


----------



## Nigges19 (25. August 2013)

Habs mir bissl durchgelesen, scheinen nicht so der Hammer zu sein. Sehen aber geil aus. 
Aber ein XC LRS an so nem Killerbike?


----------



## pommes5 (25. August 2013)

Die Reifen werden dem Rad ja auch nicht grad gerecht ...


----------



## DerSep (27. August 2013)

*Dat is ein **Crank Brothers Sage 2 FR Laufradsatz**

Is auch noch nich fertig dat Bike  
*


----------



## svennox (28. August 2013)

..hoffentl. ist der NEUE ..*Crank Brothers Sage 2 FR*.. Laufradsatz stabiler als der Vorgänger..
denn ich find die Optik des LRS echt genial


----------



## DerSep (28. August 2013)

Naja werde ick ja sehen.Und wenn die nich stabil genug sind dann müssen halt Mavic Deemax Ultimate her.


----------



## Nigges19 (28. August 2013)

So heute endlich den Flux HC 8.0 Rahmen bekommen. 
Wird ein kompletter Neuaufbau. 
Bilder folgen dann...


----------



## Slow (4. September 2013)

Nigges19 schrieb:


> Bilder folgen dann...



Kleine Erinnerung. Würds dann nämlich gerne sehen wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Nigges19 (4. September 2013)

Ja ist bis jetzt noch nicht viel zu sehen.
Hoffe nächste Woche hab ich Zeit das Teil zu zerlegen, dann wird er nackt gemacht und neu eloxiert.

Weiß jemand aus was die Schwinge ist? Auch Alu?
Ich check gerade nicht, wie ich hier ein Bild hochlade. Ich machs mal in mein Fotoalbum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (4. September 2013)

einfach das Bild aufrufen, Rechtsklick drauf, Link vom Bild kopieren und mit "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" im Thema einfügen.

Welches Modelljahr ist es denn?


----------



## Nigges19 (5. September 2013)

Ist von 2009. Der Dämpfer ist von 2012


----------



## Slow (5. September 2013)

Ah okay. Wollte schon sagen die neuen Schriftzüge sehen aber ja anders aus.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und wie gesagt, zeig mal das Endresultat.


----------



## mtb4life (12. September 2013)

Mein Neues noch nicht komplett aber schon schön


----------



## svennox (31. Oktober 2013)

..in RAW gefällt es mir auch, es muss nicht immer nur NOX_GELB sein


----------



## Paran0id (5. November 2013)

Dann mal meins wieder. Nicht aktuelle Ausbaustufe aber weils bald zerlegt wird:





Hatten viel Spass zusammen


----------



## mtb4life (5. November 2013)

Welcher Rahmen ist das?


----------



## Paran0id (5. November 2013)

FR 6.5 von 2010 mit Black Ano mit Custom Decals.


----------



## theschlaatz (7. November 2013)

*Hier mal mein Nox Startrack 9.5 von 2006.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nigges19 (7. November 2013)

Geiles Bild mit starkem outfit! 

Wenn ich nicht schon seit Monaten auf meine Lager von Nox warten würde, gäbs auch mal ein Update von meinem Bike...


----------



## Nigges19 (7. November 2013)

so traurig siehts aus...


----------



## theschlaatz (8. November 2013)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt das 8.0 HC zu fahren. Bin es mal von einem Kumpel gefahren. Fährt sich super, aber das Gewicht von knapp 4,2Kg. Das ist heftig. Habe den neuen Startrack 8.7 Prototypen hier der wiegt 4,4Kg. Das neue Flux 8.0 HC wiegt auch bloß 3,5Kg.

Ja Nox lässt sich immer richtig hart feiern! Ich habe 4 Monate gewartet, um mal eine Winzigkeit zu schweißen.


----------



## dhridernox (24. November 2013)

Hier mal mein neues Enduro: mit Pike, Stealth, 1x11, Gesamtgewicht 13,1kg


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. November 2013)

Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau so? Eher bockig? Also straff, ala Nukeproof Mega 2011?
Überlege noch ein zweites, leichteres Bike aufzubauen. Vorne mit 140er oder vielleicht auch 150er Gabel und Dämpfer auf 130mm Position.


----------



## svennox (24. November 2013)

[DHC]Alex ..und haste es jetzt verkauft ?
..dieser NOX-RAHMEN in schwarz hat schon was,
damals wollte ich den auch haben, nahm ihn dann aber doch nicht, zu schwer, aber trotzdem fettgenail !

hier nochmal in gross, zum Andenken, an alte Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhridernox (24. November 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau so? Eher bockig? Also straff, ala Nukeproof Mega 2011?
> Überlege noch ein zweites, leichteres Bike aufzubauen. Vorne mit 140er oder vielleicht auch 150er Gabel und Dämpfer auf 130mm Position.



Der Rahmen fährt sich besser als alles andere was ich vorher von NOX hatte. Hammer steif, super Gewicht und der Hinterbau arbeitet wirklich 1A. Sensibles Ansprechverhalten mit genug Progression am Ende. Die Geo hat nen recht tiefen Schwerpunkt und einen angenehm flachen Lenkwinkel, für mich wirklich perfekt. Ich würde wirklich sagen (ohne zu übertreiben) ein erstklassiges Musterbeispiel für ein Enduro-Race-Bike


----------



## boad (25. November 2013)

Kann mich dhridenox nur anschließen, und ergänzen, dass das Rad einen genialen Vortrieb hat.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1521109?in=user


----------



## svennox (26. November 2013)

..ich mach einfach mal Werbung....für IBCuser thschlaatz
denn der hat einen MEGEgenailen _*Nox Startrack_8*_ RAHMEN
....vor allem zeige ich den ....weil auch das Foto echt super ist! 
...schön wenn man einen NOXrahmen so perfekt in Szene setzt


----------



## mtbvonberg (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem Nox Rahmen Flux HC 8.0 Pro von 11/12. Hat euer Rahmen eine Seriennummer. Ich weiß, eine blöde Frage, aber meine bisherigen Bikes hatten alle Seriennummern, der Rahmen hat keine. Ist das bei Nox normal?


----------



## theschlaatz (28. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ein Prototyp! In der Serie so nicht erhältlich! Das Startrack 8.7 und das Flux 8.0 HC sind stark Gewichtsoprimiert und es wurden nur wenige davon gebaut! Nox vertreibt sie ab diesem Jahr nicht mehr! Wenige besitzen einen Nummer.

Dient aber nur zur Erkennung, falls mal Fehler auftauchen. Damit Nox reagieren kann.

Schöner Rahmen. Glückwunsch. Habe auch überlegt mir noch einen zu holen.


----------



## theschlaatz (28. Dezember 2013)

....vor allem zeige ich den ....weil auch das Foto echt super ist!
...schön wenn man einen NOXrahmen so perfekt in Szene setzt 

Danke. Ja es ist schwierig sich davon zu trennen! Ich habe ihn noch nicht aufgebaut, doch bin ich ihn mal probe gefahren in Spandau.
Das Teil hat ein Super Ansprechverhalten! Mal sehen, wie langer er noch hier drin ist, bevor ich mich doch umentscheide und ihn dann behalte.


----------



## mtbvonberg (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Das ist ein Prototyp, hm, habe ich dadurch jetzt Nachteile und Schwächen im Rahmen? Noxcycles sagte, das ich den letzten in Pro und L/XL erhalten habe. War ein Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst . Wie reagiert denn Nox bei Reklamationen, es wurde ein falscher Steuersatz ein gepresst und die Hinterradnabe wurde auch nicht bei gelegt. Leider sind die erst ab Januar wieder da


----------



## theschlaatz (28. Dezember 2013)

Also Nox Cycles hat alle Teile noch im Sortiment! Wenn etwas damit kümmern sie sich darum. Es sei denn sie sind wieder faul! Bei mir sollten die Lager und Gewindestangen getscht werden. Wurde nicht gemacht. Außerdem habe sie meinen Rahmen nach dem schweißen nicht mehr richtig versiegelt. Musst ich alles selbst machen.

Der Service lässt echt zu wünschen übrig bei Nox, aber wenn man Druck macht dann klappt das auch. Dauert halt Energie und Zeit. 

Keine Angst mit dem Rahmen! Behalte ihn und fahr in ganz normal. Der Rahmen hat eine Gewichtbegrenzung von 80Kg da er 3,5Kg wiegt. Der alte wiegt 4,4Kg.


----------



## mtbvonberg (28. Dezember 2013)

wie 80Kg? Ich wiege ja selber schon 82Kg und mit allem drum und dran bestimmt 90Kg.


----------



## theschlaatz (28. Dezember 2013)

Habe sie das nicht erwähnt? Ich möchte Dir nichts falsches erzählen, aber 80Kg- 85Kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (28. Dezember 2013)

Ne, davon wurde nichts gesagt. Aber 85Kg ist schon arg wenig finde ich. Ich glaube ich muss da direkt mal im neuen Jahr anrufen, wenn die wieder im Büro sind. Aber ich finde es schon recht komisch, wenn ein Rahmen L/XL nur bis 80 - 85Kg zugelassen ist. Ist ja schließlich kein Kinderrad und fürs Grobe.


----------



## theschlaatz (28. Dezember 2013)

Kann ja eine L oder größer sein und trotzdem für das Gewicht ausgelastet sein. Hat ha nichts mit der Rahmengröße zu tun, sondern mit der Körpergröße und dem Gewicht. Man kann ja riesig sein und trotzdem leicht, wie eine Feder.


----------



## mtbvonberg (2. Januar 2014)

Erst einmal frohes Neues Zusammen!

Naja, das mit dem riesig und leicht wie eine Feder lasse ich jetzt mal so dahin gestellt.
Habe eben mit den Leuten von Nox gesprochen, der Rahmen hat eine Zulassung bis 110Kg.
Wie sich sonst um mein Problem gekümmert wird, werde ich mal berichten.


----------



## theschlaatz (2. Januar 2014)

Doch 110Kg! Das haben sie mir nicht gesagt! Bin da ziemlich sicher das es 80Kg oder 85Kg waren. Wer weiß.


----------



## Nigges19 (12. Februar 2014)

So! Eeeeeendlich zusammengebaut!!! Hab leider heute festgestellt, dass der Schaft meiner Boxxer 2cm zu kurz ist. So eine Scheiße...


----------



## JDEM (17. Februar 2014)

Bin auch günstig an ein Nox Flux 6.5 gekommen:






Foto ist noch aus dem Bikemarkt. Wurde am Wochenende schon zerlegt und heute morgen zum entlacken gebracht.
Lager, Achsen und Abdeckkappen muss ich auch noch neu besorgen.

Weiß jemand ob der Hinterbau eher linear oder progressiv ist - die Suche ergab das herzlich wenig...


----------



## mtbvonberg (17. Februar 2014)

Habe mit den Rahmen als 2012 Version gekauft, laut Kundenservice soll er linear sein. Kannst aber bei Noxcycles anrufen. Waren bis jetzt sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## JDEM (17. Februar 2014)

Danke, werd mal mit denen Kontakt aufnehmen!


----------



## mtbvonberg (17. Februar 2014)

Gerne. Sag mal Bescheid, was Nox dazu gesagt hat.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (19. Februar 2014)

Die Pulverbeschichtung ist schon mal runter:


----------



## mtbvonberg (22. Februar 2014)

So, mein Flux 8.0 Pro ist fertig aufgebaut. Mal eine Frage an die Flux Fahrer. Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 92 Kg, welche Federstärke fahrt Ihr bei euren Dämpfern?


----------



## dhridernox (23. Februar 2014)

Hi, fahre aktuell das neue 6.7er Bike mit Stahlfederdämpfer. federhärte 450. Bin 72kg schwer und das ist perfekt so


----------



## mtbvonberg (24. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke! Dann werde ich wohl locker eine 550 bis 600er Feder brauchen bei kompletten 92Kg.


----------



## mtbvonberg (27. Februar 2014)

So, hatte erst eine 450 probiert, leider viel zu weich. Habe jetzt mal eine 550 montiert und gucke am Sonntag mal, wie das so funktioniert.


----------



## Nigges19 (19. März 2014)

Jemand Interesse mein Flux zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondale_v900 (8. April 2014)

Nox Eclipse SLT 19" 
Gabel Manitou R-7 MRD Absolute - 100mm travel ca.1367g 
Cane Creek St.satz 
SRAM XO Shifter ca.225g (Matchmaker) 3x9 
SRAM XO Schaltwerk ca.195g 
SRAM X9 Umwerfer ca.154g 
KMC Kette (290g) 
Kassette Shimano XT 11-34 ca.298g 
Aerozine X-12-SL-A3 Kurbel variable Armlänge 170/175 m. Inlay ca. 715g 
Aerozine Innenlager BSA Hollowtech II ca.89g 
Xtasy Vorbau 
Ritchey WCS Griffe 
Ritchey WCS Flatbar Ø31,8 
Ritchey WCS Sattel 
KCNC Sattelstütze Ti Pro Lite ca.152g 
KCNC Sattelklemme ca.12g 
KCNC Titan Schnellspanner ca.42g 
KCNC Schaltzug 
Magura MT2 Scheibenbremse mit Storm SL Rotoren 180mm/160mm 
Reifen: Kenda Small Block Eight 26x2.0 + Latexschläuche
Elite Fiberglas Flaschenhalter 
Laufradsatz FRM XMD333 ca.1380g 
geöst,Tubeless ready 
Sapim Laser Speichen 2,0/1,8/2,0 
rote Nippel, 
Vo. 640, Hi. 740g 
incl. No Tubes Felgenband 
Veltec SL Disc Naben

unterm Strich: knapp 9.2Kg (ohne Pedale)


----------



## mtbvonberg (8. April 2014)

@Nigges19 schick mir mal bitte eine komplette Partliste,Zustand,Jahr, infos zu Rechnungen usw. Kann sein, das ein Freund Interesse hat, er sucht zur Zeit was neues gebrauchtes.


----------



## Slow (8. April 2014)

@cannondale_v900 schickes Eclipse bei top Gewicht! Mir war ja die R7 bei 100mm im Eclipse immer zu lang, hab lieber die 80mm Variante verbaut.


----------



## cannondale_v900 (8. April 2014)

@Slow 

Danke, joa optisch seh ich das ähnlich, hab jedoch festgestellt, dass es beim fahren angenehmer ist(mit meinen knapp 62Kg ist sie sehr weich eingestellt und sackt daher n bissl ein). Im Fahrbetrieb ist es daher fast wie 'ne 80er. Aber wenn es immer so an der Wand hängt, "fleht" es mich auch immer an <Bitte, erlöse mich und setz die Skareb wieder ein> 
N paar Gramm lassen sich auch noch rauskitzeln; hab zur Zeit "die schweren Sachen" (Lenker und Sattel) verbaut, da ich es bei Kleinanzeigen drinnen hab. Mit 'nem 160er Rotor vorne und ohne Adapter würd' man ja auch noch was einsparen... aber irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr und nu fristet es sein Dasein als Daily...


----------



## Slow (8. April 2014)

Oh, so ein top Rad als Daily ist schon "Perle vor die Säue werfen". (-;
Finde die Skareb auch echt gut, aber für moderne MTBs mit Disc halte ich sie für etwas schwach. Vergleich mal die Skareb direkt mit der R7. Die R7 ist an vielen Stellen viel dicker und die Skareb war deutlich weicher. Ok, bei 62kg vielleicht gut. (-; Viel Spaß mit dem Rad oder Erfolg beim Verkauf.


----------



## r0nf1re (11. April 2014)

Hab letztes WE auch endlich mein flux 5.5 abholen dürfen. Bin nach den ersten kleinen Touren sehr angetan.


----------



## Slow (14. April 2014)

ronman76 schrieb:


> Hab letztes WE auch endlich mein flux 5.5 abholen dürfen. Bin nach den ersten kleinen Touren sehr angetan.



Sieht richtig gut aus!! Schön schlicht das Schwarz durchgezogen und dann grün eloxal (hat nicht jeder) - sehr cool!
Selbst so aufgebaut oder so gekauft?
Welches BJ ist denn der Rahmen? Wusste gar nicht, dass es den mit innenverlegten Zügen gibt. Und ohne Decals? Neu beschichtet?


----------



## r0nf1re (14. April 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus!! Schön schlicht das Schwarz durchgezogen und dann grün eloxal (hat nicht jeder) - sehr cool!
> Selbst so aufgebaut oder so gekauft?
> Welches BJ ist denn der Rahmen? Wusste gar nicht, dass es den mit innenverlegten Zügen gibt. Und ohne Decals? Neu beschichtet?



Danke. 
Rahmen ist von 2010, Züge wurden nach innen verlegt und der Rahmen komplett mattschwarz lackiert. Das Bike wurde von meinem Schwager in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Fahrradkontor Lichtenstein zusammengestellt und auch montiert (Dafür nochmals DANKE!).
Die Decals von Gabel und Dämpfer werde ich auch noch entfernen. Finde den cleanen Look zusammen mit dem eloxierten grün einfach .

Rahmen: Nox Flux 5.5
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV, MM
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 solo air
Lenker: Sixpack Leader SL, 720 mm
Vorbau: Sixpack S.A.M, 65 mm
Steuersatz: Token  
Bremsen: Avid X0 Trail, Carbon-Hebel, Matchmaker
Bremsscheiben	: Avid HS1, 200 mm
Schalthebel: SRAM X0
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Evo
Sattelstütze: KindShock Dropzone 125 mm
Sattel: SQ Lab 611
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Skywalker
Kurbelsatz: Truvativ X0, 175 mm, GXP, Race Face Crankboots
Kettenblätter: Truvativ	X0, 2-fach, 42/28
Kettenführung: Truvativ X-Guide
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0, 10-fach
Umwerfer: SRAM X9
Zahnkranz: SRAM PG-1050, 12-36, 10-fach
Kette: KMC X10
Pedale: Sixpack Icon AL
Felge: Sixpack Resident
Speichen: DT Super Comp
Nabe vorn: Sixpack Vice DH
Nabe hinten: Dartmoor Vee-One
Schnellspanner hinten: Sixpack	Chopstix
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,35"
ca. 13.6 kg


----------



## mtbvonberg (23. April 2014)

Schönes Rad! Aber ich finde, das Du noch etwas Grün ans Steuerrohr packen solltest, da finde ich, fehlt etwas. Sonst super und sehr schöne Ausstattung.


----------



## oppaunke (14. Juni 2014)

Wir haben gestern die holländische Fußball-Lehrstunde genutzt und nem Bekannten sein HC 8.0 zusammengeschraubt.
Macht doch nen schlanken Fuß...







Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (15. Juni 2014)

Habe mein Flux gestern in Winterberg etwas Auslauf erlaubt und es was spielen lassen. Ach ja,schickes Flux. Nur das rote Casting der Gabel gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## eahaemmerle (15. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie sieht die Boxxer dadrin wie Spielzeug aus...


----------



## oppaunke (16. Juni 2014)

Ja, ist ne 2010er oder 2009er(!?) Gabel mit den dünneren Standrohren.Aber weder Gabel noch Farbe des Castings konnte er sich aussuchen.
Es mußte zwingend ein unter 1000€ Aufbau werden.Dafür ists aber echt gut gelungen find ich.
Bin gespannt ob er am WE schon im Park war und wie er damit klargekommen ist.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## eahaemmerle (17. Juni 2014)

Mit dem preislichen Limit ist das natürlich verständlich und sonst schön aufgebaut  Dann soll er doch mal schön auf eine 40 oder 888 ansparen


----------



## pommes5 (31. August 2014)

Mein Rad seit langem mal wieder in artgerechter Haltung im Einsatz. Leider alleine unterwegs daher nur Standbilder mit Rad.


----------



## theschlaatz (31. August 2014)

Hier mein geliebtes Startrack 9.5, welches demnächst weichen wird.


----------



## vattim (29. September 2014)

Hallo, 
war hier im Forum lange nicht mehr aktiv. Habe von einem Bekannten einen Nox Eclipse Rahmen in L günstig bekommen, den ich mir jetzt nach und nach aufbauen möchte. Die gröbsten Lackmacken sind schon "repariert". 

Bin auf der Suche Geometriedaten für den Rahmen. Vielleicht kann mit jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke


----------



## pommes5 (30. September 2014)

Von wann ist denn der Rahmen?


----------



## vattim (30. September 2014)

Ich meine zw. 2007 und 2009. kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (30. September 2014)

hier stand mist


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. Dezember 2014)

da isses


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. Dezember 2014)

hmmm


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (2. Dezember 2014)

wie fügt man nochmal bilder ein ?


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (4. Dezember 2014)

hey, bin gerade im Begriff mir ein EDT 5.9 zuzulegen, bzw. habs mir schon bestellt .... Bin mir allerdings unschlüssig wegen der Größe. Bin 178cm und tendiere zum L. Hat jemand das Rad um evtl mal probe zu sitzen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theschlaatz (4. Dezember 2014)

Also, wenn Nox immer noch S/M als eine Größe anbietet dann nimm eine L. Ansonsten ist sie etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Je nach belieben.


----------



## SpinnDeinDing (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja, was mich wundert ist, dass der Sprung von S auf M kleiner ausfällt als von M zu L. Keine Lust da wie auf nem Kinderrad draufzusitzen. Obwohl der Reach bei M mit 420 sich eigentlich ganz gut anhört... Naja. Danke mal für die Antwort. Werde mal schauen dass ich ne Probesitzung mache.


----------



## vattim (1. Februar 2015)




----------



## vattim (1. Februar 2015)

Fertig, alter Rahmen neu aufgebaut. Kleinigkeiten werden demnächst noch geändert.


----------



## Nigges19 (3. Juli 2015)

Hi,
wollt mal die HC 8.0 Fahrer fragen, welche Kurbel und Kettenführung ihr so fahrt?
Hab ne Descendant drauf und bin nicht so glücklich. Die Kette schleift in den oberen 3 Gängen an der Kefü und irgendwie kommt mir die Kurbel einfach komisch vor...
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 239656 (4. Juli 2015)

Hi, mit dem hier bin ich sehr zufrieden. Is zwar schwer, gibt mir aber Sicherheit beim runterbrettern.

Und wenn jemand weis wo man noch solche 2.5 Schlappen kaufen kann, bitte bescheid geben.


----------



## mtbvonberg (4. Juli 2015)

Warum Muddy Marry, hol dir mal den Kaiser oder Baron von Conti in 2.5, die sind wirklich super.


----------



## Deleted 239656 (5. Juli 2015)

Ich liebe einfach diese fette Optik und war immer sehr zufrieden. Den 2.5er Baron habe ich mittlerweile hinten drauf montiert, die MuddyM sind ja leider nicht mehr erhältlich. Der Baron is mir aber zu schmal, werde bei Gelegenheit den Kaiser testen.


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. Januar 2017)

Is ja Richtig was los hier.....
Ich dränge mich mal auf.....


----------



## dhridernox (9. Januar 2017)

Schickes Startrack DH 9.5.
Ich schicke gleich mal mein Bike noch ins Rennen 
Anhang anzeigen 563195

Anhang anzeigen 563194


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nox-berlin (23. Februar 2017)

Winterschlaf


----------



## theschlaatz (24. Februar 2017)

@nox-berlin 
Für mehr taugt das Teil leider auch nichts!
Nox lebt auf dem aussterbenden Ast.


----------



## svennox (25. Februar 2017)

..das stimmt wohl leider


----------



## Privatanbieter (5. März 2017)




----------



## SX01 (18. September 2017)

Das ist meins


----------



## Privatanbieter (19. September 2017)




----------



## nox-berlin (24. Februar 2018)

theschlaatz schrieb:


> @nox-berlin
> Für mehr taugt das Teil leider auch nichts!
> Nox lebt auf dem aussterbenden Ast.


Das Ding hält mehr aus als die meisten neuen Rahmen, nach 7 Jahren und das ding wurde jedes Jahr fast täglich im Sommer mehr als 6 Stunden bewegt und es musste noch nicht's am Rahmen gemacht werden.
Hab ich noch nicht so oft gehört.


----------



## silberwald (26. Februar 2018)

Das HC 8.0. Welches Baujahr? Bei meinem Ex-2009er ist mir die 2009er- und die (dann Austausch)schwinge von 2010 gerissen. Nach 2010 hat Nox dann etwas an die Schwinge geschweißt. Haben sich wohl zu viele Risse in der Beta-Phase gezeigt. Hab die Schwinge dann nochmal tauschen lassen und ungefahren verkauft.


----------



## theschlaatz (26. Februar 2018)

Das kenne ich auch von dem Flux 8.0 HC.
Immer Risse an der Schwinge!
Am Startrack 9.5 Risse am Dämpfer. Deshalb immer Dämpferplatten aus Stahl montieren!
Der Prototyp Startrack 8.7 mit ISCG0815 und Reißt ebenfalls am Hinterbau, da er die großen Hauptlager nicht mehr verbaut hat!
Dadurch gibt es mehr Flex im Hinterbau und somit kommt es zu Rissen!

Die Rahmen sehen stabil aus, aber wenn sie schlecht konstruiert und umgesetzt wurden, dann hält das halt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nox-berlin (26. Februar 2018)

silberwald schrieb:


> Das HC 8.0. Welches Baujahr? Bei meinem Ex-2009er ist mir die 2009er- und die (dann Austausch)schwinge von 2010 gerissen. Nach 2010 hat Nox dann etwas an die Schwinge geschweißt. Haben sich wohl zu viele Risse in der Beta-Phase gezeigt. Hab die Schwinge dann nochmal tauschen lassen und ungefahren verkauft.


2011 hab ich es aufbauen lassen, so genau weiß ich das nicht, aber es bleibt ab nächstes Jahr hängen dan gibt's das neue YT Tues, das muss dan reichen bis ich 40 bin und dan ab in Richtung E MTB.


----------



## gazza-loddi (27. Februar 2018)

@the schlaatz:
wie Risse am "Dämpfer"? an derr Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr ?
will auch wieder ein Startrack haben und suche daher....werde dann eben drauf achten (müssen)


----------



## theschlaatz (28. Februar 2018)

@gazza-loddi 
Es gibt die erste Version, die nur am Unterrohr die Befestigung hat.
Dort ist Intern noch eine Verstärkung eingeschweißt. Das kann man auch von unten erkennen.
Deshalb mit Stahlplatten verstärken.
Kannst Du hier bei meinem alten gut sehen.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1682029?in=set

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1682030?in=set

Die zweite Version hat dann das Dreieck bekommen zur Aufnahme. Da passiert nichts und es hält.
Die Dritte Version (8.7) kann ich leider nicht empfehlen! Sieht schön aus und es wurde Gewicht gespart, doch reisst der Hinterbau gern und die ISCG Aufnahme exestiert zwar, aber mit einem Standard der nicht exestiert.


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. Februar 2018)

theschlaatz danke für die info.
mein weisse oben ist also die selber Baureihe wie dein rotes gewesen(sehr geiler Aufbau das rote !).
der Rahmen war ja massiv verstärkt an stellen an die ich nie gedacht hatte sie SO zu verstärkt werden müssen , und für mich war es DER Panzer.
ärgere mich das ich es verkauft habe.Fehler macht man meisst nur einmal.
aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
danke dir 
ride on


----------



## theschlaatz (28. Februar 2018)

@gazza-loddi 
Schau mal hier, dass könnte Dich interessieren.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/nox-cycles-rahmen/816439114-217-3366


----------



## gazza-loddi (1. März 2018)

Geil danke !
der ist mir glatt entgangen beim scannen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. März 2018)




----------



## Tander (1. Juli 2018)




----------



## NukaCola (24. August 2020)

Dies ist mein Nox Airborne FCS Pro. Alles mit viel Geduld zusammengebaut.
Fährt sich schön und macht Spaß auf mehr.
Viele Teile habe ich hier im Forum gekauft und das war eine gute Entscheidung !


----------

